# Boomer's 2400w Sour Grape GrowOp w/ ScrOG & CO2



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to start off by saying thank you to all my fellow RUIers for the tips strategies and consultation with my two previous grows; indoor and out.

I was successful with my outdoor WhiteWidow grow dispite being clipped by theives 3 diff times. I cropped out with 6.7lbs dried. (which exceeded my goal of 1lb per plant) As a medical patient i stayed within my legal limit of 6 plants.
The indoor growop at my biz partners location was not so successful with mistakes that are unforgivable; Improper topping so it stunted the plants and mutalated the growth, and letting others knowof his operations and getting robbed at gunpoint inside his own home. If you havent followed my other grows please feel free to skim thru them. the links are below in my signature. Also look on page 62 of the outdoor grow for the photoshoot we did with my wifey before the harvest chop. Stay tuned for another shoot this grow 


So with my past experience given and the friends ive made on here i hope to exceed expectations with this indoor crop ive been researching and workin my ass off to get it right the first time at a new bigger location, hopefully we pull thru successfully. I originally had my eyes on doing a ferrari hydro setup of Drip to waste with tables and 1000w lamps, ice box chillers, with co2 buuuuttt im gonna be conservative play it smart to start off with considering it was gonna cost me $15,000 for the shit i wanted to do. 
With this grow i want to dial in all climate controls and master the conditions before i proceed too much further. the strain i have chosen is new SOUR GRAPE. i am not sure how it will react with my growing methods and recipe for nutes but thats the fun in experimenting and discussing other theories with veteran growers and teaching newbies. Ive heard several rumors and talk of "oh ive heard of that strain..." etc but no one ive talked to has grown it or even sampled it. it is a 3way hybrid clone from Oaksterdam Nor Cal. I have established myself as a vendor for our medical marijuana community here in So Cal and i am a marketing business major so it only made sense to go out in the field nad visit over 60 dispensaries and see what theyre looking to see come thru their locations. out of everyone ive vistied no one has this strain and the managers/presidents/owners all agreed a new rare strain would donate well and that is one reason why i chose SOUR GRAPE. I attempted to research this straim but falls short of available knowledge. I will copy and paste an alleged pic of a sour grape cola and the reveiw info from the grower i found on cannabiscultures site. i never believe anyone so i do shit for myself. live and learn.
But i would like to say during this grow journal i appreciate and welcome all positive comments and criticism. i do not want to deal with any negative vibes or shit talking. i will have the Admins remove you. 

If you cannot tell already i talk alot cuz i have alot to say. for those of you following im assuming ull read this first page and everyone will follow and enjoy my grow. I am not a master grower or claim to be. my methods are a combination from several books read movies watched forums reviewed and personal experience. I have researched everything for the last two years and to see how far ive come from miracle grow to all organic to understanding every hydro setup. if you love hydro, im with ya but this grow will be a soilless grow to start. i will use the soil as a buffer for a learning curve with this strain and new recipe of nutes. hydro may be faster and more efficient but my pocket says hold up and my brain says be conservative. i dont need both a new strain and new system fighting me the whole way. so lets knock out this soilless grow and crop out strong reinvest to a hydro setup with table and drip to waste style.


Now that ive gotten most the shit off my mind while blowin trees here i can give u a breakdown of wat my plans are.
Although things are obviously open to change but the gameplan looks sumthing like this;

I currently picked up 4 sour grape clones and threw them under a T5 flouro lamp to start em up for mothers and in just over 30 days i should be moving into my new house with the wifey and its a 5 bedroom 2 story pad. the master bedroom is the only room downstairs so were turning that into the office and 2 of the bedrooms upstairs will have the common walked torn down and we will have a new bigger master bedroom with walk closet vanity bath etc. anyways the remaining two rooms upstairs i have for my growop. one room will be my Vegative Phase room;

VEG ROOM
-4 Sour grape mothers
-Clone dome with cuttings
-Veg table for clones to veg til 12"-18"
-using two T5 flouro lamps
- 1x 1000w MH metal halide lamp
-Also a work bench for trimming and maintenace work with the ladies. 

The second room will be my FLOWER PHASE ROOM;

This will be where most my critical thinking will be used.
-4x 600w HPS high pressure sodium lamps
- 1075cfm Max fan
-CO2 tank with setinal PPM digi measure and REG
-10,000 BTU AC unit
-bak up 8,000 BTU AC window unit
--8" ducting
- 16" oscillating wall mounted fans
ScrOG netting trelis for support
- 100 can carbon filter for odor
-55gallon rez
-1/6 hp pump for my waterwand
-EC PH PPM digi reader
-Timers


Painted white walls for reflection. the room will be completely sealed for the co2 use and the ducting will be ran the the lamp hoods since they can be air cooled with the 1075cfm fan it will allow me to lower the lamps closer to the canopy without burning the plants. 
Electricity will be a story for later once i get in and see what im actually workin with. the renter has been given notice to move out so waitin on him before i can decide 220v for sure and wat extra subpanels ill need uses 10gauge wire most likely. we will be running a lot of amps and im all about safety and antifire methods. 
theres lots of small details i will leave out for now to be discussed later and things im mite just b too faded to think bout right now haha. but ill be using pond liner for the floor to save the accidental spills. gonna get a chiller for the rez can. waterwand to increase oxygen in the water. NUTE line up will be coming soon once i make my final decisions. 
Sunshine #4 soilless mix for the medium in 3gallon square containers.
most likely doing 6 plants under each 600w lamp. theyll be stretching thru the scrog net trelis i will suspend above the canopy. this technique ive heard great results and yield with. allows u to keep a lower plant amount and weave/train the tops thru the netting and adds support. with co2 its expected to increase yield by 25% with correct enviroment. temps bout 80-85 cuz co2. humidty correspond with each phase (VEG/FLOWER) no more then 50% basically. co2 PPM at 1500 (maximum used by the ladies during flwoer and only during ligths on cycle.) they do not use co2 while dark. co2 availability in our normal atmoshpere is around 300ppm i believe if i remember right so the 1500ppm should boost theyre growth. 
Im using Hortilux HPS bulbs for the new tech behind the bulbs put off a lil blue spectrum to help with the internode spacing during flowering 12/12. 
I run my clones lights at 24hr on. veg prob 20/4 just to push them faster. then flower obviously at 12/12 to simulate the outdoor enviroment season of fall nearing time to flower 

I enjoy threads that have lots of pix and growth updates with details. so why should my own thread fall short of those same expectations.... expect to see lots of pix for the setup design process electricity work ducitng lighting cloning process mothers temps and of course beautiful buds in the end and hopefully pull 1 pound dried weight per 600w lamp. 

Thats my realistic goal for now.
I will be doin a perpetual harvest cycle to ensure yields every month and keep my vending rep reliable. so 2 of the 600w lamps will be used to flower 12 total for the first month then ill fire on the other 2 600w lamps and move in a new 12 under those lamps from my veg room. the sour grape strain flowers in 60 days as its an indica so i should have a great rotation of buds every month 
trimming will be done by hand since hand manicuring seems to always be the best cuz machines are sketchy to me. my lovely gf is a clipper and great at it. i will have to thank her in advance for tolerating all my crazyness involving my grows cuz this is my baby... but shes a great teamate and the only one besides our immediate family that even knows about the grow location. i have made the security decision to ban all friends from coming over. (descretely of course) u guys mite think its a lil overkill but if uve seen my threads and know wat ive seen and been thru, ud be paranoid too haha/. dont trust anyone. im done with my college party phase and this is strictly business to me and not gonna let sumone else jepordize my operation. ill do my social ativities elsehwere. 

sooo cant think of much else to say im sure im missing all kinds of shit but i just wanted to get this thread rollong for now; so a qucik recap for all those pulling up chairs to follow...

2 grow rooms one veg one flower. cycle grow with screen of green method. prob gonna FIM crop to even canopy out. secure new location. video cameras, security screen door. brinks security. two pitbulls (even tho theyre loving ass dogs) 9mm springfield hollowpoint. Berretta 12gauge shotgun over under barrell. motion sensors wth chimes and sensor lights. i aint fuckin around this time.
Nute lineup to come still.
Wont be moving for a month or so, so dont expect too many exciting pix and convos til bout then but wanted to get this shit started with all my other RUIers still in my old threads and discuss my new setup cuz i still need imput and ideas for this new setup. u guys have seen most of my plans, setup ideas, methods, and style so give me sum feedback with wat u guys think will help or needs imrpovement. 

so stay tuned for the next dried nug photoshoot with the wife and follow my clone mother closet grow til we get the new location. 
Anyone with info or links to Sour grape strain info review etc plz send it my way!

Toke up, ask away, and rep for good advice!




Oh and again i am a cali med patient working within legal limits of growing under prop 215 and senate bill 420 allow 6 mature plants per rec. i am part of a collective and have attorneys to consult for legal advice. i suggest u do the same if u consider exceeding 6.
The grow is for my personal medical needs after i had both my knees reconstructed last year and i have lost 3 of my bestfriends to a terrible car accident up north in alaska and i eventually will cross breed strains down the line to develope my own strain in dedication to them and helping others with serious illnes and chronic pain everyday for the rest of their life like myself. Keep your head up street soldiers and RIP brothers youll never be forgotten!

*Also wanted to say thank you to all our troops and my brother PFC Special Ops in the Army serving our country that allows us this so called freedom everyday. U can say fuck the government all you want but support our troops! Lets bring them all home soon fuk war, grow dank!*

*-first pic is the new clones startin up as mothers fresh from the collective. direct from Oaksterdam. Second pic is the in memory banner of my lost brothers. other pix are misc from previous indoor and outdoor grows just to give a recap and for new viewers seeing my potential.*


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

this is the info i found on cannabis culture about sour grape haze but not sure if its accurate or exactly same phenotype as mine. but the pic looks similar to the one i saw of the sour grape in the oaksterdam catalog so we will see!

heres the quote; 

"
As far as I know, she exists only in clone form. The plant grows leaves in every imaginable color combination, a kaleidoscope of deep rich hues and sparkly resin, and its leaf structure shows its sativa properties. The living plant has a sticky-sweet, candied plum aroma, a flavor which transitions rather well to taste. When give ample sun, water, fertilizers, and space, this girl can top seven pounds per plant! 
Sour Grape Haze has a mild and clear high that is well suited to daytime smoking and great for lightweights. I expect to see this strain more often in coming years, as she is a joy to grow and a massive yeilder. Expect harvest time outdoors to be late in October, while indoors she will finish after approximately 60 days of flowering."

so we will see! wish me luck


----------



## bterz (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretttty fricken sweet. I wish I had the space to have a veg/mother room and a flower room. I expect some beautiful things to come from here..


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 13, 2009)

you know I'm scribed Boom.

that was quite the first post but I'm glad I read it all. 

big ups to your gf man. it's hard to find a good girl that will put up with a grower's antics and still be trustworty. 

I send you my most sincere condolences for your lost homies man. I'm gonna burn one for all our the fallen homies after this post now.

and nothing but the highest respect for our men and women in uniform. they make it possible for us to do what we do every day. thank your bro for me for his service.

stoked to see this grow tho man. I have yet to be disappointed by any of your past grows. I'll try to get a sample from my buddy who did the SG outdoor this year and post some pics so you can reference. I just know it got me lit


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> you know I'm scribed Boom.
> 
> that was quite the first post but I'm glad I read it all.
> 
> ...



haha ya i picked up sum sour diesel at the collective and got faded and just went on a typing rampage haha. but clears up a lot of future questions from others im sure. so hope everyone reads it before continuing with this soon to be longass 80page+ thread lol.
but ill let him know for sure hes on leave dec 19th-jan 7th i believe so hell be home this weekend.
ya the gf is a keeper wat can i say haha. i have nuthin but 110% invested into this grow no one will be let down  just gotta stay true and not get greedy with feedings haha


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 13, 2009)

You got me in there like swimwear subscribed..nice Hard Body..nice colas





https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/649465d1260746499-boomers-2400w-sour-grape-growop-shoot7.jpg


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha glad u could make it in fallinghigh. ya hopefully we get sum more pix like that soon


----------



## Drella (Dec 13, 2009)

scribed, and ready for the ride! defn envious of the two room setup, and right next to ur room, nice and close. looking great man, but thought id shoot some new t5 knowledge ur way. usually had the light like 9" away. got some advice to put them 24" away when the plants are under 1'. and 15" when they are 1+. within two days i can tell the speed upgrade in growth. t5's don't stretch my clones at all, the new growth sites are dense as hell. this took care of some bleaching i was noticing, and stunted growth. i thought they were growing fine, but now they're growing even faster. hope this helps.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 13, 2009)

Drella said:


> scribed, and ready for the ride! defn envious of the two room setup, and right next to ur room, nice and close. looking great man, but thought id shoot some new t5 knowledge ur way. usually had the light like 9" away. got some advice to put them 24" away when the plants are under 1'. and 15" when they are 1+. within two days i can tell the speed upgrade in growth. t5's don't stretch my clones at all, the new growth sites are dense as hell. this took care of some bleaching i was noticing, and stunted growth. i thought they were growing fine, but now they're growing even faster. hope this helps.


Can't wait to see more of all of it! 
I think I have the same hoods.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks drellis ya i need adjust the lamp i just threw it in there. 

glad u made it dubsfan should be a good ride!


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 13, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks drellis ya i need adjust the lamp i just threw it in there.
> 
> glad u made it dubsfan should be a good ride!


Same hoods? These I got hinge at the glass but they make non hinging models too that are identical. Old pic here...







Anytime there are four lights and 1000cfm I'm gonna watch.  I too am in SD with a sealed indoor grow  We do a lot of Rock Wool hydro grows in 4x8 trays with 2x1000w per tray. With a high yielding strain buddies hit 2.25 - 3p's every time per tray. This is with 2 week veg from clone with 12 plants per tray or 12 plants per 2000w.

Humidity in my 200sqft room is hard to keep at 50% with a $200 dehumidifier. A gallon of water a day is produced from the dehumidier. The warmer it is the easier humidity is to keep down. The A/C cranks harder and produces drier air. The minute it turns off when it hits a desired temp the humidity rises.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like a clean setup as well. very similar to wat i hope to be upgradign to here eventually.


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

nice, hinged glass! i guess you only have to take it off when you change bulbs though rite. nice setup though dubs fan, we all strive for that setup, and an answer to the humidy!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

ya the hinged hoods are nice for bulb replacement.


----------



## pucker (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sittin in on this one. Beautiful setup..good luck. RIP for your bruddas


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

pucker said:


> I'm sittin in on this one. Beautiful setup..good luck. RIP for your bruddas



thanks bro dont forget to subscribe and follow along


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very good to see you back at it buddy!! I can't wait to see the set-up, it should be sick. My condolences to your friends in arms. I am a vet and my son 19 year old son is deploying for Afganistan in March. 

So two seperate rooms huh? That is awesome. I got a front row seat this time. This is gonna be a good one!

Scribed
+rep in advance


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very good to see you back at it buddy!! I can't wait to see the set-up, it should be sick. My condolences to your friends in arms. I am a vet and my son 19 year old son is deploying for Afganistan in March.
> 
> So two seperate rooms huh? That is awesome. I got a front row seat this time. This is gonna be a good one!
> 
> ...



thanks man ya he has pending orders to afghan (told him to pik me up sum legit seeds.. haha) but ya gotta appreciate the soldiers and tip of my cap to u as well sir.

ya doin both rooms up to make workload easier on me and be able to fukn move. im too tall for this shit haha. glad u got ur seat and hopefully soon to be dank nuggs u got goin on with ur scrog. still employing sum of the same methods as u and others so itll be a good grow to watch. wish i could start off hydro like u and i discussed but figured id live within my means for now. dont wanna b too greedy and put all my eggs in one basket as the saying goes


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 14, 2009)

Drella said:


> nice, hinged glass! i guess you only have to take it off when you change bulbs though rite. nice setup though dubs fan, we all strive for that setup, and an answer to the humidy!


Hey boomer. I like the setup you got going. Similar to the one I want to do for my winter crop. Ill be watching


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hey boomer. I like the setup you got going. Similar to the one I want to do for my winter crop. Ill be watching



glad u could make it GT. waitin for others to join us as well. but im trippin how late its gettin and ive been on all day bouncin between a final paper and RUI fuckin around. its like everyone comes on late status. im ready to pass out lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 14, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> tip of my cap to u as well sir.
> 
> lol I was enlisted man. Sir is for the officers that don't work for a living. lol Yeah it is weird to say I have a son going to afganistan..makes me feel old. lol I was his age when he was born and my wife now is 27. So it is weird to have a gown son. Funny, when my wife and him are together somewhere, people think they are a couple. lol anyway, nothing to do with your journal, I am just a little baked on some durban deisel makes me ramble.


----------



## notoriousb (Dec 14, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> BooMeR242 said:
> 
> 
> > tip of my cap to u as well sir.
> ...


----------



## bterz (Dec 14, 2009)

Boomer, you're the man....loco but I like ya.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

bterz said:


> Boomer, you're the man....loco but I like ya.



ya well wat can i say this world is crazy and its only way i can fit in til the afterlife. lifes hard death is easy.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> BooMeR242 said:
> 
> 
> > tip of my cap to u as well sir.
> ...


----------



## bterz (Dec 14, 2009)

College papers are over-rated... Mine have been easy, anyway. lol..

smoke a bowl and get at it, slacker!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

look at u ivy leager haha. im preparing for a fukn 7am debate on gun control. so over this shit. why are u even still up? ADD hangin over ur head?


----------



## bterz (Dec 14, 2009)

Cuz I can't stop admiring your wifes tits hahahaha  

JK bro. SuperPump250 -- advises you not to take it 4 hours before bed time, when it should say 7 hours.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

bterz said:


> Cuz I can't stop admiring your wifes tits hahahaha
> 
> JK bro. SuperPump250 -- advises you not to take it 4 hours before bed time, when it should say 7 hours.



haha well u got me there wat can i say sharing is caring thats all. i dont see u complaining...

wtf is superpump250? ur vagina enlargement pill?


----------



## bterz (Dec 14, 2009)

Sharing is caring. I agree with that.

SuperPump250. Liquid speed, with a little creatine.

This one is for YOU Boomer, hahahaha.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

hahahahah omfg thank u bterz! i needed that laugh oh mang. hes a cutie whered u find him...? or is this secretly u? haha


----------



## bterz (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL. I'm glad to be to your assistance mang. It may be me, who knows.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 14, 2009)

dang boo, I'm gonna tag along just to see your pretty ladies. Sweet


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 14, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> looks like a clean setup as well. very similar to wat i hope to be upgradign to here eventually.


I'd rather have 4x600 and that 1000cfm fan  plus way more plants. But I decided to go hydro. You are going to scrog correct? I'm pretty sure I'm going to do a scrog on my next grow. With the res and tray you lose some height. I have low ceilings. Scrog seems like the ideal way.

I will be watching because most scrogs are smaller scale and yours is bigger. I plan on adding another tray and would have basically the same number of plants. I want to see your yields 

Are you doing a passive intake or are you fully sealed? I know you're doing Co2 but I'm curious if sealed or not.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 14, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I'd rather have 4x600 and that 1000cfm fan  plus way more plants. But I decided to go hydro. You are going to scrog correct? I'm pretty sure I'm going to do a scrog on my next grow. With the res and tray you lose some height. I have low ceilings. Scrog seems like the ideal way.
> 
> I will be watching because most scrogs are smaller scale and yours is bigger. I plan on adding another tray and would have basically the same number of plants. I want to see your yields
> 
> Are you doing a passive intake or are you fully sealed? I know you're doing Co2 but I'm curious if sealed or not.


my set up is pretty lean. No sensors and not too many gizmo's. But I have an idea to expel the humidity. You may not have the problem I'm having. When my tray floods you should watch my RH sky rocket. You don't have as much moving water so you should be ok.

Anyway, to lower RH when using Co2, I might set up an strong exhaust fan like your 1000cfm'er. Ok maybe 750 or so 

Anyway...my Co2 comes on ever 60min for 15 min. There is that 45 min gap. An easy way to expel the humidity without sucking out a lot of Co2 would be to have a damper on that exhaust fan. At minutes 50-59 that big bitch of a fan turns on and sucks out the humid air. The fan and damper close at the 59th minute so at minute 60 you have a sealed room again with Co2 being pumped. 

My room is pretty sealed though. Technically a 750cfm fan should make my walls pull inward 

Just thinking out loud bro.

How long you gonna veg?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2009)

scribed.... keep it real


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> my set up is pretty lean. No sensors and not too many gizmo's. But I have an idea to expel the humidity. You may not have the problem I'm having. When my tray floods you should watch my RH sky rocket. You don't have as much moving water so you should be ok.
> 
> Anyway, to lower RH when using Co2, I might set up an strong exhaust fan like your 1000cfm'er. Ok maybe 750 or so
> 
> ...


 
hmm good to know. im not sure how my setup will run temp wise yet and not sure wat humidity problems ill run into. its always nice to plan ahead tho. i want to keep my lamps aircooled to keep lower to the canopy. but id still think exhausting out the room after the c02 shuts off would b wasting co2. i have no proof yet of course but im using a setinal PPM digi reader and timer so it recognizes to turn on whenever ppm drops below 1500ppm so theres constant co2. with ur hydro tables u prob evap more water then i will. my rez willb covered and humidity shouldnt get too outta control with a 10000btu portable ac should help act as a small dehumidifier but if i need to go buy a commercial grade ddehumidifier i just mite have to live and learn. 

not sure on veg time cuz ill prob do a photoperiod of 20/4 and im most likely goin to gauge things but heighth and appearrance not by weeks of veg. sumwhere between 12"-18" before i put them in the flower room most likely. still workin out the details. its sumthing id like to discuss with everyone tho since yes ill be doin a Scrog. PVC piping the frame will b 6"-12" wider on each side of the container quadrant (so i can train and weave branches to widen out the canopy more) my only issue is the footprint of the 600ws are onlyh a 3x3' quadrant. so if my netting is 4x4 or even 5x5' it doesnt make much sense since the outside of the quadrant wont recieve much ligt???

also the heighth of the scrog im not sure yet ive read it diff for indica and sativas.... 12" high or up to like 24" high for sativas. not sure what i want to do. the strain is an indica but depends how tall i veg til also soooo ya lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

glad u ould make it TLD and slabhead should be a good one


----------



## kovo (Dec 14, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> You got me in there like swimwear subscribed..nice Hard Body..nice colas


subscribed look forward to seein the result. and i think this could be my favourite pic of all time haha keep it up pce..


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 15, 2009)

My favoritie new pic! haha No really nice grow, I'm watchin!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 15, 2009)

haha id be watchin too


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 16, 2009)

holy fuck .it just keeps getting better Boomer


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> also the heighth of the scrog im not sure yet ive read it diff for indica and sativas.... 12" high or up to like 24" high for sativas. not sure what i want to do. the strain is an indica but depends how tall i veg til also soooo ya lol


Hey boomer. I'm honored you are following in my footsteps, ha. But seriously, I have done a scrog grow... and I'm growing Sour Grape right now. I haven't seen you on the journal, so I don't think you've seen her... but she is a bad bad plant bro.

You are gonna be stoked with the SG. I don't know about the description about her being a giant yeilder. She will do good... but not 'great'. Next to my Casey Jones she is about half as fat... but also the SG is Twice as crystally.

Sour Grape is one crystally, stinky chick for sure.

About the height of the screen. I'm not sure why you would want it so high. My scrog I put 12 inches up from the medium. As the grow was completing I was wishing I didn't put the sceen so high. There is no reason I see to have it over 8 inches or so. Just enough room to work with the plants.... enough to reach them all.

Also, another think about the screen... don't over grow it. It will cancel out the true advantage of the screen. If the screen gets too full you'll be shading buds.. and the whole point is to get every single bud in direct light.

Last thing... I'm sure you are already done with construction... but if not... try to make the screens attach to the plants/ pots. My screen I hooked the screen to the walls... then when the plants grew into it... they were locked there. So everything was fixed to the walls of my closet. If anything would have happened to my rez I have no idea how I would have fixed it.

On the vert screens I have now... they are hooked to the net pots... so I can take the whole lid/ netpot/ plant combination out of the room for maintinance as needed.

I hope some of this can help a bit. And let me know if you have any questions. Lastly... feel free to check my journal. It's a fun ride.

Looking forward to this grow very much. You have a great knack for growing beautiful plants. I think it's all the love you give them.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 16, 2009)

boo, man your ol is so fine. sorry to ramble but h o t. Damn anyone ever say how much like Tiger's wife she resembles. lol 
Alright....toking along 


Yeah boomer, super scribed bro. I gotta see more of your massive grows. later


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

slabhead said:


> boo, man your ol is so fine. sorry to ramble but h o t. Damn anyone ever say how much like Tiger's wife she resembles. lol
> Alright....toking along
> 
> 
> Yeah boomer, super scribed bro. I gotta see more of your massive grows. later



haha who is this tiger u speak of? i wanna see sum goods to compare 
im sure my lady wouldnt mind seeing either for more inspiration haha.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha who is this tiger u speak of? i wanna see sum goods to compare
> im sure my lady wouldnt mind seeing either for more inspiration haha.


Tigers chick is a little pastey for me.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey boomer. I'm honored you are following in my footsteps, ha. But seriously, I have done a scrog grow... and I'm growing Sour Grape right now. I haven't seen you on the journal, so I don't think you've seen her... but she is a bad bad plant bro.
> 
> You are gonna be stoked with the SG. I don't know about the description about her being a giant yeilder. She will do good... but not 'great'. Next to my Casey Jones she is about half as fat... but also the SG is Twice as crystally.
> 
> ...



bro im glad u jumped in while u did. thanks for the compliments and the constructive criticism.

we havent moved to the new pad yet the renter is being a bitch and im doubting hes gonna be out by the eviction date so well have to have him served and do that whole dance... but i do need lots of scrog imput from peeps.

fyi wat i meant about the screen heighth was just from other growers and books ive read as a rule of thumb for indicas to sativas on the heighth. 


im glad to find another grower with sour grape already rollin so i can see for myself wat to expect. i called bullshit about it being a huge yielder. oaksterdam stats even said its a medium to tall plant but doesnt mean much. casey jones is ridic from wat i hear but no one at the dispenseries ive talked to is impressed with the taste so idk... not to say it was grown rite but i wanted a rare strain before it hit the market and flooded too much. casey jones is all over OC from wat ive seen (not knockin that ure growin it) its a great straina nd cross from wat ive read and i still mite grow it just for the commercial benefits of it.
but im def on my way over to read up every page of ur thread then. u havent seen me in there cuz i havent seen it haha. so random im followin ur footsteps but wat can i say, u gotta know when to follow and when to lead... at least this will hopefully help me avoid many avoidable mistakes 

oh and about the construction ive been considering wat i wanna do about the scrog setup. my buddies at greencoast hydro wanted me to use the adjusta sun lifts (i use em already for my lamps) but they use scrog and make a pvc outer border and use trelis netting inside zip tied to the sides and clip the adjusta lift to each corner then the other end to the ceiling and makes it easy to work work when ure done.... buuuut like u said with scrog the issue is if shit goes wrong u cant move the palnts cuz theyre all together. idk how id do an individual scrog pet container?> if im readin that rite...? but def appreciate the advise and heads up 

rep+


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> Tigers chick is a little pastie for me.



haha u guys gonna make me go searchin for this pic or wat? lol pasties chicks need lovin too 

my lady just left for the tanning salon actually now since shes been trippin bout being too white for another photoshoot so itll be a lil til she gets her burn on til we can do the shoot lol


also got to meet up with Greenthumb today and exchange samples. he hooked it up with every strain he had so i got sum work to do this week 
smoke report!


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> bro im glad u jumped in while u did. thanks for the compliments and the constructive criticism.
> 
> we havent moved to the new pad yet the renter is being a bitch and im doubting hes gonna be out by the eviction date so well have to have him served and do that whole dance... but i do need lots of scrog imput from peeps.
> 
> ...


 







To SCROG one pot litteraly duct tape (if you're a duct tape G) four PVC corner posts per pot and mount your trellis to that. Cut a smaller trellis. If you need a wider spread than the four posts flush to the pot there are many types of elbows you can use to spread em out.

I'm a tad of a neat freak and probably wouldn't use duct tape if I had to. But it would be really easy to set up that way.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> To SCROG one pot litteraly duct tape (if you're a duct tape G) four PVC corner posts per pot and mount your trellis to that. Cut a smaller trellis. If you need a wider spread than the four posts flush to the pot there are many types of elbows you can use to spread em out.
> 
> I'm a tad of a neat freak and probably wouldn't use duct tape if I had to. But it would be really easy to set up that way.


haha ya im a scorpio and super OCD as is. i just like to have everything organized and cleaned up look good etc.

but im concerned with spacing for inidivdual scrog on each pot? were talkin 24 pots and i wanted the scrog to be wider then the normal plants footprint to train and weave the bracnhes thru and improve canopy width and focus on the top colas. as jigfresh mentioned not to fill it too much then im over crowded and plants compete for light or get shaded. so jw wat should i do bout that? and also wats the benefits of doin individual scrog over a scrog net for a row of 12 plants? (ill be doin two rows of 12 plants with 2 600s each row if this helps)

plus rep for the advice+


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya im a scorpio and super OCD as is. i just like to have everything organized and cleaned up look good etc.
> 
> but im concerned with spacing for inidivdual scrog on each pot? were talkin 24 pots and i wanted the scrog to be wider then the normal plants footprint to train and weave the bracnhes thru and improve canopy width and focus on the top colas. as jigfresh mentioned not to fill it too much then im over crowded and plants compete for light or get shaded. so jw wat should i do bout that? and also wats the benefits of doin individual scrog over a scrog net for a row of 12 plants? (ill be doin two rows of 12 plants with 2 600s each row if this helps)
> 
> plus rep for the advice+


what pruning teq are you using. If I were you I would pinch (remove top 2 leaves to 4 leaves of the main shoot(not pinching the stalk)). this will bush the plant like toping but you keep your main top do it at 18"-24"... as far as netting.. screen... with the same strain one big netting properly placed could let you control your canopy precicly. individual scroging is better if you have multiple strains so one dont have one strain take over another..if they are the same strain then what ever the plants wants is best, meaning if a big plant chokes out a smaller one just to one bud your yield will not suffer. If your canopy is solid ......i spy


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 16, 2009)

By tiger I think they mean tiger woods wife


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> what pruning teq are you using. If I were you I would pinch (remove top 2 leaves to 4 leaves of the main shoot(not pinching the stalk)). this will bush the plant like toping but you keep your main top do it at 18"-24"... as far as netting.. screen... with the same strain one big netting properly placed could let you control your canopy precicly. individual scroging is better if you have multiple strains so one dont have one strain take over another..if they are the same strain then what ever the plants wants is best, meaning if a big plant chokes out a smaller one just to one bud your yield will not suffer. If your canopy is solid ......i spy




-I was planning on FIMming (pinch method) and create at least two or four main tops not sure yet cuz idk how a FIM really takes for the plant to recovery from shock, but its all gonna b one strain so id prob do 12 plants together and interweave them


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder if she is thinking of how someday she might marry the top money maker in sports one day and convince him to change his prenup beacuse he slipped and fell in another vagina.


----------



## fishindog (Dec 16, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> -I was planning on FIMming (pinch method) and create at least two or four main tops not sure yet cuz idk how a FIM really takes for the plant to recovery from shock, but its all gonna b one strain so id prob do 12 plants together and interweave them


Boomer im subscibed loved the last grow and im sure im going to love this grow....anyways if I were you i wouldnt pinch the plant, just bend and tuck it outwards under your screen....doesnt shock the plant and by exposing the lower branches to more light they will catch right up to the screen filling in the space...thats how i did it on my scrog and it worked perfect....as they come up through the screen about an inch or so just bend and start weaving


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 16, 2009)

IMHO fimming is brutal and pinching gives you way better results and no stress vertical growth will slow to a crawl of coarse untill side branches catch up 
next few photos are my plants pinched(not pinching the top but removing the top 2-4 leaves, this slows the main shoot cause of the lack of leaves and gives light to the lower branches works wounders













this one is even a super fatty indica





dont want to lose this top branch 






You can see how much better and natural this plant looks vs a fimmed plant 

love her she will love you back


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2009)

I pinch mine as well.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 17, 2009)

hmm very interested. i used LST (low stress training) for my last clones that i transplanted outdoor and had success training more a bush style without shock but u sayin in those pix u just removed leaves? not a fim? and wat does the pinch do? thought it just grows ba stronger with more support... plz inform me on my confusion


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 17, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha u guys gonna make me go searchin for this pic or wat? lol pasties chicks need lovin too
> 
> my lady just left for the tanning salon actually now since shes been trippin bout being too white for another photoshoot so itll be a lil til she gets her burn on til we can do the shoot lol
> 
> ...


Good to meet you Boomer. I hope you like those samples. Just smoked some CC and like TLD I can't put my finger on the aroma or taste. Fruity Get to work!


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 17, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hmm very interested. i used LST (low stress training) for my last clones that i transplanted outdoor and had success training more a bush style without shock but u sayin in those pix u just removed leaves? not a fim? and wat does the pinch do? thought it just grows ba stronger with more support... plz inform me on my confusion


this is what might be kinda confusing. It is called pinch but you don't pinch the branch.cutting off the leaves closest to a grow shoot is called a pinch,At least that is what I thought now googling it I think I might be wrong. I will find the name of the teq but pinching the branch is fiming.

its l8t and I will look it up for you more tomorrow good night. but you just

just removing the top set or top 2 sets of fan leaf no pinch of the stalk


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> this is what might be kinda confusing. It is called pinch but you don't pinch the branch.cutting off the leaves closest to a grow shoot is called a pinch,At least that is what I thought now googling it I think I might be wrong. I will find the name of the teq but pinching the branch is fiming.
> 
> its l8t and I will look it up for you more tomorrow good night. but you just
> 
> just removing to set or top 2 sets of fan leaf no pinch of the stalk


 yeah im confused now to......
i did it to all my 4 of mine
used Mblaze teq


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 17, 2009)

maybe I will have to call it fallinghigh's pruning technique.

Once the plant reaches 18" to 24" remove top 2-4 fan leafs pending on number of nodes. never remove more than 25% of total fan leaves.

Dont do any trimming or pruning after that . Now grow for at least a couple weeks before inducing flowering,for best results.After WEEK 3 FLOWER you remove small underdevolping bud sites

you can also hyperveg at this time. When you remove the leaves flip lights from 24hr to 18 hr to stimulate growth spurt stage of flowering. If hypervegging wait 3 weeks after flipping to 18 hr light before moving to 12/12. This way regular veg resumes for at least 1 week before inducing a second growth spurt stage.BETTER HAVE BIG POTS THOUGH THEY WILL GROW FAST


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 17, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> maybe I will have to call it fallinghigh's pruning technique.
> 
> Once the plant reaches 18" to 24" remove top 2-4 fan leafs pending on number of nodes. never remove more than 25% of total fan leaves.
> 
> ...


 
Pinching is litteraly pinching a top. You are not slowing bud growth, you are inhibiting top height of that top. The others that were not pinched will play catch up now and you can create a nice even canopy.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 17, 2009)

The Top leaf trimming you are describing FallingHigh.... is called "canopy training" it is a method commonly used in Asia..... they don't use english words to describe it, its actually called something else, but thats what it translates into in English, So I would assume in American, the term is still open???


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> The Top leaf trimming you are describing FallingHigh.... is called "canopy training" it is a method commonly used in Asia..... they don't use english words to describe it, its actually called something else, but thats what it translates into in English, So I would assume in American, the term is still open???


 
I just let the mofo's grow.


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Dec 17, 2009)

nice rep++ cant wait to see the results


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 17, 2009)

well the theory about stunted/stopping top main growth to push auxins to the side shoots and even out the canopy makes sense. thats basically wat im lookin for is the least stress method to train a canopy to be even and wide thru a scrog but dont want to veg forever. how many weeks of veg does this "fallinghigh" method take? lol cuz id like to only veg 3-4 weeks total. i want to do hydro to avoid long veg times but thats for a later time.

I like the FIM tech cuz its symetrical. I did LST and it requires more monitoring and playin with the branches to get them trained the way i want. its not as easy as a FIm obviously but it doesnt suffer nearly as much stress. im still readin up on supercropping/ pinching etc. but those methods dont seem to be in the same category im lookin for. i mite just let them grow natural no topping and train them thru the scrog with a weave. im considering doin an experiment and see wat works with the sour grape the best. jugfresh gave me a link to another sour grape grow and its kinda unpredicatble for everyone since the grow habits arent well known or documetned so im all for tryin too diff methods under two diff lights and see wat yields diff using the same nutes.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 17, 2009)

SocalsFinestMMJ said:


> nice rep++ cant wait to see the results


thanks bro glad u could join us


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

thats what i thought

My fim job worked awesome
after fimming mine they caught right up
i will always fim mine
when i harvest mine i will show all the branches
but anyway every one does shit different


----------



## slabhead (Dec 17, 2009)

Smoke reports anticipated. So GT's got it down huh? I wish the ganja fairy would flutter this way. 

I'm looking forward to your journal Boomer. Keep those pics coming. <tanning huh?> you're alright


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 17, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> thats what i thought
> 
> My fim job worked awesome
> after fimming mine they caught right up
> ...




ya its hard to decide everyone has their own methods and they all work lol usually it also depends on cimate control enviroment etc


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 17, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Smoke reports anticipated. So GT's got it down huh? I wish the ganja fairy would flutter this way.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your journal Boomer. Keep those pics coming. <tanning huh?> you're alright





haha ya i havent had a chance to smoke GTs strains yet but i will when i get a free moment that im sober and not faded on my WW. since i want to give his shit a fair chance and not mix it up


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya its hard to decide everyone has their own methods and they all work lol usually it also depends on cimate control enviroment etc


Yes that is so true......
Whatever works for everyone!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 18, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> hmm very interested. i used LST (low stress training) for my last clones that i transplanted outdoor and had success training more a bush style without shock but u sayin in those pix u just removed leaves? not a fim? and wat does the pinch do? thought it just grows ba stronger with more support... plz inform me on my confusion


just like topping. topping removes the leaf, fimm cuts newgrowth in half. whatever you do god luck, i know it's hard when you get a lot of different advice. fimm does not shock the plant at all, in my opinion, mine showed new growth within 24hrs. topping does shock. good luck with ur decision, i'd fimm though.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2009)

Whatup Man... Here for the ride for sure... 

Good luck on this one!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 19, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Whatup Man... Here for the ride for sure...
> 
> Good luck on this one!



glad u could make it brotha. actually finished trimming finally and gonna do the bubble hash using ur instructions so hope it works out! ill try and take/post pix and notes


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this. Looking damn good! scrbed


----------



## hydrohombre (Dec 19, 2009)

Great grows!! I was just looking over your WhiteWidow grow Wow!!! Also your wife wouldnt happen to have a Sister would she?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 19, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Not sure how I missed this. Looking damn good! scrbed



no worries brother ure all over the place too. it was only a matter of time til u stumbled upon this thread lol. its barely gettin rollin anyways. 

i started this thread early during concept and design stage to get imput and help from my fellow RUIers and give advice to newbies as well. but still waiting on my new location to build the room. the renter is laggin it.

but we got the mother clones rollin so just workin on that and discussin topping methods scrog nutes climate control etc. so feel free to pull up a chair watch and observe or give us sum advise.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 19, 2009)

hydrohombre said:


> Great grows!! I was just looking over your WhiteWidow grow Wow!!! Also your wife wouldnt happen to have a Sister would she?



thanks glad u could join. hopefully this grow blows my two outdoor and indoor grows outta water.

it took the last year of experience work research and mistakes to get to where i am now and still more mistakes and learning to come. im just hopin to avoid disasters lol. 

ya the wife has a sister. turns 18 next month actually... haha 

photoshoot anyone?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 19, 2009)

figured id give u guys a lil update. not much has changed since transplant 9 days ago. the clones are doin well. the one pictured in the bak right corner had sum issues when i first transplanted it but i transplanted with superthrive and the next day it bounced right bak up from the previous soggy limp look it had goin on. now theyve got new green growth and the yellow fan leaves im assuming will fall off eventually so ill leave em for now. dont wanna add any more stress to it. i wasnt sure about a feeding schedule tho. i still need to research wat mother maintence methods i wanna use/do.

i decided to give it a feedin at 600ppm with the sensi grow A and B yesterday. i wasnt thinkning when i did it cuz i was just reading instructions and i wanted to actually only do half strentgh but too late now haha. they seemed to of loved it tho theyre bright and standing tall and more new growth. the temps still sittin pretty at 75 and humidity 50% any suggestions for feeding? im prob just gonna feed when it needs for the most part. I read sumwhere mothers only need feedin like twice a month? but theyre still clones tech not mothers so not sure wat i should do. anyways here ya go


----------



## Drella (Dec 19, 2009)

looking great bro! leaves look a little droopy. this may be from them about to go to sleep, (like an hour or two before lights out), or over water, just keep an eye on them. just my opinion, but next time i would take the wrapping off of the rockwool, male the plant work less to get roots out, you want them heto be able to move freely, like their in the ground. feed mothers just like you would a normal plant. think or her like ur mother, treat her nice. feed her full nutes every watering. you can flush every third water if you want. the reason is you want to keep the genes strong, cutting the strongest cuttings you can get, gives them more of a chance, and healthier, denser in the long run. if you use the bonsai mother method, you can cut the roots 1 square in around the pot every month or two. just my opinion, hope it helps!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 20, 2009)

Drella said:


> looking great bro! leaves look a little droopy. this may be from them about to go to sleep, (like an hour or two before lights out), or over water, just keep an eye on them. just my opinion, but next time i would take the wrapping off of the rockwool, male the plant work less to get roots out, you want them heto be able to move freely, like their in the ground. feed mothers just like you would a normal plant. think or her like ur mother, treat her nice. feed her full nutes every watering. you can flush every third water if you want. the reason is you want to keep the genes strong, cutting the strongest cuttings you can get, gives them more of a chance, and healthier, denser in the long run. if you use the bonsai mother method, you can cut the roots 1 square in around the pot every month or two. just my opinion, hope it helps!




haha oh shit ure rite i was faded and forgot to take off the wrapping haha i still can im sure. usually when i do my own clones we already have the wrap off before we put them in trays i think i cant even remember now. but thanks for the feeding advice gotta figure it out asap


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> figured id give u guys a lil update. not much has changed since transplant 9 days ago. the clones are doin well. the one pictured in the bak right corner had sum issues when i first transplanted it but i transplanted with superthrive and the next day it bounced right bak up from the previous soggy limp look it had goin on. now theyve got new green growth and the yellow fan leaves im assuming will fall off eventually so ill leave em for now. dont wanna add any more stress to it. i wasnt sure about a feeding schedule tho. i still need to research wat mother maintence methods i wanna use/do.
> 
> i decided to give it a feedin at 600ppm with the sensi grow A and B yesterday. i wasnt thinkning when i did it cuz i was just reading instructions and i wanted to actually only do half strentgh but too late now haha. they seemed to of loved it tho theyre bright and standing tall and more new growth. the temps still sittin pretty at 75 and humidity 50% any suggestions for feeding? im prob just gonna feed when it needs for the most part. I read sumwhere mothers only need feedin like twice a month? but theyre still clones tech not mothers so not sure wat i should do. anyways here ya go


Hey Brother, from my limited experience the plants are more forgiving of nutrient and ph variances in the veg period. IMO I would drop to 75% nute schedule and maybe just water on your next one though. As for the yellow and droopy leaves, mine did that a bit too when they were small like yours. It was from over feeding I think, but when I backed of the nutes a bit they perked up. As soon as there were enough new green fans, I pinched off the lower yellow ones.
I am excited to see those babies grow.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice nice,
Once my clones have been transplanted and been given plain water(Transplant day) and then Root 66 and Thrive Alive B-1 Red 2-3 days later. Then the regular feedings begin at 50%. If you are talking about the plastic on rw, I leave it on. I may start taking it off now though. Using Vita-Grow (cloning acid) I have had the roots come right through the plastic.....


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 20, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Nice nice,
> Once my clones have been transplanted and been given plain water(Transplant day) and then Root 66 and Thrive Alive B-1 Red 2-3 days later. Then the regular feedings begin at 50%. If you are talking about the plastic on rw, I leave it on. I may start taking it off now though. Using Vita-Grow (cloning acid) I have had the roots come right through the plastic.....


If the goal is to grow them to take cuttings I suggest you grow the shit out of them until they are about 70% of the size you need. Then you can cut back. 

But yes, in general moms are barely fed. 75% is high. Some only feed them every month or so.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 20, 2009)

haha ya the 4 last posts are all diff advice. thats why im glad we can discuss it. but from wat i understand with clones the fan leaves are yellow due to nitrogen deficiency and when the cuttigns are taken the nutes remaining in the cutting are focused on root promotion. but ya i want to focus hard on the roots rite now for strong growth and good uptake of nutes. 

with the feeding schedule i think wat we were talkin bout is do normal Veg feedings for the first couple weeks til about the size i want my mothers to be at. then like he said maybe only feed once or twice a month from there. 

my other question was i read that u should wit 2 months before u take cuttings from a mother. idk if this time frame is from seed or from clone... i think its just to make sure the mother is strong/healthy enough to bounce bak from shock. also so the cuttings are mature enough to have good vigor and growth. 

does anyone have any good/bad experience takin clones? ive only taken them from the bottom portion of the mothers since thats the oldest horomones and its better for rooting. we use root excel gel when trnsplanting and superthrive.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

I have had some excellent success with clones in some mediums, and not very good in others.

Rock Wool and Rapid Rooters are my favorite
PH water to 5.5, soak cubes/rapid rooters. (I use Thrive Alive B-1 Red 1/2 tsp per gallon)
Cut clones from the bottom, I try and cut the smaller shoots off main branches(LST.......) as I go higher, saving the main parts. 
Once clone is cut, dip it in PHed water and stir around for 15 seconds or so, and while under water slice the stem open about1/4" (get air bubbles out)
Take out of water and straight into cloning gel( Olivias Cloning gel or Vita Grow for me). Hold for 10-15 seconds (depending on stem thickness)
Of course shake some of the water out of the RW(if using) and insert clone. Humidity dome, flourescents. 5-6 days roots.

My plants have always jumped back from cloning under 2 monthes from seed. I have taken 2 rounds off, 1 plant, and am probably gonna throw it soon, just because Its time to move on.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya the 4 last posts are all diff advice. thats why im glad we can discuss it. but from wat i understand with clones the fan leaves are yellow due to nitrogen deficiency and when the cuttigns are taken the nutes remaining in the cutting are focused on root promotion. but ya i want to focus hard on the roots rite now for strong growth and good uptake of nutes.
> 
> with the feeding schedule i think wat we were talkin bout is do normal Veg feedings for the first couple weeks til about the size i want my mothers to be at. then like he said maybe only feed once or twice a month from there.
> 
> ...


I use my DIY aero-cloner and it is too easy. I dip the cuttings in cloning gel and use the same nute mix I use for veg in the cloner. 10 days later they are rooted and 14 days I move to carton with cooc coir. I have had 90% success and it is very simple.







This is after about 14 days~


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I use my DIY aero-cloner and it is too easy. I dip the cuttings in cloning gel and use the same nute mix I use for veg in the cloner. 10 days later they are rooted and 14 days I move to carton with cooc coir. I have had 90% success and it is very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey raiderfan........what size tub and what size pump r u using??


----------



## Drella (Dec 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha oh shit ure rite i was faded and forgot to take off the wrapping haha i still can im sure. usually when i do my own clones we already have the wrap off before we put them in trays i think i cant even remember now. but thanks for the feeding advice gotta figure it out asap


that's so funny bro! i left the wrapping on to know the different strains, i labeled them. ha, that defn explains it!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2009)

100%

all u need..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking good Boomer, no bud porn yet but plenty of other good pics 

I have seen that birth mark before hmmm jk

New Indoor setup looks killer going to get crazy in there espically when you add screens.

Looking forward to the updates keep them coming


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 21, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Hey raiderfan........what size tub and what size pump r u using??


It is a 15 gal tub ( I believe) it is the standard size you see in these tubs, with 325 GPH pump. I think it was 50 bucks at home depot. 
Here is the DIY link http://www.technologygarden.net/index.php/diy-tutorials/tg-tutorial-building-your-own-homemade-aeroponic-cloning-machine/ I didn't follow it to a tee, but was a good template. If I make another I will make the holes a 1/8 or 1/16 smaller so the neopreme rings fit tighter.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 21, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> It is a 15 gal tub ( I believe) it is the standard size you see in these tubs, with 325 GPH pump. I think it was 50 bucks at home depot.
> Here is the DIY link http://www.technologygarden.net/index.php/diy-tutorials/tg-tutorial-building-your-own-homemade-aeroponic-cloning-machine/ I didn't follow it to a tee, but was a good template. If I make another I will make the holes a 1/8 or 1/16 smaller so the neopreme rings fit tighter.


cool........ i just wanna see different plans.so i can make my own!!!
here is one to

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=40055


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 21, 2009)

Subbed; we have a lot of the same gizmos (Sentinel, etc.), and I'm planning an expansion to 4 600s covering 3x3 trays in an 8x8 room.

Fate must've wanted me to find this thread 

EDIT: this thread https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267630-preferred-cloning-methods-poll.html has a lot of good cloning info - I'm currently running a test between cloning in E&F in hydroton vs. rapid rooters in a humidity dome.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 21, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> cool........ i just wanna see different plans.so i can make my own!!!
> here is one to
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=40055


That is what I did to, compared a few different designs before I decided on mine. Here is another one https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/703-how-do-i-build-my.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> It is a 15 gal tub ( I believe) it is the standard size you see in these tubs, with 325 GPH pump. I think it was 50 bucks at home depot.
> Here is the DIY link http://www.technologygarden.net/index.php/diy-tutorials/tg-tutorial-building-your-own-homemade-aeroponic-cloning-machine/ I didn't follow it to a tee, but was a good template. If I make another I will make the holes a 1/8 or 1/16 smaller so the neopreme rings fit tighter.


thanks for the info raiderfan. ive been considering maybe uping to an aero system ut stickin with wat i know for now and have. ill have to check those links for sure


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> 100%
> 
> all u need..



haha pretty much all i have now. humidity dome clones t5 flouros fan Rockwool cubes rooting gel and superthrive


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking good Boomer, no bud porn yet but plenty of other good pics
> 
> I have seen that birth mark before hmmm jk
> 
> ...



haha thanks bro glad u could join us. if u guys get lucky well see more of the birthmark lol.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Subbed; we have a lot of the same gizmos (Sentinel, etc.), and I'm planning an expansion to 4 600s covering 3x3 trays in an 8x8 room.
> 
> Fate must've wanted me to find this thread
> 
> EDIT: this thread https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267630-preferred-cloning-methods-poll.html has a lot of good cloning info - I'm currently running a test between cloning in E&F in hydroton vs. rapid rooters in a humidity dome.



haha ya i feel the same way with certain threads i come across. ur setup soudns similar to wat im lookin for eventually. check out #1raiderfans grow its clean and similar to ur setup. also jackmayoffer has a huge setup w/ 8 1000w hps with i think 4x4 tables and co2. not sure wat all. hes scroging too. glad u could join as well


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

went down to the happy coral THC collective in westminster where my friend tina works and ive been dealin with the manager there for a while now. hes been consulting me as well with his 4 years of vending experience and hes been growin fora long ass time and workin at the collectives. but anyways he went over my recipe i got from my guys at greencoast hydro and he advise sum other shit to check out. we discussed the grow style setup design etc. eveerything sounds good to him for starting off conservative and gettin the climate down and feedings. was gonna pik up sum blue dream clones and get mothers rollin too but he said its not as rare. i also got to read the specs from teh oaksterdam catalog and see a sample of a fresh 7 day dried sour grape. smelled great! just like grape juice. the nug was bright green. very unique so im stoked.

the sour grape is a threeway cross hybrid of;

purple elephant x chemdog x sour diesel

7-8 week flowering time. medium-tall plant heighth. 

he said they had great success feeding it strong nutes but started with half strentgh. also respoinded well to weaving in scrog trellis.

were gonna put all 6 containers squished together in the middle of the sceen under the lamp and weave/train them to veg thru the screen. prob veg for 3-4 weeks til the screen is almost filled out. he said i can get away with doin the net really low and just train it the whole time. so maybe lik 8-10" above it. also he said to use the pinch method on the main branch to train it. not top my clones or even my mothers. just to avoid as much stress as possible.

so ill pinch the main stalk and let the two side shoots catch up then pinch them and keep that method goin til even canopy and successful weaving coverage is acheived. i think thats about it. been a long as day haha


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds awesome boomer, wish i had a weed consultant lol not here in the big apple... legally that is...

grow is looking great thus far keep it up!

lol and the birthmark, its cute and all but there is something about a women who *by the picture* is virtually unmarked with a big sick fuckin tattoo. I would almost set that shit as my background if i didnt have an odd feeling shes your wife...

anyhow was happy that it was only 11 pages to catch up  you can include me for the proceedings


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> Sounds awesome boomer, wish i had a weed consultant lol not here in the big apple... legally that is...
> 
> grow is looking great thus far keep it up!
> 
> ...



haha well u wouldnt be the first to admit using it as a bakdrop so no worries.
but glad u could hop on. should be easy reading most of it is jsut discussion theories methods etc. maybe itll help u as well in the big apple haha. were all weed consultants on here regardless setup experience etc. sum advice just is better then others lol. but like GT reminded me about wat hodgegrown said; "its just a weed..." so true.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> went down to the happy coral THC collective in westminster where my friend tina works and ive been dealin with the manager there for a while now. hes been consulting me as well with his 4 years of vending experience and hes been growin fora long ass time and workin at the collectives. but anyways he went over my recipe i got from my guys at greencoast hydro and he advise sum other shit to check out. we discussed the grow style setup design etc. eveerything sounds good to him for starting off conservative and gettin the climate down and feedings. was gonna pik up sum blue dream clones and get mothers rollin too but he said its not as rare. i also got to read the specs from teh oaksterdam catalog and see a sample of a fresh 7 day dried sour grape. smelled great! just like grape juice. the nug was bright green. very unique so im stoked.
> 
> the sour grape is a threeway cross hybrid of;
> 
> ...


Boomer... I would have to agree with most of this. I would not top this girl. She's not so much a stretcher, so I wouldn't want to slow things down. I would also agree with 8" screen height again becuse the lack of stretch... the heigher the screen the more time to get the plants to it.

I would agree with the flowering time. My girl is going to have all her main buds ready on exactly 8 full weeks of 12/12. She started showing flowers a week after 12/12. And yes on Med height.

I am super excited to know it's a 3 way cross. I thought it was SD x PE... Sour Diesel is my favorite and Chem dog is pretty much tied for second. How awesome.

About the nutes, my ppms never really got higher than 1100... and that was when the plants drank the mix down. It would always start around 800-900... and the girls wouldn't use that. You can tell becuase the ppm goes up and the water gets drank. I'm not disagreeing with giving them strong nutes... but I don't think my girl ever needed/ wanted them.

Great info. I'm really glad we got eachother to bounce it off of.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Boomer... I would have to agree with most of this. I would not top this girl. She's not so much a stretcher, so I wouldn't want to slow things down. I would also agree with 8" screen height again becuse the lack of stretch... the heigher the screen the more time to get the plants to it.
> 
> I would agree with the flowering time. My girl is going to have all her main buds ready on exactly 8 full weeks of 12/12. She started showing flowers a week after 12/12. And yes on Med height.
> 
> ...



ya im hopin we all can benefit from each others info experiment etc. im still not sure bout the nutes cuz his interpetation of lots of nutes could still b 1000-1200ppm so ill double check with him later. but we will def see how it works out. i just wanna get these bitches in flwoer already haha

still jealous ure ahead of me i want a smoke report and want a list of ur nutes ure using if u ever get around to it PM me or post it on here for everyone if ud like i d appreciate it


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> want a list of ur nutes ure using if u ever get around to it PM me or post it on here for everyone if ud like i d appreciate it


I started from rooted clones.

Here's my arsenal:

RO water - ppm ~10.
Dutch Master = DM

*Veg: *ppm: 400-600

DM - Advance Grow A + B
DM - Max Grow
DM - Silica
DM - Zone
Botanicare - Cal Mag Plus

*Switch to 12/12: *ppm: 80-100

Humboldt County's Own - Bushmaster

*Flowering (week 1-5):* ppm: 800-1100

DM - Advance Flower A + B
DM - Potash +
DM - Max Flower
DM - Silica
DM - Zone
BC - Cal-Mag Plus

*Flowering (week 6 or 3 weeks away from harvest):* ppm: 120-150

HCO - Gravity
DM - Max Flower
DM - Zone

*Flush (week 7-8 or Final 2 weeks):* ppm: 20-80

RO water
DM - Zone

I can get into more detail or explain anything you want partner, and I have no problem posting it all for the world to benefit from.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks bro i appreciate it im just gonna cross ref ur list with my two recipes and see wat mite work out for me best


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks bro i appreciate it im just gonna cross ref ur list with my two recipes and see wat mite work out for me best


I forgot to say... If you do go the Dutch Master route... they have a new line that is supposed to be bomb.

You want Gold Grow and Flower, instead of Advance Grow and Flower, 

And Add 2.7, instead of Max Grow and Flower.

And with the gold line you DONT NEED the Potash+.

No matter what I would check out DM - Zone and DM - Silica, whatever nutrient brand you use.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing your homework Boomer. Got me all motivated to do mine now. Thats great you have people to talk to about it. My dispensary thinks I am a madman after several encounters in there. They don't really like answering questions. Unfortunately in my medical state there has been some debate on our medicine. City and County attorneys are getting pissed in some areas, and have even placed 6 month ban on dispensaries in order give time to produce a strict and more "black and white" law regarding medicine and dispensaries. For several months we could purchase meds at any dispensary in town, and with our county attorney being a fuckhead, the dispensaries have no choice but to sell to "their" patients only. Nice you have the option. Really cool you hit up 50 dispensaries. Good head on those shoulders.


----------



## Drella (Dec 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> went down to the happy coral THC collective in westminster where my friend tina works and ive been dealin with the manager there for a while now. hes been consulting me as well with his 4 years of vending experience and hes been growin fora long ass time and workin at the collectives. but anyways he went over my recipe i got from my guys at greencoast hydro and he advise sum other shit to check out. we discussed the grow style setup design etc. eveerything sounds good to him for starting off conservative and gettin the climate down and feedings. was gonna pik up sum blue dream clones and get mothers rollin too but he said its not as rare. i also got to read the specs from teh oaksterdam catalog and see a sample of a fresh 7 day dried sour grape. smelled great! just like grape juice. the nug was bright green. very unique so im stoked.
> 
> the sour grape is a threeway cross hybrid of;
> 
> ...


glad you went with the pinch scrog method! i'd be nice if you did two diff methods. have you though of two lights scrog and two light reg fimm, possible lst if they get too tall for the room. just a thought. since you're doing perpetual, knowing all of the potential in your clones would be beneficial. the first time around, i fimmed half of my clones, just LST the other half. to each his own. you might just wanna stick to one method this time around, to be conservative. but pretty soon you're gonna have too many clones to handle, so experiments will defn be in order!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Sounds like you are doing your homework Boomer. Got me all motivated to do mine now. Thats great you have people to talk to about it. My dispensary thinks I am a madman after several encounters in there. They don't really like answering questions. Unfortunately in my medical state there has been some debate on our medicine. City and County attorneys are getting pissed in some areas, and have even placed 6 month ban on dispensaries in order give time to produce a strict and more "black and white" law regarding medicine and dispensaries. For several months we could purchase meds at any dispensary in town, and with our county attorney being a fuckhead, the dispensaries have no choice but to sell to "their" patients only. Nice you have the option. Really cool you hit up 50 dispensaries. Good head on those shoulders.




damn bro sorry to hear thats rough. part of the battle tho. i do have to admit its nice being in cali with a lil more freedom to work with but i still do my homework and try to keep up on current events for future changes. we have a legalize weed prop goin on the 2010 ballot supposedly im not sure which one of three that were written up will be put on it but im not sure ill vote for it becuz the gov could just come in and take away the medical community weve been workin for to establish and just make warehouse gov grows by who knows who and it takes out the quality factor and just becomes a stamped and wrapped product like cigerrettes or watever. i just dont trust the gov to create fair and just regulations once the legalize law passes. 
but bak to wat u were sayin bout talkin to the dispensaries; not all my incounters were positive. sum were shady no legal paperwork. diff demographics ages and ethnic groups running the collectives and its just confusing to be honest. i hear so many dif stories across the 3 diff counties. LA IE OC. anyways u know ure shit as well but its always good to push each other and keep us sharpened. i still dont consider myself a top grower. but its a goal to reach for.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

Drella said:


> glad you went with the pinch scrog method! i'd be nice if you did two diff methods. have you though of two lights scrog and two light reg fimm, possible lst if they get too tall for the room. just a thought. since you're doing perpetual, knowing all of the potential in your clones would be beneficial. the first time around, i fimmed half of my clones, just LST the other half. to each his own. you might just wanna stick to one method this time around, to be conservative. but pretty soon you're gonna have too many clones to handle, so experiments will defn be in order!



actually thats wat im lookin to prob do the first round. ill be doin 6 plants underneath each 600w lamp and gonna scrog regardless. but maybe do pinch and weave for one group of 6 then on the other 6 maybe try a FIM and see wat happens. im also considering trying Purple Maxx nute during flower which supposedly can turn certain strains purple so i wanna see wat happens and if its worth it,. sour grape is a beautiful boutque to me its got crazy colors as is so im not sure i wanna artificially mess with it (its supposedly organic tho not chem) but def gonna experiment alot with this new strain and find wat works for me


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 22, 2009)

know some personal friends who have used the purple maxx, they all strongly recommended that i just use the plain old snow storm ultra and be done with it. mix between soil/dwc/ebb&flo none of them really liked it as much as the SSU. ohh and everyone foliar fed with it too

I dont have any personal experience with it myself yet but I bought a bottle of it when I picked up the SSU so hopefully sometime in the near future it will be used. I would like to see 2 perfect rooms using the same res but differ with PM/SSU foliar feeding.


----------



## bterz (Dec 23, 2009)

K.I.S.S.

KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID.

One part nutrients + some basic additives works best in my opinion. The Purple Maxx is great stuff but certainly wont turn your pot purple. If supposedly brings out some good colors in a lot of the pot. If you want purple pot on a non-purple strain, your best bet would be to turn down the temps. Keeping your flower room low 60s throughout the ending weeks of flower can really bring out some nice colors, SPECIALLY>> on purple strains.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> know some personal friends who have used the purple maxx, they all strongly recommended that i just use the plain old snow storm ultra and be done with it. mix between soil/dwc/ebb&flo none of them really liked it as much as the SSU. ohh and everyone foliar fed with it too
> 
> I dont have any personal experience with it myself yet but I bought a bottle of it when I picked up the SSU so hopefully sometime in the near future it will be used. I would like to see 2 perfect rooms using the same res but differ with PM/SSU foliar feeding.


 
ya the purplemaxx i was told to use as a foilar. but idk if ill do it or not. maybe ill try it on one plant. and try the shit u talked about on another and leave the rest just see wats happens


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

bterz said:


> K.I.S.S.
> 
> KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID.
> 
> One part nutrients + some basic additives works best in my opinion. The Purple Maxx is great stuff but certainly wont turn your pot purple. If supposedly brings out some good colors in a lot of the pot. If you want purple pot on a non-purple strain, your best bet would be to turn down the temps. Keeping your flower room low 60s throughout the ending weeks of flower can really bring out some nice colors, SPECIALLY>> on purple strains.


haha mr. jorge cervantes over here...

i agree dont worry the recipe ive got it a lil more advanced then prob needs to be but well see. just gotta experiment. im not lookin to change the color really just thought itd be interesesting to try and see wat happens. 
i perefer the all natural look


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 23, 2009)

bterz said:


> K.I.S.S.
> 
> KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID.
> 
> One part nutrients + some basic additives works best in my opinion. The Purple Maxx is great stuff but certainly wont turn your pot purple. If supposedly brings out some good colors in a lot of the pot. If you want purple pot on a non-purple strain, your best bet would be to turn down the temps. Keeping your flower room low 60s throughout the ending weeks of flower can really bring out some nice colors, SPECIALLY>> on purple strains.


Cosign on that.

I use Lucas Formula with floranova bloom, and it works like a champ.

Can't beat one bottle for veg and flower.*

* Have all kinds of free samples like bloombastic, floralicious, etc., that I've been meaning to try, but "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 23, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Cosign on that.
> 
> I use Lucas Formula with floranova bloom, and it works like a champ.
> 
> ...


And thats really all its about, once something works for you why complicate it? you have your style dialed in, for the most part it will take a couple grows to get it almost perfect not to mention yield loss. watched many people get aggravated when making a fert switch. most after the first grow went back to what they were using before


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 23, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't imagine trying to keep up with a feeding schedule like the one above (not saying there's anything wrong with that, at all) - fuck, sometimes I've gotta struggle to think what month we're in; trying to keep up with that would drive me batty.

One nute (FNB), one strength (2.0EC), and that's it - from veg to harvest.


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

it's refreshing to see the simpler approach being used. but does everyone molasses during the end of bloom. this is the only thing im thinking of adding, but i don't know if it's only for auto's, or what it does.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

Drella said:


> it's refreshing to see the simpler approach being used. but does everyone molasses during the end of bloom. this is the only thing im thinking of adding, but i don't know if it's only for auto's, or what it does.



unsulphered blackstrap molasses is good and organic used as a sugar additive for aroma and taste even helps with fattening the buds up. i used it with my outdoor during entire flower almost and got good results with it. since ure indoor bro u could do molasses if u wanna deal with the mess, or pay more money for an indoor liquid sugar product. im sure every major line has sum sugar additive. even my recipe has like two (3 if i used the purple maxx)

but def use it IMO


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 23, 2009)

I used molasses all the way threw the grow


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> unsulphered blackstrap molasses is good and organic used as a sugar additive for aroma and taste even helps with fattening the buds up. i used it with my outdoor during entire flower almost and got good results with it. since ure indoor bro u could do molasses if u wanna deal with the mess, or pay more money for an indoor liquid sugar product. im sure every major line has sum sugar additive. even my recipe has like two (3 if i used the purple maxx)
> 
> but def use it IMO


good to know! defn gonna look more into it, the liquid mix, F$%^^ the messy shit!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

haha ya i got over makin my own teas. but GTOs grow was great and like he said he used it the whole way thru so cant b bad


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

right on, hope everythings going ok with your new pad man, happy holidays. may your next year be an indoor green heaven!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just checkin in brother. How goes it? I hope you had a wondeful Christmas my friend.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 26, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just checkin in brother. How goes it? I hope you had a wondeful Christmas my friend.



thanks bro and to u as well.

merry xmas and happy holidays to everyone, been a long busy week shopping and makin visits to family. got to go shooting today at the ranger with the whole fam and my bro. the gf did pretty good id have to admit. but a good weekend so far.

as for the ladies im gonna get home tomorrow or monday and get anew pic up for u guys and a real update.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey,
Glad you had some happy holidays! What were you shooting? Elves? I am sick of making teas and what not. Purple Maxx has been all right, but I hate that you can't aerate it, because some of my other nutrients like GH floralicious need to be heavily aerated.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2009)

Yo boomer... a good friend on youtube sent me a link that is infinitely interesting:

budtrader.com

It's basically a weed marketplace. Ads to sell, to buy, clones. Pretty cool.

But this is my favorite part. I guess there is a Medical MJ FARMERS MARKET in riverside. I would love to be able to sell to the patient. I could sell $300/ oz and $40/ eighths... make more than a dispansary would pay, and the patients would get a hell of a deal too. I'm gonna check it out next week... I'll tell you what's up.

*LINK: *Farmers Market


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yo boomer... a good friend on youtube sent me a link that is infinitely interesting:
> 
> budtrader.com
> 
> ...


They have one of these up her in Nor-Cal in Clear Lake too, but it is only for clones.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey,
> Glad you had some happy holidays! What were you shooting? Elves? I am sick of making teas and what not. Purple Maxx has been all right, but I hate that you can't aerate it, because some of my other nutrients like GH floralicious need to be heavily aerated.


Yeah no shit huh.Making teas is a pain..........


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey,
> Glad you had some happy holidays! What were you shooting? Elves? I am sick of making teas and what not. Purple Maxx has been all right, but I hate that you can't aerate it, because some of my other nutrients like GH floralicious need to be heavily aerated.



my pops is actually a professional shotgun skeet shooter (flying clay disc targets shot outta towers) but ive grown up shooting as a side hobby with him and my bro. but my bro gets to shoot everything and do all kinds of cool shit in the army. assault weapons RPGs mortars .50 caliber machine guns heli mounted. HALO sky dives (High altitude low open drop) im jealous. he actually kept up with me shootin and he doesnt go as often as i do. kinda bummed he just told the whole family hes got orders to Afghanistan tho. its the new hotspot and hes special ops and gets short notice to roll. i tried to make a joke and told him to pick me up sum bombs seeds and afghani strains haha. but i still would rather have him and the rest here at home.
but ya we went shootin out at Whittier Narrows Triple Bs sport club.

about the purple maxx im still curious to check it out. scope jigfreshs thread if u already havent hes got sum sour grapes fresh harvested and the color on the nugs is a trip, im stoked


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yo boomer... a good friend on youtube sent me a link that is infinitely interesting:
> 
> budtrader.com
> 
> ...




haha ya bro the internet makes this shit its a trip. im kinda all over.

budtrader.com
weedtracker.com
weedmaps.com
thcfarmer.com
rollitup.org
canorml.org
and a few other basic ones.

im still kinda sketched with budtrader cuz idk wat the piggies are up to. but i was comunicating with an investr from nor cal who wanted to invest $50k into a dispensary service but he took off to NY. but for sure im stoked about that farmers market regardless if its true and can work out. do they charge for a vendor fee or permits etc? ill have to check into this ish for sure.

id think with ur casey jones and sour grape u should get as good as kush


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 27, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Yeah no shit huh.Making teas is a pain..........


i agree mang. greenthumb helped me out alot gettin into the organic grow and shit but trial and error IMO i didnt have too much fun makin the organic teas lol. i know all the other organic growers do teas and sum use premade mixes but if i did again id do a huge barrel rez of nutes and keep it running instead of a small 5gallon bucket.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Boomer. I love guns like I love my mother. Always have always will. Always can find a piece within a matter of steps in my casa. I love shooting skeet as well. But by no means am I confident in it. I got a lot of buddies over in Afganistan. Glad there are people who serve our country and help protect our rights. I am from a super conservative and gun toting state, so we have a lot that go to the military. Saw Jigs, beautiful shade of purple, trippy is def the word to describe it. My Purple Widow is going to be your "run of the mill" purple, but thats good enough for me. Would love to have access to the genetics you guys do. Im heading west in March, and hoping to bring something back at the least.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 27, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> i agree mang. greenthumb helped me out alot gettin into the organic grow and shit but trial and error IMO i didnt have too much fun makin the organic teas lol. i know all the other organic growers do teas and sum use premade mixes but if i did again id do a huge barrel rez of nutes and keep it running instead of a small 5gallon bucket.


Take a look at this Boom. a great addition to any soil/ soilless mix grow room
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/283563-wonders-diy-55-gallon-drum.html

1988 posts? I was born in those days


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey Boomer. I love guns like I love my mother. Always have always will. Always can find a piece within a matter of steps in my casa. I love shooting skeet as well. But by no means am I confident in it. I got a lot of buddies over in Afganistan. Glad there are people who serve our country and help protect our rights. I am from a super conservative and gun toting state, so we have a lot that go to the military. Saw Jigs, beautiful shade of purple, trippy is def the word to describe it. My Purple Widow is going to be your "run of the mill" purple, but thats good enough for me. Would love to have access to the genetics you guys do. Im heading west in March, and hoping to bring something back at the least.




ya i hear ya. but def support the troops. ure purple widow cross will still be interesting to follow anyways just cuz ure doin the cross.
maybe sumday when u get out this way ull have ure own crazy crosses to share with us! haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 28, 2009)

k so been a long busy xmas shopping week and running around town visiting families and doin all the biznaz. but came home this morning to check on the ladies hadnt watered in a day or so theyre doin great. im sure they could use the extra oxygen.

i did a pinch the friday before xmas and the plants have already bounced back. on xmas eve day i fed them sum superthrive to help revive them and seemed to work. if u look in the pic ull see the knuckle where i pinched the main stalk. seemed to help bush out the plant more but idk how long to wait til i do it again or if i should do it at all. and im assuming id have to pinch in a diff spot of the main stalk. im planning on LSTing the ladies anyways just cuz it worked work me last time. 

i alos put my timer on so the lights are no longer 24/0 its 20/4 photoperiod and eventually will drop to 18/6 to slow down growth and hopefully get sum better root development in theory to sum growers that beleive in sleepy plants. but either way we still dont have the new pad and went house shopping sunday.
her parents were lookin at making another investment to pik up a property in OC. its $1.5 millie up on the hill over lookin the city. its sick as fuck. 6 bedroom 4 bath car garage with too many toys inside its a trip to me cuz i grew up very middleclass and im like ughhh ill take wat i can get haha. id be stoked if they picked up the house but it needs work and i dont wanna wait any longer so still waitin for the renter at the previously planned lcoation for him to move the fuck out so i can get in and get growin for realz. either way im just hpin sumthing works out. they put down a cash offer so well see wat happens. ill keepu guys posted.

also check out the pic of the single leaf. is that powdery mldew? or wtf is it. better not b.

thanks guys enjoy


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> also check out the pic of the single leaf. is that powdery mldew? or wtf is it. better not b.


Dude... what the fuck is going on with that. I am pretty sure that looks like the PM I had on my girls. However... I am the one that infected my chicks. You haven't even had a chance. To me it would seem like those clones came with PM in their system... bitches. You been to that co-op before? The one you got the clones at? I'd be real pissed.

In fact... I wouldn't grow that one... just dump her. I was already 2 months in when I found my PM, so trash wasn't an option.

If you go with these chicks you will probably become friendly with sulphur... either a burner or spray. I'd totally just use non infected ones though.

Let's hope we are wrong and it is just a tiny spider who is lost or something.

While we are talking about real shitty things I guess I'll also tell you I think the Sour Grape yeild is going to be massively dissappointing. I've started weighing the dry stuff and the numbers just aren't stacking up where I'd like them. We'll see what it comes out to be, but I don't know if I'll break 4 ounces with my big old plant.

Sorry bro.

At least you might be moving into a $1.5 mil house. My place is 575 sq. ft.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 28, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... what the fuck is going on with that. I am pretty sure that looks like the PM I had on my girls. However... I am the one that infected my chicks. You haven't even had a chance. To me it would seem like those clones came with PM in their system... bitches. You been to that co-op before? The one you got the clones at? I'd be real pissed.
> 
> In fact... I wouldn't grow that one... just dump her. I was already 2 months in when I found my PM, so trash wasn't an option.
> 
> ...


 
lol i wont be able to afford it without a good yielding crop tho... thats disapointing to hear about ur crop yield tho it looked sick color wise but ya the nugs were kinda small especially next to the CJ., i would almost start to say maybe its cuz u did sumthing diff then other SG growers but ur CJ is sick and huge so thats not the issue. ill b very disapointed too if the yield is weak. im gonna go talk with my friend whos the manager at the collective and see wat his grows have been doin yield wise with SG i mite change my strain or add another just cuz. 


but ya it better not be powdery mildew ill flip cuz thats bullshit if it came like that. but its been bout two weeks in veg so idk why it just showed up on that plant only. i didnt mess with mit mayeb ill remove it with my fingers and see if any comes bak. ill do a better inspection. but its blows cuz thats the best lookin clone so far


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 28, 2009)

so im not sure if it powdery mildew still i inspected all 4 plants and they looked fine. its just that one leaf and plant. it wiped right off with my fingers i washed them before i touched the other plants but still sketched gonna monitor them closely. im txtin my buddy whos the manager at the collective ive been dealin with and ill see wat he thinks. my mom said it sounds like PM but its weird its inside she thinks it couldve came from the clinic as well so we will see if it comes bak. wat are the other symptoms u know jig? or anyone else feel free to give positvie iimput. thanks guys


oh and jig idk about ur yield with the SG my buddy said his CJ was def a huge yielder and more then his SG but he said his SG yielded big as well so just sum friendly advice maybe try it again or run thru possible scenarios that miteve contributed to less signicant yield then the CJ?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2009)

No other symptoms I know of other than the white stuff on the leaves. It can do more if you let it advance, but that's the only sign I know.

About the yeild, I would definitely blame myself for most of it. Obviously the CJ looks fat, but I may just grow to suit her more. I don't know if you remember, but there are a plentitude of things that went wrong on my grow... so who knows what (if not all) contributed to the small yeild. I still really like the smoke... so it's all good.


----------



## DTR (Dec 28, 2009)

it can show as white spots on the stems too pm is some bs few weeks ago when i had gotten another pre98 bubba from greenangel in malibu to veg for a mother while i flowered my other 5 girls i found the pm on one of the bubba's in flower so i removed the infected leaves and sprayed them with sulfer

a day or 2 later i found the pm on my new clone that was supposed to be a mother and i thought it takes a few weeks of being infected to show signs i really like the green angel to and i know i created the conditions for it but if it does take time to show signs then i got clones with it lol and my prior attempt was 3 years ago and i battled mites the whole time and the mites definatly came from a club in santa monica cause i went back there and saw mites on thier shit 

im gonna save for a sulfer burner for next grow and idk what im gonna do about getting clones since cleanist place iv found might come with pm 

i really hope for you its just some weird white shit and stays away


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 28, 2009)

ya i hope it stays away as well. my buddy said mite as well flwoer them out and start over cuz theyre my mothers but im still not convinced its PM. im gonna look in a couple of my books on the disease section and see examples to compare. if it comes bak ill toss em and get new mother clones


----------



## Drella (Dec 28, 2009)

check out my grow around pg 10-13. i had a PM scare, hope it helps. we all owe a deep debt of gratitude to your bro. i wish i had a tight ass bro like that, mine are all in state prison. good luck on the house, im like you, ill take what i can get. weird, i was poor growing up, now im the only ones of all my friends who own a house, you can do it bro!
i will suggest dipping your clones in ummunox plus, (you can get it at lowes), it prevents PM and mites. you dip your clones in it when you transplant from cubes, i've never had any real pm or mites issues, hope that helps.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Boom, 
Nice you got jig here to help with the SG. Strain looks great. If it is PM whats the cure. Sulfer Burner? 



Drella said:


> check out my grow around pg 10-13. i had a PM scare, hope it helps. we all owe a deep debt of gratitude to your bro. i wish i had a tight ass bro like that, mine are all in state prison. good luck on the house, im like you, ill take what i can get. weird, i was poor growing up, now im the only ones of all my friends who own a house, you can do it bro!
> i will suggest dipping your clones in ummunox plus, (you can get it at lowes), it prevents PM and mites. you dip your clones in it when you transplant from cubes, i've never had any real pm or mites issues, hope that helps.


First off, sorry about your brothers. I got a lot of buddies incarcerated in feds and state. I stay in touch via letter often, and to some, I am the only one who follows through and continues to write year after year. 

Im gonna look into the ummunox plus. sounds like good things to have around and use!


----------



## Drella (Dec 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey Boom,
> Nice you got jig here to help with the SG. Strain looks great. If it is PM whats the cure. Sulfer Burner?
> 
> 
> ...


thanks wonder, means a lot coming from you. yeah my brothers chose asian gangs, and i chose skating and good times. they are still my brothers though, good that you send ur homies letters, it means a lot. 

as for the immunox plus, i got the advice from the 30yrs experience hippy hydro shop owner guy. he always said not to trust the dispensiaries, he said guaranteed pm and sm! not trying to talk smack on dispensiaries guys, just trying to help. he said by dipping the clones in this solution, (which it gives you instructions on the bottle), you will treat them. this will prevent pests on their end, so if something does happen it might be from your end. like i said i haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like it is worth a try. Glad you understand your bro's made decisions and are living with it. My dad spent a few years in the fed when he was a young man, and then I got caught up in the same deal. If it weren't for my dad/ mom supporting me through it, I would have gone right back to it upon release. Support your loved ones, and give them something. anything. a letter. ........


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn Boomer, I a soory to hear about your bro man. Atleast he has a good brother like you to keep him intouch with the outside world, I must say I am so loaded right now I am havinght the hardest time typing. ;)


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol first lets clarify, my brother is the one in the army. the thread got a lil confusing with drellas and wonders bros/dads i think haha. im faded and tryin to follow it haha. but ya lifes rough and we all get caught up in shit and sumtimes the law works against us and our taxes we pay is used against us. ironic rite?

anyways thats great u guys write letters to them and give them hope. i can only imagine how hard it is to do time.


but bak to the powdery mildew issue;

no new signs on the ladies yet sinc ei wiped it off. im in the middle of doin LST to train them better and its too late to dip them in that solution but thanks in advance for that tip cuz i will def use that shit for all my clones from now on. even my own cuttings. 


tryin to get ready to party for new years eve so ill prob be off the comp for a day or two but ill be around!

good lookin avatar raiderfan! bahaha i see u finally got her to take the pix lol glad i could b sum influenece. ill have to catch up on ur htread


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have it under control there. I am definitely gonna give that stuff a try in the future. 

Dip in Immunox(??) before or after cloning gel?

Sounds like things are coming along regardless. Looking forward.......


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, well there is a story behind the pic. She isn't happy that I posted it, now she wants me to retake some better ones, lol I am thinking of a harvest shoot.


----------



## thewinghunter (Dec 30, 2009)

love it. outdoor grow is super duper, yer girl is bomb too


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> lol first lets clarify, my brother is the one in the army. the thread got a lil confusing with drellas and wonders bros/dads i think haha. im faded and tryin to follow it haha. but ya lifes rough and we all get caught up in shit and sumtimes the law works against us and our taxes we pay is used against us. ironic rite?
> 
> anyways thats great u guys write letters to them and give them hope. i can only imagine how hard it is to do time.
> 
> ...


haha, sorry for the hijacked thread. funny how we all have brothers, and we're all green brothers! you're right though, even on you're own cuttings, it's like a fresh start.


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Sounds like you have it under control there. I am definitely gonna give that stuff a try in the future.
> 
> Dip in Immunox(??) before or after cloning gel?
> 
> Sounds like things are coming along regardless. Looking forward.......


yeah, boomer, glad to hear you got it under control.

you dip the clones before you transplant them. after they're rooted. clean the humid dome between cuttings to keep it all sterile.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 31, 2009)

Drella said:


> yeah, boomer, glad to hear you got it under control.
> 
> you dip the clones before you transplant them. after they're rooted. clean the humid dome between cuttings to keep it all sterile.


 
Hey Boomer

Try Serenade (OCFS) for the PM. Its organic but it kills the mold and fungus'. Immunox is also good for PM and works as a contact and systemic attack so flush well. Neem with pyrethrin will kill mites. Use it every 3-5 days. You can make it or buy it made. Use a little dish soap with it.

Have a Happy New Year


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Stay safe out there Boomer, and everyone nontheless. Lot of crazy people out there, so try and stay above them.
Raiderfan-Pic was good, Inspiring. Interested to see what comes next. Harvest Shoot. Thumbs Up.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah Raiderfan thumbs up!!  

Hey Boomer, maybe a showdown  shoot out later  huh. 

Peace out 2009


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Sounds like you have it under control there. I am definitely gonna give that stuff a try in the future.
> 
> Dip in Immunox(??) before or after cloning gel?
> 
> Sounds like things are coming along regardless. Looking forward.......



the rooting gel is for the fresh cuttings stem to promote root development. i belive the immunox (spl?) is for the rest of the vegative part of the clone u dip it upside down in the solution to cover the clone and prevent disease. 
if im wrong sumone plz correct me


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yeah, well there is a story behind the pic. She isn't happy that I posted it, now she wants me to retake some better ones, lol I am thinking of a harvest shoot.


haha ya i was like wtf i went to search thru ur thread and never found a single pic so im like hmmm guess he got in trouble. bahaha.

but the colors on ur avatar now r sick. cant wait for ur harvest. 

im sure she'll b ok with another shoot females are always so picky lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

Drella said:


> yeah, boomer, glad to hear you got it under control.
> 
> you dip the clones before you transplant them. after they're rooted. clean the humid dome between cuttings to keep it all sterile.



thanks for the clarification bro.

and dont worry u didnt jack the thread. we got a lil lost tho haah


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Yeah Raiderfan thumbs up!!
> 
> Hey Boomer, maybe a showdown  shoot out later  huh.
> 
> Peace out 2009




haha im down bring it!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hey Boomer
> 
> Try Serenade (OCFS) for the PM. Its organic but it kills the mold and fungus'. Immunox is also good for PM and works as a contact and systemic attack so flush well. Neem with pyrethrin will kill mites. Use it every 3-5 days. You can make it or buy it made. Use a little dish soap with it.
> 
> Have a Happy New Year



thanks GT i mite have to cruise down and pik sum up then.

issue is ive been nusy but this is a #1 priority too for me.

should i just go pik sum up regardless if it PM or not?

i have NEEm oil now should i spray it also?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 31, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya i was like wtf i went to search thru ur thread and never found a single pic so im like hmmm guess he got in trouble. bahaha.
> 
> but the colors on ur avatar now r sick. cant wait for ur harvest.
> 
> im sure she'll b ok with another shoot females are always so picky lol


No Bro, she is fine with that pic..although have some that are much better. She can find something wrong with each one. If you haven't noticed, I get bored with the same avatar, so I change it every coupled days and I really like this avatar pic. I am pushing for some harvest shots this weekend, so you'll know if she went for it by monday.  Happy New Year my friend!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> No Bro, she is fine with that pic..although have some that are much better. She can find something wrong with each one. If you haven't noticed, I get bored with the same avatar, so I change it every coupled days and I really like this avatar pic. I am pushing for some harvest shots this weekend, so you'll know if she went for it by monday.  Happy New Year my friend!



haha well i never got to see the shoot so i cant say much bout it. lol nayways ill be waiting for the harvest shoot hope all goes well! happy new years to u as well


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

THanks for the Immunox clarification. Keep us posted with what you decide to treat them with. Happy New Years


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Years to all my fellow RUIers. 

Im glad to of made it one more year in this adventure we call life. Turned the page into a new chapter with a whole new positive attitude. ya so fuk all the haters haha.


Still no sign of the PM returning but im keepin a close eye on them. 
Fed them another 600ppm serving of sensi grow A + B and did another LST (low stress training) seems this method works well for me. i tried the pinch but the bigger ladys stalk actually popped open when it recovered so now im concerned for any disease or infection down the line. seems fine butttt>>>? idk let me know wat u guys think.

if u look close in the pix ull see the ladies bent sideways and the tie downs to the side of the containers.

this method pushes the auxins (growth horomones) to be focused on the branch that is the tallest point. so turning the main stem horizontal will train the side shoots and other branches to shoot up and create multple tops and a bush style weed. doin this for my mother plants is a good method to control size and increase cutting locations. 




And for all u that have followed my two previous grows; (Monster Outdoor and Indoor) i finally was able to get all the trimming done on the 6.8 pounds and ready to make sum bubble hash with the bags i bought. im using Genfrancos method with a paint mixer etc. still advising my grow books for tips but any other opinions are welcomed please. im still unsure which methods i want to use. 

as u see in the pic ive got 5 one gallon ziplock bags full of fresh high quality trim. should be sum good hash. idk how much weight to expect tho.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 1, 2010)

and A Happy New Year to you Boomer. I wouldn't worry about the stalk, it will prolly just be a big knot. Kinda like supercropped. 

Man that bubble hash is a chore but the paint mixer makes it a lot better. With that much product on hand you should really look at some cannabutter. That stuff is delish and easier to make.


----------



## Drella (Jan 1, 2010)

hash baby! LST looking great bro! happy new year mang!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> Happy New Years to all my fellow RUIers.
> 
> Im glad to of made it one more year in this adventure we call life. Turned the page into a new chapter with a whole new positive attitude. ya so fuk all the haters haha.
> 
> ...


Happy New year Boomer. I am trying the trim thing too. I want to do an extraction on the trim with butane but I would really like to soak it in Isopropyl Alcohol or ethanol (everclear). I think either of these ways or butter you get more of the psychoactive ingredients out of your product. The bubble hash just gets the exterior trichs from the plant matter. The other methods get what can be solubalized from all the plant matter. Out of all the extractions the butter is probably the cheapest but the most messy. The other three (IPA, butane, and Ethanol) will produce oil which can be mixed with the flowers. Many ways and recipies too.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 5th of everclear that I added 10 grams to. It is killer. I drank a little of the everclear before I started so I would say I had 500ml of everclear to the 10grams. That should have been broken out on New Years. Last time I drank it, I mixed it with Ginger Ale, and it was like sipping on chronic. Next time I won't drink so much other booze and see if I can single out the effects! Its definitely worth having around!


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a dream last night where my plants got destroyed by powder mildew... 

hope yours are taking a turn for the better Boom


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I had a dream last night where my plants got destroyed by powder mildew...
> 
> hope yours are taking a turn for the better Boom


Dude... No shit... I had the same dream last night. In my dream I looked in mygrow room and more than half my plant was just dead from PM. All brown and dried out.

Spooky.

I was so scared to open the door to the grow today... totally wasn't sure if t was a dream or not. Thankfully it was. Plants look great.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 2, 2010)

slabhead said:


> and A Happy New Year to you Boomer. I wouldn't worry about the stalk, it will prolly just be a big knot. Kinda like supercropped.
> 
> Man that bubble hash is a chore but the paint mixer makes it a lot better. With that much product on hand you should really look at some cannabutter. That stuff is delish and easier to make.



jw benefits of the cannabutter if u can fill me in. (remember im vending probably all of it to the collectives) so i wanna make sure its sumthing that is appealing, needed, wanted, and can be donated... etc thanks


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 2, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Happy New year Boomer. I am trying the trim thing too. I want to do an extraction on the trim with butane but I would really like to soak it in Isopropyl Alcohol or ethanol (everclear). I think either of these ways or butter you get more of the psychoactive ingredients out of your product. The bubble hash just gets the exterior trichs from the plant matter. The other methods get what can be solubalized from all the plant matter. Out of all the extractions the butter is probably the cheapest but the most messy. The other three (IPA, butane, and Ethanol) will produce oil which can be mixed with the flowers. Many ways and recipies too.



hmm ya well thing is also i already invested in the 5 gallon 5 bubble hash bags... lol so prob gonna stick with it for now


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 2, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I had a dream last night where my plants got destroyed by powder mildew...
> 
> hope yours are taking a turn for the better Boom



psh mang i had so many anxiety dreams and nightmares while doin my outdoor grow; always trippin balls waking up in a sweat thinkin i got jacked for everything. lol i dont need powdery mildew dreams...

but thanks b!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... No shit... I had the same dream last night. In my dream I looked in mygrow room and more than half my plant was just dead from PM. All brown and dried out.
> 
> Spooky.
> 
> I was so scared to open the door to the grow today... totally wasn't sure if t was a dream or not. Thankfully it was. Plants look great.



bahaha thats funy everyones got weird ass dreams over their cultivation experiences. lol


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> jw benefits of the cannabutter if u can fill me in. (remember im vending probably all of it to the collectives) so i wanna make sure its sumthing that is appealing, needed, wanted, and can be donated... etc thanks


If expense is in question confections are expensive IMHO... if I make brownies that are worth just eating 1 then i use the acetone method with bud and about 2 ounces per tray. 15 pieces @ $25 per is only $375 for 2 ounces. I have never spent 25 on a single confection unless i make them myself and not many people would.

pst.. who sleeps when they are trippin balls? lol


----------



## slightlyjooish (Jan 2, 2010)

i dont think there is anything better than a sexy ass female naked next to 8ft trees. u have lived the dream i wish i could live. thank you for giving me hope.


----------



## Drella (Jan 2, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I have a 5th of everclear that I added 10 grams to. It is killer. I drank a little of the everclear before I started so I would say I had 500ml of everclear to the 10grams. That should have been broken out on New Years. Last time I drank it, I mixed it with Ginger Ale, and it was like sipping on chronic. Next time I won't drink so much other booze and see if I can single out the effects! Its definitely worth having around!


hell yeah, chronic everclear!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 3, 2010)

I hear ya about the confections...... I have to make super duper to get the good effects. The chronic everclear. Well I think its good to have a bottle around.....


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 3, 2010)

so i got home to check on the ladies today and have been followin the growth very closely and now on 3 of 4 plants im seeing white powder developing. sum u can only see on a certain angle and lighting. the camera isnt good enough to give a quality photo but ive read my books talked to u guys and my other grower buddies and im thinkin im gonna have to cut my losses. idk wat to do cuz these four ladies are for my mothers and to take healthy clippins soon and for more months to come. i dont need to be fighting an uphill battle of PM the entire time with all my crops.


so in theory its a fungus. which means the spores dont need living matter to stay dormant on. also means that shit could be chillin in my closet on my clothes etc...? so wat i do now? take out the clones get new ones and wat...? sterilize my entire closet or wat?

im takin the plants to the collective i got them from this week and see wtf is up and get m money bak or new clones if they even have them and im still not sure i wanna go thru them again if they already sold me infected clones.
i keep the room clean and perfect conditions. fan blowing. temps at 75and humidity no more then 50% at anytime. theres no way i brought this on myself... unlesssss it was clothes that brought the shit in cuz theyre still in the closet... any idea suggestions before i make a drastic move? lol


-sumtimes u gotta cut ur losses and start over. i know a few of u on here who have had to do the same.


----------



## Drella (Jan 3, 2010)

fuck man! fuck! dude that makes me so pissed, it's totally not you bro, fuck! makes me wanna sock those dispensiaries in the face! yeah most people don't know about that immunox, wish i wouldve known sooner to tell you bro. i had two afgan clones from a dispensiary before my clones i now have, they looked like crap. i sh%t canned them once i got my new clones. the guy i got the immunox advice from is the guy i got the clones from, 30yrs experience. pm me man, im here to help...


----------



## Drella (Jan 3, 2010)

hope this helps. yeah i would use this nomatter what, seeing what could happen. good luck out there guys! follow directions on back to mix with water in buck. i think i made a 2 gallon solution. the clones were in their cubes, i dipped them, moved it around a couple of seconds, then transplanted into medium. good luck. I GOT IT AT LOWES, I THINK THEY GOT IT AT HOME DEPOT TOO!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn boomer. That is the shittiest thing ever.

I know it sucks but what I would do is burn those bitches... tear down the WHOLE FUCKING CLOSET... sterilize it... and wash all your clothes in hot water.

Then I'd go raise bloody fucking hell at the co-op I got it from.

Then I'd go to my favorite dispensary and get good clones to start over.

http://lamedicalmarijuana.com

Not close I know... but imagine if you would have started there.

I'm really bummed for you. Hopefully you won't have to do all that, but I think it would be best. Especially since you are going to have mothers.... You don't want sick mothers... then you will have PM for the rest of your growing life. Fuck that.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 3, 2010)

ya i talked to my buddy at the westminster location and hes got sour grape growin for his vending needs since hes the manager there and hes gonna have me cruise over and hok me up with clean new clones so thats a relief to a point. good thing i got sum connections rollin. but ya im gonna have to give that collective sum shit and get sumthing for my troubles. im gonna porb rip out the whole closet and setup another t5 lamps anyways and wash all my clothes like u said


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so ive spent the better part of the day ripping all my clothes outta the closet and sorting shit and throwin out old shit etc. i used 10% bleach to clean all the walls and closet doors and vaccuumed. gonna lay down trash bags on the floor to help protect as well. anyways im adding another T5 lamp for veg in the closet and gonna prob get 6 clones this time of sour grape to make sure i have strong mothers and enough. im gettin em from my buddy whos the manager at the collective and vends sour grape currently so hes got legit shit and for cheaper this round. also was talkin to drella and he mite hook it up with a clone or two of his strains to get in the mix as well. so more lights more ladies 

im upset about the setbak but ill get over it.


need sum more advice tho from u guys. im thinkin bout takin these 4 SG ladies bak to the collective i got them from tomorrow and tell them watsup and se wat theyre willing to do but instead of just tossing them in the trash im considering setting up 1 or 2 600w HPS lamps in my shed (i used for drying) and just flower out these std bitches. worst case i waste power and time and sum nutes. ill prob do bare minumum on feeding for flower period and just hope i can battle the powdery mildew and any other bullshit that comes my way cuz im already gonna predict spider mites since that shed is not the cleanest of all locations.
i want to make a makeshift cabinet inside the shed just for sum cleanliness attem[pt and insulation. ill throw a fan or two in there and light up the room with mad lumens and see these bitches grow.

so plz any suggestions let me know how to rig a ghetto shed setup that will help prevent pests and crazy climite flucuations etc. i know most the shit and not expecting it to really work in my favor but to be quite honest i love a challenge. born and raised athlete so gotta experiment and see how things work out. and fuk it i mite not smoke it but i can make sum more bubble hash outta it.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so plz any suggestions let me know how to rig a ghetto shed setup that will help prevent pests and crazy climite flucuations etc. i know most the shit and not expecting it to really work in my favor but to be quite honest i love a challenge. born and raised athlete so gotta experiment and see how things work out. and fuk it i mite not smoke it but i can make sum more bubble hash outta it.


Is the PM your only problem? Use the Serenade or other remedy and adjust your environmental conditions to prevent PM from occurring. If you have mites/thrips kill the fukers with a neem/Pyrethrum/soap mix every 2-3 days. 

If you are going to use that drying shed (correct me if I am wrong) you are doomed to failure when warmer weather hits. If you were going to do it from Nov-feb-march it would be ok but with no insulation you are looking at disaster when it warms up IMO.

At this point, I would try a one light small scale grow to try to dial in your technique. If you are going to use the closet, you will need AC and ventilation. Use a small grow tent or similar setup to contain/control the environment. Keep it small/short and simple for the first few grows.

Hope you see this as informative and not condescending. I will help in any way. PM if ya want or we can meet to discuss design.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

Man brother, that sucks ass. I am sorry to hear about th PM. I can't lend any advice on the pm because I haven't dealt with it. The shed thing might work, my buddy grows in his and works decent for him. If it has pm, can you still make bubble hash out of it?


----------



## slabhead (Jan 4, 2010)

Boomer, have you ever heard about spraying with hydrogen pyroxide? I've read where it helps oxidize it and washes away.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel like the biggest downer... but keeping those plants around is playing with fire to me. It would suck to somehow bring the PM from outside to your healthy girls. Maybe I'm just paranoid?


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I feel like the biggest downer... but keeping those plants around is playing with fire to me. It would suck to somehow bring the PM from outside to your healthy girls. Maybe I'm just paranoid?


I'd try to rid the original 4 of the mildew with Drella's choice of Immunox, and then for mites which is a very real possibility, I'd use Mite-Rid. 

www.mite-rid.com 

Bterz posted the link in my thread and I just need to pick some up now. looks like some good shit with good reviews and is all natural and supposedly wrecks the mites shit up!  

what's the dimensions of your shed tho? one 600 would light the area pretty well imo


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 4, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Is the PM your only problem? Use the Serenade or other remedy and adjust your environmental conditions to prevent PM from occurring. If you have mites/thrips kill the fukers with a neem/Pyrethrum/soap mix every 2-3 days.
> 
> If you are going to use that drying shed (correct me if I am wrong) you are doomed to failure when warmer weather hits. If you were going to do it from Nov-feb-march it would be ok but with no insulation you are looking at disaster when it warms up IMO.
> 
> ...




thanks GT but this isnt my permanent locations its just a starter room to get my mother plants rollin to take my own cuttings once my new permanent location is available. im giving up on fighting the PM its not worth fighting it forever since this clones are my mothers


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for all the imput guys but after consulting u guys, reading more books and special threads, i have to agree with jigfresh. its not worth the fight and time with the PM. the shed is so dirty it just spells disaster. i never like to half ass anyting and my buddy brought up a good point that even tho these four mothers are put in the shed outside to flower, just by tending to the shed flower room then coming bak inside to tend to my new mothers in the closet, i can cross contaminate them with the PM. so fuk it ive got my closet all cleaned up and washed all the clothes and organized shit. ive got new sour grape clones lined up ina day to be traqnsplanted and just get bak on the road again. lesson learned. im picking up sum immunox today and making sure to dip all the clones no matter where i get them or even if theyre my own new cuttings. just to be safe. again i appreciate all the help guys! wish i could rep u all but still gotta spread sum lovin around i guess haha.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks for all the imput guys but after consulting u guys, reading more books and special threads, i have to agree with jigfresh. its not worth the fight and time with the PM. the shed is so dirty it just spells disaster. i never like to half ass anyting and my buddy brought up a good point that even tho these four mothers are put in the shed outside to flower, just by tending to the shed flower room then coming bak inside to tend to my new mothers in the closet, i can cross contaminate them with the PM. so fuk it ive got my closet all cleaned up and washed all the clothes and organized shit. ive got new sour grape clones lined up ina day to be traqnsplanted and just get bak on the road again. lesson learned. im picking up sum immunox today and making sure to dip all the clones no matter where i get them or even if theyre my own new cuttings. just to be safe. again i appreciate all the help guys! wish i could rep u all but still gotta spread sum lovin around i guess haha.


 
You friend has given you some sage advice. I would make sure to even change clothes, shoes, etc. when you come from outside to your flower room so you dont contaminate with bugs or spores. Good luck on the restart.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you are back on track again Boomer. I had 5 seeds I was waiting to crack(until the new permanent location) but I decided to just go ahead crack them all, and I will move them in either clone or mother form to give me a head start. I like the way you are thinking..... Looking forward to seeing the SG clones.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good choice brother. I wouldn't fuck with it either. Sorry to hear it my friend. Atleast you weren't half way through flower though. So when are you moving? I can't wait to see the new set-up. You might have to wait until after outdoor season if you don't get rockin. lol Just busitn' your balls man..I just want to see this shit, knowing you it will be dialed up.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Fuck boomer sorry to hear that!!


----------



## mutefruit (Jan 6, 2010)

Good job on the grows. Off the subject your wife is sooooo hot! (no disrespect intended)


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the support guys and the photoshoot compliments haha. still trying to find time to do another one. 

ive been prepping to make the hash this weekend. came up with a pretty nifty contraption to make my workload on mixing the bubble hash in water easier. 

im about to head out and meet up with my buddy that runs the collective. hes at on eof his grow locations and got me 6 rooted sour grape clones ready to transplant. so me and the lady are makin a trip out there and coming bak to transplant tonite. ill get new pix up tonite. maybe ill take the time to show a step by step transplant for any newbies who mite be watching. or for sum criticism and sugestions against my methods.


----------



## Drella (Jan 6, 2010)

great news bro, moving on! good luck, you'll do fine.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 6, 2010)

I heard you talking of this contraption earlier. I am interested. I was thinking something similar involving my a cheap blender I have in my house. Then I could get the orbital motion too, and in a gallon bucket, no spill overs. I want to make the hashomatic 9000 with a permanant tube for siphoning and other features, Definitely the gumby method as reference. I think it would be cool to do a step by step of the hash making. Especially including exact weights before/ after, exact time periods, pics of each stage, and a solid reflection of what you would do differently next time. 

Damn Im lit. Looking forward to see your six new children......


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

scribed. I've seen your name around and just checked out your past grows, excellent work my friend 

I wish I was as clean and organized as yourself.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I heard you talking of this contraption earlier. I am interested. I was thinking something similar involving my a cheap blender I have in my house. Then I could get the orbital motion too, and in a gallon bucket, no spill overs. I want to make the hashomatic 9000 with a permanant tube for siphoning and other features, Definitely the gumby method as reference. I think it would be cool to do a step by step of the hash making. Especially including exact weights before/ after, exact time periods, pics of each stage, and a solid reflection of what you would do differently next time.
> 
> Damn Im lit. Looking forward to see your six new children......



ya i think itll give me sumthing to do and make me follow each step and document it for everyone and myself. especially for next round.


wickchowd- welcome aboard friend hope u enjoy this grow as well. skim thru my previous grows in my signature if u want. but im hoping to exceed my expectations with this grow once we get everything rollin.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

ive been browsing around on RUI and cant seem to even find any deidcated threads for making hash or even bubble hash. i searched around for threads but nuthin promising so ill prob do a detailed update in this thread but do a seperate thread just for making the bubble hash. i just dont which forum


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 7, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ive been browsing around on RUI and cant seem to even find any deidcated threads for making hash or even bubble hash. i searched around for threads but nuthin promising so ill prob do a detailed update in this thread but do a seperate thread just for making the bubble hash. i just dont which forum


The 'Advanced' forum...


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the youtube video on the gumby method....... I imagine you have seen it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc


----------



## cph (Jan 7, 2010)

I keep this thread marked for reference. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/191962-making-hash-tutorial.html

I hope you don't mind if I pull up a seat and watch.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

cph said:


> I keep this thread marked for reference. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/191962-making-hash-tutorial.html
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I pull up a seat and watch.



thanks bro im gona go read thru it rite now. pretty sure im transplanting the new ladies tomorrow and doin th hash. im gonna try and take lots of pix and notes for a solid update


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I like the youtube video on the gumby method....... I imagine you have seen it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc




thanks bro i checked out the video. its a cool lil homemade setup but i already picked up the 5 5gallon bubble bags with micron screens. id be concerned about the siphoning method cuz it mite waste out precious trichs and small resin glands. i know the concept was to let the bucket sit undisturbed but with the bubble bag methods nuthin is wasted and u get 5 diff quality concentrates outta it instead of moxing it all together in one ball. but i appreciate the link and for those of u following maybe u should scope it if u dont have bubble bags or want to use the butane method.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

yesterday i met up with my buddy to grab the 6 new sour grape clones and we met at the grow house and got to see his setup and sample sum curing sour grape he grew. it smelled just like grape juice and tasted very fruity. def sum of the best smoke ive ever had and it wasnt all the way cured yet. so im stoked to get this show bak on the road.


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> yesterday i met up with my buddy to grab the 6 new sour grape clones and we met at the grow house and got to see his setup and sample sum curing sour grape he grew. it smelled just like grape juice and tasted very fruity. def sum of the best smoke ive ever had and it wasnt all the way cured yet. so im stoked to get this show bak on the road.


feels good once you get everything under wraps and get back at it. post some pics of the new ones when you can


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> feels good once you get everything under wraps and get back at it. post some pics of the new ones when you can



ya i know wat u mean brotha. im just tryin to keep chill about everything cuz u live and learn mistakes happen whether i had anything to do with it or not. i only ever blame myself cuz if u rely on others its ur fault they fail and fuk ur plans up. so i learned and am ready for watever mite be next... i hope haha.


pix coming soon its gonna take a while cuz im doin the transplant tutorial and the hash making tutorial all today and uploading and writing and takin gpix and notes is gonna be amission. got the gf coming over to help out tho


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> psh mang i had so many anxiety dreams and nightmares while doin my outdoor grow; always trippin balls waking up in a sweat thinkin i got jacked for everything. lol i dont need powdery mildew dreams...
> 
> but thanks b!


 subscribed

I know how you feel, try it guerilla style.


bummer about the fungi


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad to hear things are starting to roll again.

I'll be here for the long haul.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> subscribed
> 
> I know how you feel, try it guerilla style.
> 
> ...


 
id love to grow guerilla except its illegal and not really tryin to add any more risk as a medical patient im already legal and stayign perfectly within my perimeters of the law but even those rights may be infringd by ignorant piggies who step foot on my farm. 
i still miss my outdoor grow tho


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Glad to hear things are starting to roll again.
> 
> I'll be here for the long haul.


 
ya me too just tryin to get this first round knocked out and sum more notches on my belt ya know.

workin hard today on transplant and bubble hash makin


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya me too just tryin to get this first round knocked out and sum more notches on my belt ya know.
> 
> workin hard today on transplant and bubble hash makin


I'm cleaning out the attic so I can make space for a veg space. Get some clones going while my big one finishes.

You know what's funny, my little 4 gram soil SG plant smoked better than the giant hydro one did. I sure wish I could have done better with her. At least you know to grow SG more like your buddy says.

Looking forward to see how the hash making works out. I want some bags too, but every extra dollar I get I want to spend on the grow space.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm cleaning out the attic so I can make space for a veg space. Get some clones going while my big one finishes.
> 
> You know what's funny, my little 4 gram soil SG plant smoked better than the giant hydro one did. I sure wish I could have done better with her. At least you know to grow SG more like your buddy says.
> 
> Looking forward to see how the hash making works out. I want some bags too, but every extra dollar I get I want to spend on the grow space.


I hear ya about wanting to spend lots on the grow space. Me, I have spent lots of money on the growspace and have decided I like nice "processing" toys too. I have a corner devoted to processing(could be called a harvest party pack) which includes drying racks, variety of scissors, plastic containers for trim, pyrex pieces, brown paper bags, double boiler, lots of butane, many jars, garden wire, and much more. Bags are something I want to add, but i definitely want to try the gumby method, and make a cool system to do it in. By the way I love breaking out these boxes, as it is always a good time of the year......
Looking forward to hash project boomer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

This documentation is designed as a tutorial for the method i used from researching hash making. Thanks to Genfranco for gettin me started off and in the right direction. Between his thread and a couple videos on youtube and my cultivation books/videos ive combined a few methods to make it work for me. This is my first run through ever and hope that my successes and failures help others.

Theres many diff hash methods out there and i decided to go with a 5 5gallon hash bag setup from canada i ordered on ebay. They do not come with instructions for obvious legal reasons. I, myself am a southern california medicial marijuana patient and concentrates such as hash are legal for me to possess. 
There is also a few diff hash methods regarding what to do once the extract is complete. I am a vendor with my local collectives and they did not have a specific requirement to the form the hash arrives in for donation so i will hand squeeze and roll out the hash once extracted. i will break it down for storage afterwards.

I have gone to great lengths to keep photo record and notes while making the bubble hash and hope the details help u with a successful extract or finding a method that works for you. Also i do welcome constructive criticism, compliments, rep, and other posts about different methods is fine for discussion but i do not want this thread to be trashed or info diverted away from those wanting to learn Bubble Hash making. not butane alcohol hand rub etc. 


While reviewing my research i was realizing i have a lot of fine quality trim left over after trimming close to 7pounds of white widow from my outdoor grow. I have just about 5 full 1 gallon ziplock bags full of premo trim. Thats a shitload of mixing involved so i dreamed up a design that would make a lid to prevent splashing and at the saem time support a mounted drill with the paint mixer attachment. This way i dont have to sit for 15 mins at a time holding and spinning around the trim in the bucket for hours.

Basically u can look closely at the pix below and see the details and hardware used.
"L" brackets to support the drill on each side with a bolt and nut thru the holes on the "L" brackets to tighten and loosen the grip of the drill for removal and support. A hole was drilled thru the wooden lid for the 5 gallon paint mixer attachment (can be found at Lowes or Home depot easy) and u hook the drill up to it and mount it. We also drilled holes and mounted bolts on the perimeter of the bucket for side support to avoid sliding or tipping from the wooden lid. I had sum extra neon orange spray paint laying around so why not ya know? But anyways i will post the pix and label them as we go along the process i used.


Here is the bags of trim and shake to start with. (No stem branches) I put it in the freezer for 24hours to freeze up the trichomes (resin glands that contain the THC) this method allows the trichomes (which are shaped like a mushroom) to break off at the base of the leaf instead of just the head breaking off. This allows more resin obviously.
Doesnt hurt to keep ur fridge stocked as well.
















get ur supplies ready for about two hours of bubble hash makin!















good location to keep ur stash. and protection 








(5) 5 gallon Bubble Hash bags ordered from Canada








I picked up (4) 20lb bags of ice from the store but one bag should be enough for two runs of the same 7oz trim.
You want to use cold water when u pour water in. (use R.O. water {reverse osmosis} if available)








I used a power drill with a paint mixer attachment for a 5 gallon paint bucket.








Heres the close ups of the wooden lid with hardware for drill motor support.































this setup allows the drill to be up higher for mid bucket mix







and this pic shows how i can lower the drill to get lower







Insert the bags IN ORDER. they should be labeled on the sides. Start with the smallest silk screen and end with the "work bag" which will contain the bulk of the trim and no hash resin.







From what i read up on i learned using 7 ounces of trim per 5 gallon bucket is a solid amount. Too much trim wont allow for an even mix and resin wont seperate thru a thick layer of floating trim.
I weighed out ounce by ounce with my scale and before i dump the trim in i fill the bucket with cold water half way up, pour a layer of ice, then dump the 7oz trim on it. I then add more ice and sum water til it reaches about 3-6 inches from the top rim of the bucket. 













Then I mix around the trim with a spoon or ur clean hand to ensure all the trim is nice and wet/moist













I pick up my lid with drill and mixer already attached and set it on top the bucket for a perfect fit.







Then i tighten the side support bolt to lock in the drill motor before i turn it on.







My drill motor has a switch on it that allows it to run without u holding the trigger but the speed is too fast of a spin. u want to agitate the slush sumwat slowly and not wreck ur delicate silk screens.
I used the twist ties from training plants to find a good speed with the drill motor and tie the trigger in place so the rite speed is obtained and held for the 15 minute intervals.
Im sure u could use zip ties or rope etc as well but its wat i had lying around.







Then u let the drill spin away and set a timer or watch the clock. Let the mix agitate for 15 mins. Then smoke a bowl and relax. Come back and turn off the drill (i unplugged it so i wouldnt have to retie the drill trigger over and over) and remove the lid.
Remove the trim stuck to the paint mixer and put it bak in the bucket. Move all the trim to the middle of the bucket to allow resin glands to settle down at the bottom and stay away from the egde of the bags. U can use a spray bottle of clean water to spray the bubbles to pop them and avoid the bubbles carrying trichs to the egde of the bags and getting stuck instead of down below on the screens.













Let the mixture sit for 15 mintues then mix for another 15 mins. then after that mix let it sit again for 15 mins then come back and remove the first bag the "workbag" and let it drain out into the bucket. You will have to apply sum pressure to speed things up. What i learned too was the water is ice cold and will freeze up ur hand pretty good so having sumone to trade off with helps. We also found a method that seems to help slosh the water around and strain thru the screens better The only way i can relaly explain it is someone holds the bag up at the top and the other person holds with one hand the side of the bag like a pinch and shake it bag and forth kind of violently. Im not sure why it works but seems to make the water splash up the inside of the bag and gets thru parts f the screen that are not clogged with as much sediment. Hope this helps. Id suggest experimenting as well.



















Once the water is gone should have relatively dry trim at the bottom of the workbag and hang it up to dry.







Once the workbag is removed ull see a green tint to the water which is great cuz its all resin glands waiting to be scooped up 







Then the fun part begins when u get to sift for gold. well green gold thta is...
Remove the next bag and it will take some time for the water to drip thru and sift the bag back and forth dripping the run off into the bucket and realize this takes time so be patient. 













Once the water is gone thru the bag i used a spray bottle to spray the inside of the bag (keep the bag over the bucket for more runoff) and spray all the fine resin glands that are spread out thru the entire screen, spray it towards the middle for easier collection. I used a paper plate and scooped up the silk screen from the bottom and push it thru the top so the bag is inside out but dont let the walls touch the resin glands. I take it to my work table and the gf goes to work on it. she uses a spoon to scoop the resin chunks and piles up and puts it on a plate for drying. (DONT USE A PAPER PLATE LIKE I DID IN THIS ROUND- It will stick and paper could possible stick to the bottom of ur hash block. Use a wax plate or sumthing else for drying) Id label each plate seperate to keep organized and the diff concetrates seperate. We decided to just use the spoon to smash and roll out into a small square. This also helps remove any excess water that is left in the resin. 
































Some people like to roll hash into balls or make bricks. Sum put it in the oven and wrap it with newspaper or plastic. I mite experiment with these methods next round.

But this round we smash out the hash into a square and put them on the plates then throw them in the freezer for the next couplehours while we have a smoke break, grab sum In N Out and get ready for run thru 2!

Basically you can take the same pile of trim used in round one and refreeze it for later runthrus or do it bak to bak. we decided to knock out this round and do it bak to bak. The same steps are repeated. add water, ice, trim, ice, mix, sit, mix, sit, remove bags and scoop hash. 







Once done with the first run we had four seperate concentrates of hash and theyre neatly labeled. I will pull it out of the freezer and wipe off the excess frost which is most of the remaining water inside the flattened hash. since water expands when it freezes it helps extract the water. I will let it air dry in a dark secure place for the next day or two. I will sample it each day to see if theres a smoke difference or taste etc.

Here is the end result. First try ever, Very simple anyone can do it. 

























then after we finished run thru 2 of the same 7oz trim. we compare and im stoked i did a second run thru. def worth the time and i may do a third in a couple days after we rest. But look at this pic below and see theres not much a difference from the first run thru. theyre the same thickness as well.







then heres a comparison once bth runs are complete. the top row is the second run and the bottom row is the first run thru. great color and texture. shines like crystals in the light. smells bomb and i cant waste for the smoke report.








So we used 7 ounces of premo trim and the result from two runs of bubble hash using the same trim resulted in these weight break downs;

*20 micron = 2.12 grams*

*75 micron = 4.47 grams*

*120 micron = 3.6 grams*

*150 micron = 29.84 grams*

*TOTAL BUBBLE HASH PRODUCED= 40 GRAMS!*

Not too bad for a first try and using trim that couldve just been tossed in the trash. Id def say it was worth all the effort and now i have a system that will work and save me time for all my next runs.


Ive been workin and smoking for almost 8hours today on this event. between thought, planning, and construction, it was well worth thinking ahead to save myself sum tiem and effort with the drill support and setup. Im not sure if ive left any specific details out but if i do ill correct myself and any advice please feel free to add u guys. Positive that is.

Ive been on RUI for a while now and wouldnt be where i am growin today if it wasnt for the help of other experienced growers on here and the things ive learned i try to give bak to the community and help benefit others. I in no means beleive i am a master grower or hash genius. I just am an OCD Scorpio that loves a challenge. 

I hope this helps at least one person on RUI and if u see sumthing u like then give Rep where Rep is do. I appreciate feedback and will rep back for good advice and constructive criticism.




And heres sum fun photos just to enjoy if you havent followed my monster outdoor grow or indoor grows. Theres links in my signature if ud like to pull up a chair or just skim thru. New photoshoots still await of the wife and new buds


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

So its been a long day guys. As u can see the huge post above. the hash making was time consuming and writing out and organizing photos was a pain but worth it. i added the link to the actually thread for discussion in my signature if u want to join any discussion with us in the advanced growing forum.



But this is a small fast tutorial on my transplanting methods for any newbies out there or peeps wanting to mix up their method. i know other methods like aero cloning etc and weve kinda touched on that already this thread so we will leave that discussion out. But if anyone has questions bout the transplanting let me know.


I picked up 6 new sour grape clones from my buddy whos the manager at the collective and i used Sunshine #4 soilless mix for my grow medium.
Im using these clones as my mother plants and will need to make sure theyre healthy and strong so extra care is being taken. I fill pull out 6 3.5 gallon square containers and fill them up with the soilless mix.







Then i get out my clones and get everything organized and within a hands reach.







I packed down the soilless mix a lil tight but not too tight that roots cant grow thru.

I use Superthrive which is a secret formula the company hides but it great for transplanting and helping the plant recover from any other stress it may endure. I put one drop in a cupfull of water and dunk the clone root mass in it for a couple seconds to soak.







Then i did out a little hole big enough for the root mass to fit in







And i push the dirt gently towards the new clone and pack around the root mass.







Learning from my past mistake gettin clones from an unknown dispensary i got fuckd up clones with powdery mildew already on it and was my fault for not taking extra precautiions and using a disinfectant to avoid pest and fungi issues. this time i am taking no chances and using sum Immunox (suggested by Drella [thanks brotha]) and spray the top and bottom of the leafs. I tprotects against everything; spider mites, aphids, powdery mildew, fungi, etc. cost $6 and comes already mixed in spray bottle ready for use.







Then i fill another cupfull of water and a drop of superthrive and poor it all on each clone individually repeating the water to make sure the clones get drenched and ready to grow!

Throw em under ur veg lights and ur good to go!

As u can see for my startup closet clone room; I added another T5 lamp and still got the fan blowing and temps perfect at 75 degrees and 50% humidty. Everythings dialed in and the ladies are ready for a long journey! Hope this helps some peeps.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> So its been a long day guys. As u can see the huge post above. the hash making was time consuming and writing out and organizing photos was a pain but worth it. i added the link to the actually thread for discussion in my signature if u want to join any discussion with us in the advanced growing forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Update Boomer........that must of took awhile 

Not to be rude Boomer but 
Fuck Yer Girlfriend is Fucking HOT...........MY GOD!!!! Yer A lucky Dude!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha thanks GTO. its not rude. I appreciate compliments. shes my lady so im not worried. Shes def a keeper.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job Boomer +rep, now that took some time. I like the custon drill stand. But the only way to go is using a washer machine. I bought one of the mini's and even that is too time consuming. Once you try the washer you'll never mix again.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh almost forgot. SUPER hot girlfriend. You should include her in all you photos, lol.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn Boomer, I was just swinging by and ended up spending the afternoon! Nice tutorials, real sweet. Awesome job of documenting the process, Very Impressive. 
Those new SG clones look good and healthy!
Keep it up!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice boomer!!!!

Thanks for all the info, and pictures always nice to see and read whats going on 

dam crazywhiteboyz getting the job done


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice tutorial. +rep


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> Haha thanks GTO. its not rude. I appreciate compliments. shes my lady so im not worried. Shes def a keeper.


 
P.S. could we have a good shot of the Tat on her back??


----------



## Drella (Jan 9, 2010)

boomer, nice hash tutorial mang! those micro bags are the way to go. i too, like the custom rack for the drill motor, a lot of work man, im sure youre hitting the hash as we speak. good luck on the new clones man, really made my day seeing that you transplanted them! im freaking jocking your square pot man. where did you get them? i too use sunshine mix, and superthirve! i knew great minds think alike. hope the immunox works out for you, im sure you'll do fine!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> boomer, nice hash tutorial mang! those micro bags are the way to go. i too, like the custom rack for the drill motor, a lot of work man, im sure youre hitting the hash as we speak. good luck on the new clones man, really made my day seeing that you transplanted them! im freaking jocking your square pot man. where did you get them? i too use sunshine mix, and superthirve! i knew great minds think alike. hope the immunox works out for you, im sure you'll do fine!


Prevention is worth pounds. Nice clone transplant and very nice hash tutorial. I would have to agree though the washing machine is the way to go for large scale. When are you giving us the smoke report on the grades of hash? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice Boomer! Look at you, you are regular how-to guide. lol Thanks for sharing your hash process!  +rep, even tho I don't think you use the rep system


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 10, 2010)

MyGTO2007 said:


> P.S. could we have a good shot of the Tat on her back??


 
haha she actually doesnt have a tramp stamp but her mom does. ill see wat i can do... jk lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> boomer, nice hash tutorial mang! those micro bags are the way to go. i too, like the custom rack for the drill motor, a lot of work man, im sure youre hitting the hash as we speak. good luck on the new clones man, really made my day seeing that you transplanted them! im freaking jocking your square pot man. where did you get them? i too use sunshine mix, and superthirve! i knew great minds think alike. hope the immunox works out for you, im sure you'll do fine!


 
haha thanks bro ya the drill motor support makes the workload half as hard. still is a lot of heavy lifting holding up the bags full of water and lettin them sift thru. 

ya i love the square pots. we used all square pots for our indoor grow. so i have like 40 pots. i got them at greencoast hydro. they always hook me up with shit im sure u can find em at any hydro store. if not head my way! ill take u in and get 30% off everything


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 10, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Prevention is worth pounds. Nice clone transplant and very nice hash tutorial. I would have to agree though the washing machine is the way to go for large scale. When are you giving us the smoke report on the grades of hash? Inquiring minds want to know.


 

ya i read a lil on the washing machine method but i had already bought the hashbags and wasnt gonna invest on a used washing machine lol. i just mite have to soon tho cuz its a lot of heavy lifting holding the bags up and squeezing the water thru 5 bags. 

smoke report will be soon once they dry up all the way. the first round (run thru 1 and 2) are almost dried. round 2 (run thru one) should be done tomorrow. then today we are finishing round two run thru 2. then doin round 3 run thru 1 and 2. hoping to try and get round 4 and 5 and 6 maybe 7 and 8 done. so basically i could be doin a total of 16 run thrus. which is a joke conisdering it seems to take a 2 hour cycle for it to be done each run thru and the ice cold water freezes ur hands and lifting and holding 5 gallons worth of water in a bucket gets old. and i work out... lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 10, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very nice Boomer! Look at you, you are regular how-to guide. lol Thanks for sharing your hash process!  +rep, even tho I don't think you use the rep system


thanks man ya i wanted to do a full step by step make it idiout proof cuz im very visual and thats wat works for me lol.

and i do too use the rep system. pretty sure ive repped u as well my friend. lol


----------



## slabhead (Jan 10, 2010)

yo Boomer, yeah it's a lot more work than you think huh? When I saw the 2 hours comment I thought "yeah right, I wanna see this". lol Just a thought on your mixing station, if you mix in a separate bucket w/o the bags then pour the slurry into your bags you don't have to worry about nicking a bag or getting one twisted up in the mixer. Very nice tutorial, that took some time but the shot of your gf helping made it much more worthwhile. ha thx for sharing. Aint that last bag a bitch? 
Say are those square pots the Super Pots or rose buckets? Looking forward to seeing those clones exploding, later slab


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 10, 2010)

slabhead said:


> yo Boomer, yeah it's a lot more work than you think huh? When I saw the 2 hours comment I thought "yeah right, I wanna see this". lol Just a thought on your mixing station, if you mix in a separate bucket w/o the bags then pour the slurry into your bags you don't have to worry about nicking a bag or getting one twisted up in the mixer. Very nice tutorial, that took some time but the shot of your gf helping made it much more worthwhile. ha thx for sharing. Aint that last bag a bitch?
> Say are those square pots the Super Pots or rose buckets? Looking forward to seeing those clones exploding, later slab


 

haha ya i wasnt expecting that much work honestly. but its well worth it. 
it takes one hour total just of mixing and sitting then was taking about an hour to sift the water thru the bags. but we figured out a rock n shake method to speed the process up so it takes like 20-30 mins now to sift the water thru and scoop the hash out and move to the next screen bag.
ya i figured u guys wouldnt mind a couple shots of the lady. 

the square pots arent anything special. not sure who makes em ill try and take a clsoer look tho later.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 11, 2010)

Those square pots are awesome. Would love to do a sog with those tall skinny 2 gallon black squares. Nice growing....... How many gs of hash total?


----------



## bterz (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Boomer you here to chat or you here to grow?? Lets see some action...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 11, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Those square pots are awesome. Would love to do a sog with those tall skinny 2 gallon black squares. Nice growing....... How many gs of hash total?


 
still workin on the hash today. for all the high quality trim im doin 3 run thrus of it to make sur ei get every drop of resin out. so u figure it was takin me two hour each run thru so its been a while lol. then i got two full gallon bags of half ass old shit im gonna use and see wat it turns out like. im about to sit down and weigh everything thats dried up from yesterday. cant weigh it wet lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 11, 2010)

bterz said:


> Hey Boomer you here to chat or you here to grow?? Lets see some action...


 
dis guuuyyy...

baha im still makin hash brotha this shit is takin forever. im doin a total of *16* run throughs at 2 hours each so u do the math. lol. but we are hear for discussion as well. construction, electrical, design, grow methods, mothers, clones, scrog, c02, humidty, pests, disease, etc...

idk if u say the two tutorials i setup but theyre a couple pages bak and that took more then long enough as is. im sure itll give u sum good readin so grab a bowl and get to it!

ill do a pic update of the new clones this week when i finish with the hash.

Also next to come; hash smoke report and total weight from all the run thrus.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 11, 2010)

just was wondering what size room are you going with ?

went to threw the first 6 pages lots of good pics but no room size, might have missed it though.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 11, 2010)

it should be on the first page if not ill go edit it.

im gonna be working with (2) 10'x10' rooms. one will be all flower with teh 4 600w hps lamps and the other a veg mother clone drying work room


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> it should be on the first page if not ill go edit it.
> 
> im gonna be working with (2) 10'x10' rooms. one will be all flower with teh 4 600w hps lamps and the other a veg mother clone drying work room


 
Very nice man wish i had that kind of room!!!!!!

Congragulations on getting married, but i think you keep saying shes your gf took me a year to stop saying that, they dont mind but if you can catch a facial reaction to it, oh man priceless hahaha

Sounds like you have a nice new home to start the family, positive vibes your way man. Keep up the great work, looking forward to the update.

EDIT: Strain
Was looking up the strain and reading my Oak Fall 20009 cataloge, and really couldnt find any one saying Indica or Sativa i know some people say just Hybrid but was wondering if you came across anything else on it? Still looking it up as it is one of the strains on the menu.

I did just come across one rare seed that is only grown by one person as far as i was told, cant wait to see what it can do!!!!


----------



## slabhead (Jan 11, 2010)

I went ahead and got 50 of these MAGNUM BLACK SQUARE POT - 6 x 6 x 7 INCHES . 28 of them fit into the Botanicare 2'x4' tray. Thanks for the great idea boomer.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 11, 2010)

slabhead said:


> I went ahead and got 50 of these MAGNUM BLACK SQUARE POT - 6 x 6 x 7 INCHES . 28 of them fit into the Botanicare 2'x4' tray. Thanks for the great idea boomer.


 
WHen you going to show pics of the grow/veg op. Hows the mothers coming along. I like the preventive maintenance on pest control. I think I will need to do a better job this year in my OD grow for pests and mold/fungus


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 11, 2010)

Boomskeets....... Nice.......


----------



## Drella (Jan 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha thanks bro ya the drill motor support makes the workload half as hard. still is a lot of heavy lifting holding up the bags full of water and lettin them sift thru.
> 
> ya i love the square pots. we used all square pots for our indoor grow. so i have like 40 pots. i got them at greencoast hydro. they always hook me up with shit im sure u can find em at any hydro store. if not head my way! ill take u in and get 30% off everything


that's what im talking about, sharing the love!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice man wish i had that kind of room!!!!!!
> 
> Congragulations on getting married, but i think you keep saying shes your gf took me a year to stop saying that, they dont mind but if you can catch a facial reaction to it, oh man priceless hahaha
> 
> ...


 
haha thanks man were not married yet but gettin there.
as for the sour grape strain if thats wat ure refering to; its supposed to be mostly indica. its a 3way cross of purple elephant, chemdog, and sour diesel. ive smoked a sample of it and its bomb. def an indica


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

slabhead said:


> I went ahead and got 50 of these MAGNUM BLACK SQUARE POT - 6 x 6 x 7 INCHES . 28 of them fit into the Botanicare 2'x4' tray. Thanks for the great idea boomer.


 
glad i could give sum inspiration slab! 

looks great tho


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> WHen you going to show pics of the grow/veg op. Hows the mothers coming along. I like the preventive maintenance on pest control. I think I will need to do a better job this year in my OD grow for pests and mold/fungus


 
ya ill be doin an update this week when i have a chance. today is my last and final day of hash making. i fuckd up my wrist holding the bags of water forever and i need to smoke and rest up lol. 


but ya the pest/fungi control and prevention is def important and sumthing that shouldnt be overlooked. as u remember we both battled the OD moths and catipillars. mang i hate those guys... haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Boomskeets....... Nice.......


haha u caught that huh? its the nickname of my nickname that one of my buddys who passed away had given me and always called me it. he got it from the rap song with lil john screamin "skeet skeet" all the time haha


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the nickname..... DO NOT GET MARRIED!!!! I am 21 and married for a few years now, and it has been very interesting... Needless to say, I would have done it differently. 
Always leave a way out.....


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 12, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I like the nickname..... DO NOT GET MARRIED!!!! I am 21 and married for a few years now, and it has been very interesting... Needless to say, I would have done it differently.
> Always leave a way out.....


The best grow advice I've read to date.

I'm 30 and have lived with three broads, and MAYBE this one I might think about getting married to.

Maybe.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

bahaha u guys make me laugh. def good entertainment. i would have to agree a very good point. but id like to point out her fam isnt too bad off and wat can i say i wouldnt mind joining... lol


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't even get me started on inlaws...... Me, I think I must not have been thinking clearly when I married a girl after 4 monthes...... anyway. What are your plans with the hash? Whats your favorite method of ingestion? How is everything in the grow room?


----------



## Drella (Jan 12, 2010)

wonder blunder, say it aint so!!!!! you make me laugh bro. im 24, been married for 3 years on feb 11! im the happiest guy around, but defn wouldn't suggest getting married to anyone. been with my chick for seven years, she blazes, and gets hotter ever year. but, like i said, you gotta go through a loota sh%t first to figure it out. Boomer's got a good head on his shoulders, any chick who helps with trimmings, puts up with our grows, and takes photo shoots, can't be half bad in my book!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> bahaha u guys make me laugh. def good entertainment. i would have to agree a very good point. but id like to point out her fam isnt too bad off and wat can i say i wouldnt mind joining... lol


 
All my inlaws live in south America I'll be seeing them in FEB but it's always a good time.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Don't even get me started on inlaws...... Me, I think I must not have been thinking clearly when I married a girl after 4 monthes...... anyway. What are your plans with the hash? Whats your favorite method of ingestion? How is everything in the grow room?



haha alright i wont get u started...

but for the hash idk yet. maybe sprinkle sum on top and maybe use a butane lighter to heat up a glass rod weve got at my buddys pad. shit gets me way faded thats all i know.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

Drella said:


> wonder blunder, say it aint so!!!!! you make me laugh bro. im 24, been married for 3 years on feb 11! im the happiest guy around, but defn wouldn't suggest getting married to anyone. been with my chick for seven years, she blazes, and gets hotter ever year. but, like i said, you gotta go through a loota sh%t first to figure it out. Boomer's got a good head on his shoulders, any chick who helps with trimmings, puts up with our grows, and takes photo shoots, can't be half bad in my book!


haha thanks drella ya i try to think with my brain and not my dick as much but we will see where things take me. i def cant complain and i dont know a single other girl that wouldve done the shit for me that she doesnt.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha thanks drella ya i try to think with my brain and not my dick as much but we will see where things take me. i def cant complain and i dont know a single other girl that wouldve done the shit for me that she doesnt.


Did you mean to finish the post with 'does'?

My favorite way of smoking hash is to pack half a bowl... put a couple little flakes of hash on... then cover it with more herb. Like a little hash sandwhich.

I also like smoking my keif like that too.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Did you mean to finish the post with 'does'?
> 
> My favorite way of smoking hash is to pack half a bowl... put a couple little flakes of hash on... then cover it with more herb. Like a little hash sandwhich.
> 
> I also like smoking my keif like that too.


 
haha yea my bad fukn typos. i blame my keyboard for my mispelled words...

ya i like that hash sanwich very clever haha


"If guns kill people,then i can blame mispelled words on my pencil...."


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 13, 2010)

Drella said:


> wonder blunder, say it aint so!!!!! you make me laugh bro. im 24, been married for 3 years on feb 11! im the happiest guy around, but defn wouldn't suggest getting married to anyone. been with my chick for seven years, she blazes, and gets hotter ever year. but, like i said, you gotta go through a loota sh%t first to figure it out. Boomer's got a good head on his shoulders, any chick who helps with trimmings, puts up with our grows, and takes photo shoots, can't be half bad in my book!


Yeah my girl's like this too, she helps trim every harvest and does all the lower branches that I'd probably get too pissed off at to finish trimming. We've been together for over 2 years. I'm probably gonna marry her........when the law says we're common-law married anyway! lol But seriously Single for life biatch haha


----------



## Coloradored (Jan 13, 2010)

Awsome grow


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't listen to them boomer... marriage to the right girl is the most beautiful thing in the world. You always have someone on your team. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> marriage to the *right* girl is the most beautiful thing in the world.


Your right on that!


----------



## slabhead (Jan 14, 2010)

Jig has it right. I believe you got a keeper there boo. It took me a second time to find my keeper. She even helped me trim this year cause she felt I was in over my head. LOL <it worked> But even then, I don't show her where I grow outdoors. If they don't know, they can't say. Right? But even though I trust her, she never asks. Whatta gal.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 14, 2010)

ya i agree i mean i was raised old fashioned so i guess everyones got their own side to the story. but she def is my teammate and i trust her. its only if things go bad that i could get myself in trouble for letting her know my shit. but im not trippin 


anywaYS i fed the mother clones yesterday with sum sensi grow nutes and hopin they pick up and take off. they seem to be laggin on the recovery from transplant. ill get a pic update soon for u guys


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Don't listen to them boomer... marriage to the right girl is the most beautiful thing in the world. You always have someone on your team. At least in my opinion.


That is some good stuff there + Rep....



I would be dead without my wife..... many times over....

I would be worthless....

I would not be on this forum......

I would not have the amazingly happy life I have now.....

You don't have to be married for her to be your wife  

I would give anything I have for my wife..... just even for the decision I made for her to be my wife, I would give anything......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 15, 2010)

so went to check on the ladies today and water them. looks like theyve got sum sort of deficency. not sure wat tho. sum of the leafs have small "rust spots" it appears and sum of the old fan leafs are turning multicolor like a purple/green camo almost. not sure if its from the feeding i gave them two days ago but thats the only change thats been done. so i flushed today and will wait to see wat happens unless sumones knows wat it is and how to fix it. the new top growth on all the clones are a light green and look fine. so im just gonna monitor things closely so i dont have another failure of mother clones lol.

im gonna run down to greencoast hydro and grab a new EC PH digi reader since i never check my ph for my water (which yes i know is very important) ive jsut been laggin to buy everything at once for my new rooms. so hopefully i can fix this shit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2010)

over watering, with dry pockets in the media.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> im gonna run down to greencoast hydro and grab a new EC PH digi reader since i never check my ph for my water (which yes i know is very important) ive jsut been laggin to buy everything at once for my new rooms. so hopefully i can fix this shit


If you're doing hydro (which I thought you were, but those are clearly in dirt), a pH meter is the most important piece of equipment you'll own.

Get one ASAP.

EDIT: I agree with TLD, those look like classic pics of overwatered plants - let them dry out a bit before hitting them with anymore water *.

* Disclaimer - I haven't touched dirt in over a decade, so someone who's using it currently can verify.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 15, 2010)

i agree with both u guys. well actually my buddy at the hydro store agrees since i showed him the pix. so im gonna bak off for a couple days and make sure i do a more thorough watering so i dont leave pockets like TLD said. the leafs were droopy which made me wonder if i was over watering or underwatering. so at least this issue was my fault and can be resolved easily. one more lesson learned lol.


i did pick up a Hanna EC & PH combo meter. was $220 but got it for $160. not too bad. def was more then i was expecting tho. its a real durable hand meter that dips in real quick. i picked up PH Up & Down as well.

And bob- ya i was gonna do hydro with 4x4 tables but im starting off basic to get this strain and my nutes under control before i spend all kinds of funds on hydro. i really am lookin forward to way less to zero veg time. as for now i am doin soilless medium and startin these clones as mother plants to take my own cuttings of to transplant into a 4 600w hps flower room with c02 and scrog... at least thats still my plan lol


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i agree with both u guys. well actually my buddy at the hydro store agrees since i showed him the pix. so im gonna bak off for a couple days and make sure i do a more thorough watering so i dont leave pockets like TLD said. the leafs were droopy which made me wonder if i was over watering or underwatering. so at least this issue was my fault and can be resolved easily. one more lesson learned lol.
> 
> 
> i did pick up a Hanna EC & PH combo meter. was $220 but got it for $160. not too bad. def was more then i was expecting tho. its a real durable hand meter that dips in real quick.
> ...


Gotcha; by 4x4 tables I assume you're talking about E&F?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Gotcha; by 4x4 tables I assume you're talking about E&F?



ya mite do a drip to waste system. the official names i dont trip on i just combine watever method seems best for me. but that will be a few months down the line


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya mite do a drip to waste system. the official names i dont trip on i just combine watever method seems best for me. but that will be a few months down the line


That's kinda funny - my 4x600 room covering 4 3x3 tables will be coming along in a few months as well (as soon as my next grow is done, and 12/12 will be starting ~February 10th).


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> That's kinda funny - my 4x600 room covering 4 3x3 tables will be coming along in a few months as well (as soon as my next grow is done, and 12/12 will be starting ~February 10th).



well i guess i will be hopin on over to ur grow and follow this since it will be very similar to wat im lookin at. thanks for sharin


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2010)

when you water make sure to water the container evenly, starting slowly on the outside and then moving in somewhat in a spiral motion, slowly. I even take 5-10 second rests to allow for water to saturate and flow downward, and just before its all soaked in I will have started again, pouring it out faster and moving in toward the base of the plants . It is these little treatments that truly determine the outcome of grows. In everything that you do inside, there is little things that can cause big problems .


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> well i guess i will be hopin on over to ur grow and follow this since it will be very similar to wat im lookin at. thanks for sharin


If there's anything that anyone could ever learn from me (and even that's pretty iffy), *it'd be to try to cover your bases as much as possible before buying/starting anything*.

Planning is beyond important - for instance, after my next grow, I'm going to have to tear my tents and everything else down and hide them in my workout room - for the second time in 10 months!! 
The first time was because I didn't make sure that the garage could handle the wattages I needed to run, so I had to have an electrician come out and wire me up for an additional 40 amps.

Now, because the only window in the garage is 12" wide, I'm going to have to have an electrician (and probably an HVAC guy) come out after my next grow is done and install a split-level AC.

I'm also going to have a plumber come out and run a natural gas line to my garage (for my generator, fucking sick of filling up 20# tanks), and also to (hopefully) install a sink in my garage - have a hose, but no sink.

*All that was a long-winded way of saying "Plan Out Your Grow Before You Do A Thing".*


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 16, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> when you water make sure to water the container evenly, starting slowly on the outside and then moving in somewhat in a spiral motion, slowly. I even take 5-10 second rests to allow for water to saturate and flow downward, and just before its all soaked in I will have started again, pouring it out faster and moving in toward the base of the plants . It is these little treatments that truly determine the outcome of grows. In everything that you do inside, there is little things that can cause big problems .


 

Lol, that's the same way I water.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 16, 2010)

Boomer - Yeah the watering technique helps a lot. Water slowly and evenly, until 10% leaks out the bottom, then wait 15 - 30 mins or longer for the substrate to soak up whatever you already gave it so that if you give it more it doesn't just run right out again. Then, 15 - 30 mins later, water again to top off all the pots and this extra amount will really seep in and stay in the substrate providing water and nutrients for a longer amount of time.

But also I think the root of your problem is really the Ph and lack of attention to this crucial element of growing. I aim for 6.6 always growing in soil. Since you're in ProMix I'd prob say go for 6.3 or 6.4. Soilless can go a little lower like rockwool can, just not as far. When your Ph gets off, the plant can't uptake all the nutrients that it needs properly, and some elements get 'locked-out' while others that the plant CAN uptake get taken in in higher proportions than usual. This results in a nutrient imbalance and deprivations of certain elements that could be crucial to the plant. Soilless mediums are also less forgiving than soil as they have less of a 'buffering' effect between your nutrients and the plant. So, in coco I've found that problems affect the plant much faster and more severely.

I would mix up a LOT of plain distilled water Ph'd to around 6.5 and I would flush everything really really good to not only try and get the substrate's Ph back to normal but to also flush out any salt accumulations or leftover coco coir acidity. Pour at least 3 times the amount of the pots/containers in water over/through the substrate until 3 times that amount has drained out from the bottom of the pots.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 16, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> when you water make sure to water the container evenly, starting slowly on the outside and then moving in somewhat in a spiral motion, slowly. I even take 5-10 second rests to allow for water to saturate and flow downward, and just before its all soaked in I will have started again, pouring it out faster and moving in toward the base of the plants . It is these little treatments that truly determine the outcome of grows. In everything that you do inside, there is little things that can cause big problems .


Sounds like I am going to have to start showing a little more love......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 16, 2010)

yea i know the reasons behind PHing ur water and etc. ive just never had any issues starting off clones in my closet setup in regards to PH levels or even PPM. but now that i have the PPM PH meter im ready to go


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 16, 2010)

Boomer, IMHO Bro you should try out some coco. It will dry out faster and doesn't clump even when completely dry. I am actually going to move all my house plants to coco too it is so easy to control. just my 2 cents


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Boomer, IMHO Bro you should try out some coco. It will dry out faster and doesn't clump even when completely dry. I am actually going to move all my house plants to coco too it is so easy to control. just my 2 cents


 


I was thinking to try it myself.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 17, 2010)

I just switched before this run, and coco is killer. Coco feels much cleaner to me, so light and fluffy when you mix with perlite. I will be adding a few extra things next time I transplant before flowering in coco. I also stepped up pot sizes to 5 gallon buckets, which also helped. I have (6) 5 gallon buckets, and (2) 7 gallon smart pots filled with coco, and I water every other day, 10-13 gallons per watering.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate coco coir personally. ProMix is very similar to coco.


----------



## Drella (Jan 17, 2010)

great advice guys, sorry i didn't get here sooner boomer! we are using the same medium. im not talking sh*t but ive never had any leaf problems. lets get this little problem out of the way, to get some healthy mother's! all i can say is digital meters are pieces or crap, in soil-like mediums like the ones we're using, (every one i've ever bought, which were manual clibration, would always be off. next grow im gonna buy an auto calibration, with a probe). i use the simple dyes, and always ph to 6.5. i use tap water, and don't let it sit. i only wter with ph'd water with superthrive until they get more mature, like 4-6" of new growth. good luck, can't a brother get a break in here?


----------



## Drella (Jan 17, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I hate coco coir personally. ProMix is very similar to coco.


i too love the pro mix, i swear by it! i heard that sunshine mix messes with the ozone, tearing down swamps to get the peak moss, what have you heard if anything? that is the reason i was considering coco next grow. why do you dislike the coco? 

sorry to hijack your thread Boomer, just would like to get vetran DC Beard advice on this topic!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 17, 2010)

i never said i didnt like coco and im not against still using it. i just never got around to researching it as much as i wanted, ive heard coco needs to be rinsed thru to stablize PH anyways before u use it but it can be reused for more grows?


----------



## cazador (Jan 18, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I hate coco coir personally. ProMix is very similar to coco.


Do you hate all coco. why? It comes in many grades. have you given it a good try (different types)?

I wanted to go coco but, I found a product that I love so far. It is just like pro-mix but with added coco, silica, worm casting and ? unfortunately it seems hard to find. It is "Down to Earth, Pro Organic Mix" anyone use this? I think it is great for what it's worth.


----------



## Drella (Jan 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i never said i didnt like coco and im not against still using it. i just never got around to researching it as much as i wanted, ive heard coco needs to be rinsed thru to stablize PH anyways before u use it but it can be reused for more grows?



yeah, me too. i dont see nothing wrong with trying at least a pot or two next round, we'll see!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 19, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, me too. i dont see nothing wrong with trying at least a pot or two next round, we'll see!


Hey Boomer, I use coco on some of my plants and you really have to wash it good because it has salt in it. Even if it says its triple washed wash it. Test the runoff for EC to see if its acceptable. There are no issues that I know about with pH.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 19, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i never said i didnt like coco and im not against still using it. i just never got around to researching it as much as i wanted, ive heard coco needs to be rinsed thru to stablize PH anyways before u use it but it can be reused for more grows?


 
You don't need to flush the high quality coco at all. I know some will disagree with this, but I did my research and I just water the pots before transplanting until it startes running out of the bottom of the pot. My plants seem to love the coco. I have even filled a carton with coco out of the bag, wet it, and stuck a fresh clone cut with some clonning gel in the coco just to see how it it rooted and it florished. Do the jist of it is, I think coco is very easy bro and works amazing for me. I use B'Cuzz coco coir with perlite, maybe if you use a low grade coco you may have issues without some major flushing. For me it is way easier than soil. Just my 2 cents and I apologize for the run-on in your journal brother.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know guys, I've had many successful grows in soil over the years and about 3 or 4 crops ago I tried a coco mix one time. It ruined all my plants and I swore I'd never use it again. Now my plants look beautiful again (in FF Happy Frog soil) check the grow journal.

I used Roots Organics medium which is a coco coir mix. I did not know at the time to rinse it, although at the price I paid I would imagine that this stuff would have fallen into the 'premium' category and should have been triple-rinsed anyway...? Once the plants started showing signs of damage I flushed like crazy and still nothing. Anyhow, this is what happened to my crop the one time I used a coco mix:

This:






Did this:


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 19, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I don't know guys, I've had many successful grows in soil over the years and about 3 or 4 crops ago I tried a coco mix one time. It ruined all my plants and I swore I'd never use it again. Now my plants look beautiful again (in FF Happy Frog soil) check the grow journal.
> 
> I used Roots Organics medium which is a coco coir mix. I did not know at the time to rinse it, although at the price I paid I would imagine that this stuff would have fallen into the 'premium' category and should have been triple-rinsed anyway...? Once the plants started showing signs of damage I flushed like crazy and still nothing. Anyhow, this is what happened to my crop the one time I used a coco mix


Im sure some of the coco is ok but I just err on the conservative side. I wash it all cuz you never know when the quality control is lax and then your crop is no good. Just my $0.02


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 19, 2010)

wow DC thats sum crazy lookin shit u got goin on there.
ive read about rinsing the coco regardless if its premo or not and def will check the run off (thanks GT) but thta was bak when i was researchin doin hydro tables and was gonna do coco slabs. even if u pH ur water before u pour it into coco the runoff can be a diff Ph unless flushed well. idk wat the cost ratio diff is in weight either between coco and sunshine or even promix. i do need to do sum more research and appreciate everyones imput cuz i need the ups and downs.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 19, 2010)

So for those of u who have followed from the beginning last year and those jumpin in on my grow journals now; ive been fighting the battle of life between car accidents, losing 3 close friends, debt, job loss, surgeries and more injuries etc (wooo me rite?) anyways things are finally turning around for me.

I had my mediation meeting today with my attorneys and the defense insurance attorneys. we were finally able to settle after 2.5 years of bullshit and got a pretty penny for my time and suffering. least to say im not quite finacially free as im planning for one day, but the funds will def pay off my debt and help allow me to purchase watever setup i want/need and supplies to get a legit grow goin. im still gonna buy conservatively and start soilless and master the strain and climate control then move onto bigger things. but im feeling alot more stress relief to know things are workin out for me better then they have in the past 4 years. considering the econmic crisis were in now as well, this will def help jumpstart me in the rite direction. so hope u guys are ready for sum fun now that ive got myself as an investor backing this operation i can turn the page and start a new positive chapter in my life. glad i can share it with u guys. 



oh btw the clones are lookin a lot better and new growth (i backed off watering for a few days) so should be back on track.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jan 19, 2010)

Hell yea buddy! Glad things are looking up for ya. Keep on rocking in the free world


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

good things happen to green people! ha! that's what im talking about Boomer, get it dialed in, then the skys the limit. congradulations bro, you deserve it!


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that does not look like a DC grow. i think the point is you tried other things, and found what works. props to you DC to have a method dialed in. i used FF and pro mix this round, my plants all look identical so far, 19 days into bloom! lot of good info on this thread!


----------



## cazador (Jan 19, 2010)

Great way to start the year! 
Excellent news! .


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 20, 2010)

glad to hear things are pickin up for ya Boom 

things tend to work themselves out like that. even when things are lookin down, they could be much worse. so I figure as long as I have a roof over my head, couple boxes of hot pockets, my girl and a nice bag of mary, things will be just fine. God never gives us more than we can handle so light some green up and ride the wave that is Life


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow man, I am so happy to hear the good news brother. Stress is a fucked up thing and it sucks when you have to worry about money, because there are much more important things in life as you know. I am so stoked for you man and can only imagine how good you feel about having closer on what sounds like a long challenging ordeal.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 20, 2010)

hell yeah boo, this is gonna get fun. congrats on holdin' out on those bastards! grow on man


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> glad i can share it with u guys.


I for one am honored to be here for you to share it with. It's really great when people share their lives. It helps us feel not so alone. We are able to support you, and we are also able to feel like we aren't the only ones with problems... not to mention you get the reward of knowing people care about you.

We are all rooting for you to have an amazing 2010.... we are especially rooting for your amazing grows in 2010... oh yeah, and possibly some amazing photo shoots.

Like everyone else has said... glad it's all working out for you right now. Your friends watching over you will be very pleased to see you with less stress. They only have you (and the other people they left below) to live through now... and it's no fun livig through someone full of stress.

It's supposed to snow all week up here in the Mtns. Hopefullly I'll get down the hill soon.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words guys. im def stoked to get things rollin. now its just a matter of time. this weather we have goin on in so cal is ridic. at least compared to wat were used to. tornados in HB off the pier... flipped cars and boats. roofs gone. mudslides and flooded streets and fwys. tsunami warnings and all kidns of shit. but 2010 should b my fresh start and hope i make the best of it and with everyones help and advice im sure i will.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 20, 2010)

tornadoes and floods, hell yeah bro. piece of cake.


----------



## moccimane (Jan 20, 2010)

wow dude. Just looked thru your past and current grows. We are almost one in the same. Congrats for charging and succeeding outdoors.( i had to move up to mendocino for a year to grow outdoor monsters) And good call on the SOUR GRAPES. I currently have a room full myself. Hehe. Keep on charging you have a master green thumb already. And dont let anything bring you down. Your plants show your positive vibes flowin. Only good will come


And p.s.- Im in socal too and arent these spuratic blackouts a bitch? haha. Stupid power companys


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

moccimane said:


> wow dude. Just looked thru your past and current grows. We are almost one in the same. Congrats for charging and succeeding outdoors.( i had to move up to mendocino for a year to grow outdoor monsters) And good call on the SOUR GRAPES. I currently have a room full myself. Hehe. Keep on charging you have a master green thumb already. And dont let anything bring you down. Your plants show your positive vibes flowin. Only good will come
> 
> 
> And p.s.- Im in socal too and arent these spuratic blackouts a bitch? haha. Stupid power companys



thganks bro ya i know my two other grow journals are long as shit. even this one is already long and were not even in the actually growpad yet lol. just wait til the room gets built and the fun begins... 
thanks for the encouragement. ya socal has sum crazy shit goin on its almost chaos for peeps. im just like watever everyone else has it worse so im not gonna complain, its fun to me lol.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

never in my life would i ever thought to see a tornado here in OC. let alone at the very same pier i surf off of... so crazy


my friend took this pic and sent it to me. check it out


----------



## DTR (Jan 20, 2010)

kiteboard go


----------



## slabhead (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn man, you guys better hunker down. shit, looks like a healthy waterspout there. Crazy weather for sure. We're having 70's this week, go figure...


----------



## Smokealotapotamus (Jan 20, 2010)

Common be hardcore. Hit those waves it kicks up. Surfs up dude. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

Smokealotapotamus said:


> Common be hardcore. Hit those waves it kicks up. Surfs up dude. lol


It sure sucks the storms always bring onshore winds... would be fucking awesome to have some serious storm swell, with 20 mph off shore winds pumping.

The only problem is finding a 10 foot big gun.

I remember about 12 years ago when the waves were topping the peirs down in SD... insane. It was like a little 4 foot wave that would roll along the peirs boardwalk.

Thanks for the pic Boom. Might want to tell your buddy to get the hell away from the beach though. Jeez.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, crazy weather. We just got hit with a foot of heavy ass snow out here. I've been plowing a shit ton of hrs.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

haha i was 12 when the SD storm went down so naw i dont remembr. but sounds crazy. 

lol and fuk that im not about to die out in the water. sumtimes the surf at HB can get hardcore as it is and its a battle during reg season let alone storms creating 20ft swells. they just crumble anyways, no face to ride. but ya im still laughing. so cal was not built for this rain our streets and fwys are flooded. maybe the cities need to rearrange shit cuz everywhere i go my adreline is pumpin and sketchin on other dumbass drivers. im over being on the road im just got roll sum blunts and sit out on the balcony and watch sum ligthning. snow sounds way more legit to me then wet rain lol.


ya go figure it was 80+ last week. now its 50s and pouring.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 20, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha i was 12 when the SD storm went down so naw i dont remembr. but sounds crazy.
> 
> lol and fuk that im not about to die out in the water. sumtimes the surf at HB can get hardcore as it is and its a battle during reg season let alone storms creating 20ft swells. they just crumble anyways, no face to ride. but ya im still laughing. so cal was not built for this rain our streets and fwys are flooded. maybe the cities need to rearrange shit cuz everywhere i go my adreline is pumpin and sketchin on other dumbass drivers. im over being on the road im just got roll sum blunts and sit out on the balcony and watch sum ligthning. snow sounds way more legit to me then wet rain lol.
> 
> ...


yeah no shit........here in Mt ,last week it was -23 and this week it;s been in the 50's..fucking weather


----------



## Drella (Jan 20, 2010)

tell me about it. i was driving home from work and a lady couldn't see and drove up a curb hard, then ran into a green "slow, children" sign, then into a cinderblock wall, hard! Cali people can't handle this weather mang!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 21, 2010)

you guys need to suck it up.

40 degrees here is warm.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea we're wussies here when it comes to weather but its all relative I guess. Boom glad to hear one episode of stress in your life is over. New beginnings are ahead. We are here to support you in anyway both in life as well as growing green.

So does this mean the house is back on?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 21, 2010)

so i finally busted out my new digi pH and PPM reader and tested my filtered water and our reg tap water. the reg tap water actually had les PPM then the filtered water. lol go figure.

anyways the pH of the water was high; 8.5 or so. the PPM is like 300 as well. 

So i mixed up sum water and pH downed to 6.8 and things should work fine now. PPM is still gonna b at 300 or so until i move out and upgrade to a R.O. system. im not sure if the new pad has filtered water but i think its safer to just invest a few hundy into a reverse osmosis setup and start at 0ppm.
this will allow me to increase my feedings without lockout issues if i understand correctly?
my recipe only calls for 1500-1800ppm total anyways so shouldnt be too big of an issue.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 21, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Yea we're wussies here when it comes to weather but its all relative I guess. Boom glad to hear one episode of stress in your life is over. New beginnings are ahead. We are here to support you in anyway both in life as well as growing green.
> 
> So does this mean the house is back on?



thanks GT. funny i actually sat down last nite and took ur samples and started a joint rolling mission. haha. i am rollin all ur shit up to sample easier. the hijack gave me a good high. very clean.

but ya the house is a def go. were just waitin on the renter to get out. hes now on his last warning before cops come to kik him out so shit should be moving forward fast here soon. so now im gettin my desgins and setup ready and gonna crack down on my medium choice and nute recipe.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 21, 2010)

it seems unreal.lol. like a tv show, everyday i get on here to see whats happened and waiting to what gonna happen next. i have followed All of your journals and the drama fits right in with it. And now a complete turn around everything fallin into place for you seems crazy! also your dedication to post pictures and updates for us people on the internet is insane.lol. you could easily never post again but everyday you do.lol. jus saying subscribed and congrats


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 21, 2010)

BlazinL said:


> it seems unreal.lol. like a tv show, everyday i get on here to see whats happened and waiting to what gonna happen next. i have followed All of your journals and the drama fits right in with it. And now a complete turn around everything fallin into place for you seems crazy! also your dedication to post pictures and updates for us people on the internet is insane.lol. you could easily never post again but everyday you do.lol. jus saying subscribed and congrats



thanks blazin. i see ure a newer user but still follow along. i try and post a lot for peeps to help myself and others. im still in the learning stages as well. practice makes perfect. but ya i do like to include sum of my personal life since its like a book to me. i know everyones got their ups and downs but fuk it this is my thread ill write watever i want haha. sum like to stick to straight facts and no casual discussions. idc ill talk about the weather girls cars and of course our lady mary jane. 

hope u can still follow along cuz now shits gonna get exciting


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 21, 2010)

also your very humbel ( if i spelled that right haha). you got money the girls and yet not greedy or ignorant, you just dont see people with qualities like that anymore. im on the same conquest as you jus not on a grander scale as you. ill start a thread soon and post a link as soon as i figure out how to post pics.lol


----------



## Drella (Jan 22, 2010)

hey boom, i know your totally doing a legit setup, just an opinion from my lowly newb ass: i dont know what kinda meter you got, but when i gotta $100 manual calibration ph meter, it wan;t very accurate. next grow im gonna get an autocalibration ph meter with a probe. using the dyes works great for me in my soil-like grows. i think the dyes work good at least to back up your digital readings once a week maybe? just a thought because my meter would give different readings when i fed it the 4.0 ph calibration water, im sure you got a good meter though.


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 22, 2010)

my tap water pH is 8.5 too


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 22, 2010)

Drella said:


> hey boom, i know your totally doing a legit setup, just an opinion from my lowly newb ass: i dont know what kinda meter you got, but when i gotta $100 manual calibration ph meter, it wan;t very accurate. next grow im gonna get an autocalibration ph meter with a probe. using the dyes works great for me in my soil-like grows. i think the dyes work good at least to back up your digital readings once a week maybe? just a thought because my meter would give different readings when i fed it the 4.0 ph calibration water, im sure you got a good meter though.


well unfortunately i wasnt able to do much research for ph meters but my buddys at the shop i trust their advice. i couldve picked up a more expensive unit but this seems to work fine but it wouldnt hurt to make sure its calibrated correctly by using the dye stick meter. thanks brotha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know u guys have been waitin for an actual update of this grow so here ya go.

I fed them with Sensi Grow A & B today. PHd down to 6.5

PPM was at 1012 total cuz its tap water

I FIMmed my 4 strongest and tallest ladies. the two on the left side are stunted from watever i did to fuk things up so i mite be tossing them. i also broke the bottom stem of one of the weaker ones on accident.snapped rite thru 3/4 of the branch so im not sure it will recover. i used a paper clip and elect tape to try and tie it up for support and recover but its just an experiment. I only want strong healthy mothers to produce cuttings so using Darwins theory i will weed out the weaklings and keep the strong ones. 

I decided to use the FIM topping method since ive used LST and its hard to keep symetrical growth, and i attempted the pinch tech last batch of clones and wasnt impressed with the results. it seemed to work a little bit but i want a bushy ass mother and the pinchin just doesnt quite produce the results im lokin for. its prob a better tech to use with vegging plants thast ure gonna flower. so anyways hope u guys enjoy and thanks for still following. im gonna be workin on design ideas soon and figure a way to upload sum drawings on here for u guys to review.


----------



## sagensour (Jan 22, 2010)

There hurtin. Ive been here. Thanks for the update.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 22, 2010)

Boom - until you get that RO joint you should buy distilled water and give them that. It has a really low PPM to start, and usually has a ph of around 7.3 to start as well. It looks like the tap water you're giving them is giving em a hard time. Just mix your nutes up in distilled water and then Ph the whole thing up to 6.6 or so.

But first right now I would flush the hell out of em with plain properly Ph'd distilled water just to get the tap water leavins out of the substrate, and then go back to your regular feeding schedule using distilled. They look like they could use some nutes, but I'd flush out the medium first. Just use distilled until you get the RO machine hooked up.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> im gonna be workin on design ideas soon and figure a way to upload sum drawings on here for u guys to review.


hey boomer.... i just take pictures of my drawings and upload them like that. Kinda silly but it works.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 23, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Boom - until you get that RO joint you should buy distilled water and give them that. It has a really low PPM to start, and usually has a ph of around 7.3 to start as well. It looks like the tap water you're giving them is giving em a hard time. Just mix your nutes up in distilled water and then Ph the whole thing up to 6.6 or so.
> 
> But first right now I would flush the hell out of em with plain properly Ph'd distilled water just to get the tap water leavins out of the substrate, and then go back to your regular feeding schedule using distilled. They look like they could use some nutes, but I'd flush out the medium first. Just use distilled until you get the RO machine hooked up.


i just fed them yesterday so hopin theyll pick up sum. i actually went to costco and bought a bunch of distilled water so ill test it and prob use that for now.
im sure theyll recover but its gonna take time. one more lesson... lol



jigfresh said:


> hey boomer.... i just take pictures of my drawings and upload them like that. Kinda silly but it works.



haha ya thats wat ive done before and figured would be the easiest to do. ill get workin on it.


----------



## Drella (Jan 23, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> well unfortunately i wasnt able to do much research for ph meters but my buddys at the shop i trust their advice. i couldve picked up a more expensive unit but this seems to work fine but it wouldnt hurt to make sure its calibrated correctly by using the dye stick meter. thanks brotha


yeah they also have a calibration ph water that is like ph4 or 5 or something. i calibrated mine, then tested the calibration water, it gave me inaccurate results. the dyes always test my water the same color. good luck bro, either way.


----------



## Drella (Jan 23, 2010)

hey man, we've all been there. good thing your on this site and cool peps like DC are here to help! good luck, you'll figure it out. you got time right now to dial it in, soon it'll be easy and fun! i never thought i would be in day 23 of my first bloom! it really looks likt i have the potential for 1/2lb on my one 600w hps, lets get you there per600w you got!


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep up the good work, my friend. I'm still lurking! +Rep!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so i finally busted out my new digi pH and PPM reader and tested my filtered water and our reg tap water. the reg tap water actually had les PPM then the filtered water. lol go figure.
> 
> anyways the pH of the water was high; 8.5 or so. the PPM is like 300 as well.
> 
> ...


Man, I never realized how shitty your tap water was by the time you got it. You know I live on one of the biggest lakes/reserviors that feeds southern cal. That is why my lake is half empty right now. So us Nor Cal folks really love shipping our water down to you. lol 
Anyway, did you gett the hanna combo meter? If so it stays calibrated for a long time, but I recal my every couple weeks just to be sure.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 24, 2010)

Drella said:


> hey man, we've all been there. good thing your on this site and cool peps like DC are here to help! good luck, you'll figure it out. you got time right now to dial it in, soon it'll be easy and fun! i never thought i would be in day 23 of my first bloom! it really looks likt i have the potential for 1/2lb on my one 600w hps, lets get you there per600w you got!



good to hear mang ya glad theres cool peeps on RUI to help with shit.
im hopin to pull 1lb/600w  but mite take a grow or two to dial it in with co2 and the rite nutes to achieve that


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Man, I never realized how shitty your tap water was by the time you got it. You know I live on one of the biggest lakes/reserviors that feeds southern cal. That is why my lake is half empty right now. So us Nor Cal folks really love shipping our water down to you. lol
> Anyway, did you gett the hanna combo meter? If so it stays calibrated for a long time, but I recal my every couple weeks just to be sure.



ya thats exactly wat i picked up. my buddy at the shop said just bring it in every month os so and he will recalibrate it for me so its easy on me. hes got unlimited ph test packs to calibrate with so svaes me sum cash and time


----------



## slabhead (Jan 25, 2010)

So what did that distilled water pH out at boomer? Oh and which meter did they recommend to ya? I just got a bunch of distilled water because I think I'm having the same issues. I bet my tap water is bordering on toxic.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 25, 2010)

slabhead said:


> So what did that distilled water pH out at boomer? Oh and which meter did they recommend to ya? I just got a bunch of distilled water because I think I'm having the same issues. I bet my tap water is bordering on toxic.


ya im pretty sure my water is wat helped fuk up the clones.

i killed one basically by breaking the damn stalk so im tossing it. it was a weakling anyways so good ridiance.
then the other weak one still appears stunted and not growin at all so prob gonna toss it as well.

the remaining four look green and healthy and already recovering from the FIM job.
only issue i see with the healthy remaining four is sum of the fan leafs are mutated and curled up all funky. ill load sum pix when i get a chance. not sure if i should trim them off or let them die on their own. 


the distilled water was a pH of 7.5ish and ppm was around 75-100.
so im using that for now til i get my RO system.


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> good to hear mang ya glad theres cool peeps on RUI to help with shit.
> im hopin to pull 1lb/600w  but mite take a grow or two to dial it in with co2 and the rite nutes to achieve that


yeah, idk if you got youre CO2 techinque your gonna use yet. im gonna try it next round. as long as my room is sealed, and i can keep temps down, ill be good!


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

hey mang, im no vetran, but i ph my water to 6.5. i dont know if 7.0 is too hot, or cold. i just wanna see your ladies green and mean, anything i can do to help. by the way, PH ing my water was the most frustating thing for me, once i figured it out, for me, i dont stress at all any more, and either do my ladies. good luck bro, on some thriving mothers!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 26, 2010)

Drella said:


> hey mang, im no vetran, but i ph my water to 6.5. i dont know if 7.0 is too hot, or cold. i just wanna see your ladies green and mean, anything i can do to help. by the way, PH ing my water was the most frustating thing for me, once i figured it out, for me, i dont stress at all any more, and either do my ladies. good luck bro, on some thriving mothers!



im doin good with the pH. its not complicated for me i mean ive known about it all along i just never needed to pH my water when i started my clones last year indoors then moved them outdoors. my plants never had an issue but white widow mite have a higher tolerance for it as well who knows. but i appreciate the support brotha.

about the c02 method im using the tank with my sentinal digi reader and regulator. @ 1500ppm during lights on. my room will be completely sealed


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 26, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya im pretty sure my water is wat helped fuk up the clones.
> 
> i killed one basically by breaking the damn stalk so im tossing it. it was a weakling anyways so good ridiance.
> then the other weak one still appears stunted and not growin at all so prob gonna toss it as well.
> ...


75-100 is low for tap water. I think you'll be fine. You could do RO to be safe but the difference from 10ppm to 100ppm is minimal. I say roll with it. 

Waiting to fill up barrels of RO water sucks. I have a 70 gal res and it takes forever. I really need a reserve barrel though...then you just fill it up till the float rises from being full and it turns off the RO.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 27, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> 75-100 is low for tap water. I think you'll be fine. You could do RO to be safe but the difference from 10ppm to 100ppm is minimal. I say roll with it.
> 
> Waiting to fill up barrels of RO water sucks. I have a 70 gal res and it takes forever. I really need a reserve barrel though...then you just fill it up till the float rises from being full and it turns off the RO.


7.5 pH is a little high so if you are in soil it should be 6.5. You will start to lockout some ions like iron. The tds is fine at 75-100 but account for that in your nute feedings. RO is nice but be careful when you select your unit because alot of units waste tons of water and as mentioned take forever to fill 10-20 gal reservoir. Also make sure the replacement filter mediums aren't too expensive or frequent. The cost of replacing the filters could justify buying a better model. Lastly make sure you know what your tap water TDS is because this will determine the frequencyof filter changes and rate of flow through (water production).


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 27, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> 75-100 is low for tap water. I think you'll be fine. You could do RO to be safe but the difference from 10ppm to 100ppm is minimal. I say roll with it.
> 
> Waiting to fill up barrels of RO water sucks. I have a 70 gal res and it takes forever. I really need a reserve barrel though...then you just fill it up till the float rises from being full and it turns off the RO.



the tap water is high its like 300+ ppm
the distilled water is around 100ppm cuz i switched to using distilled water for now til i get the RO setup. but ya i agree waiting for the rez to fill up isnt gonna be fun


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 27, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> 7.5 pH is a little high so if you are in soil it should be 6.5. You will start to lockout some ions like iron. The tds is fine at 75-100 but account for that in your nute feedings. RO is nice but be careful when you select your unit because alot of units waste tons of water and as mentioned take forever to fill 10-20 gal reservoir. Also make sure the replacement filter mediums aren't too expensive or frequent. The cost of replacing the filters could justify buying a better model. Lastly make sure you know what your tap water TDS is because this will determine the frequencyof filter changes and rate of flow through (water production).



thanks GT thats a good point to consider. i believe theres only two diff models at greencoast hydro so ill have to go over all the filters and replacement shit with them and see wats more cost effective in the long run. 

but i am PHing my water down to 6.5


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 27, 2010)

FWIW, I have a Stealth 100 that I've simply stopped using, as it's just too much of a pain in the ass for me to fill up my reservoir (and I have a "spare" 50 galllon that gets filled up).

If you're handy with a float valve and trust your craftmanship, you'll be fine, but I'm not and don't, so I would have to monitor each time I turned it on.

Flooded my garage once and ruined my 1000W digi ballast, and another time had to sprint out there in my underwear at 2:00am because I remembered I'd left it on.

Lucky enough for me, my tap water is 125-150PPM and 7.5pH, so I just said "fuck it".


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> FWIW, I have a Stealth 100 that I've simply stopped using, as it's just too much of a pain in the ass for me to fill up my reservoir (and I have a "spare" 50 galllon that gets filled up).
> 
> If you're handy with a float valve and trust your craftmanship, you'll be fine, but I'm not and don't, so I would have to monitor each time I turned it on.
> 
> ...


haha thats a crazy story. i sure hope i dont run into many issues. but knowin my luck i will have my own fair share of stories to tell soon enough.
i wont know the tap water contents til we actually move into the house but i guess i could drive by and take a sample from the hose water and just see how it is. so maybe ill do that when i get a chance. were serving the renter a final notice of eviction so should be soon hes out next month.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 27, 2010)

So i have a meeting for consultation this weekend with my buddy who runs the collective in westminster and has been growin for years. hes been helpin me out with my nute recipe and setup. (as well as everyone on here) so i decided to sit down and draw up a design for myself to understand where all everything is goin and see wat im missing. also helps demonstrate my ideas to him and u guys. so hope u have the time to review the pix and see where my head is at with things.

so as i said before im working with 2 10'x10' rooms. standard bedrooms. each with a closet and a window. i will be sealing off the window completely but not make it appear boarded up.

(all these plans are subject to change and i am posting on RUI for discussion and criticism to help me maximize my potential)

we will start with the details and ideas for the veg room;

Floor; pond liner for protection

Walls; white paint for reflection

A/C; 8,000 BTU window mounted unit 
(not sure about this AC unit but i will need to control temps in the veg room)

Exhaust; none
(not sure i need to exhaust the air other then just daily opennin of the door. plz let me know wat u guys think cuz im not sure im correct)

Intake/C02; none
(from wat i understand plants only need c02 supp during flower when lights are on... but im not sure if i should still bring in fresh air from outside or if openning the door is enough daily. plz let me know wat u think as well)

Fans; (1) oscillating fan

Lights; (1) 1000watt MH conversion kit (can use HPS if i wanted) XL hood puts out a 4'x4' footprint. 8" vent duct.
-advise the blueprint drawing for plant layout and the dotted lines represent the light footprint from the 1000w lamp
(2) T5 flouro lamps for veg and clones
(1) green bulb to replace orignal room bulb so i can work in the dark if needed without disturbin light cycle

Cutting Area; Clones will b taken from mothers which are labeled "M" and are underneath the 1000w MH lamp. Clones will b kept in the humid dome and temps monitored by thermometer. Heating pad will speed up root growth.

Drying Area; In closet; strings will be hung horizontal for branch hanging. thermometer in closet to monitor temps and humidity. Fan in closet to keep dry and air flowing. 
I will also prob buy and keep a large safe for storing bud while curing and storage.

Work Bench; this will be my area for trimming and making bubble hash. also any pruning that needs to be done and misc work. will have a TV DVD player and my iHome stereo for entertainment 
Oh and a mini fridge to keep the brew and other refreshments 

Containers; 3 gallon square pots w/ saucers

Medium; sunshine soilless mix #4 or coco (still undecided)

Supplies; other small supplies off the top of my head; nute lineup, scale, 30x microscope, pH & PPM meter, gloves, cutters, twist ties, ph soil meter and lumen reader, Adjustable sunlifts to mount lights with and lower/raise as needed. 

Resevoir; none
- I am not sure if i need to keep a rez in the veg room or if i should try and deal with hand watering and carrying water as needed from the next door flower room which will have two rez barrels. plz discuss the ups and downs.


K that about wraps up the veg room. so u hopefully understand my drawing; the dotted lines where the 1000w lamp is hung represents the light footprint as i said before, then the squares represent the pots and theyre labeled "M" for mothers, and "V" for vegative plant. So i will have 12 plants in veg at all times. Veg will be done til about a month or my desired heighth (which is unknown til i decide scrog heighth)
This perpetual setup will allow me to keep a rotation of plants in veg aand in flower. so i will crop out every month. 


Now onto the
FLOWER ROOM;

Floor; pond liner

Walls; white paint

A/C; 10,000 BTU mobile unit

Exhaust; 1075 cfm max fan w/ 10" duct to pull fresh air from outside and thru the light hoods (which will keep them cooled down sum) and will evacuate the air into and thru the roof. This will be a sealed system so no c02 escapes.

Intake/c02; C02 tank w/ sentinal PPM reader and regulator. will be kept at 1500ppm during lights on.

Fans; (2) 16" oscilating wall mounted fans

Lights; (4) 600 watt HPS lamps. Hortilux bulbs. 8" vented hoods.
(1) green bulb to work in dark

Closet; this ideas mite be changed if theres any downside to doin so...
I plan to keep the c02 tank in the closet but i mite just take the clsoet doors off. if will give me 2ft extra to work with and would be good for storage. the c02 tank would fit perfect and maybe the AC unit as well. Im not sure the resovoirs will fit in the closet but ill see wat works out to save room and compact everythng. i will most likely just keep all my nutes and everythng in the closet and tools.

Resovoirs; not sure if i will buy actual insulated barrels or just trashcans for my rez. but i plan to use 2 rez tanks. one for nutes and the other clean RO water for flush and off feed.
-ill use my waterwand and hose with a 1/6 horsepower waterpump to water my plants. 
- i will keep a lid on them as well so no algae grows or humidity increase
-do i need an airstone pump in my rez even if im using a waterwand to increase oxygen in my water while feeding?

Water; reverse osmosis system to bring my tap water down to 0ppm and have total control over my nutes. (not sure where the RO system needs to b mounted or kept tho)

Containers; 3 gallon square pots

Medium; soilless mix

Support; ScrOG
- i will build a scrog net with PVC piping for outter design and wire the middle with trellis netting and weave the plants during flower thru the netting. this will support the plants and give maximum canopy exposure. 
- the scrog netting will be hung and mounted by the Sunlift adjustable strings i will hang from the ceiling just like lights. this will allow for easier use when done flowering that table.


Hope i didnt miss anything but if i did plz add in suggestions.
The flower room break down is kind of hard to explain since i can only draw well in 2D and theres many layers in the room with shit goin on.
Basically im considering building a drain table and wrap it with pond liner and set the pots inside it. each table will b 4'x7' and house 12 plants. this will be a total of 24 plants. (6 plants under each light) 
By building a table it will allow run off water and in case not all the water hits the pots it wont make that big of a mess. 
Im thinkin about building the table with a drain setup so its on a slight angle and put a hole on the end with a bucket or drain waste pool for runnoff water. this will be easier then dealing with saucers and shit.
Then the next layer on the tables would be the pots themselves with the plants in them. once vegged to 12"-18" (or desired heighth) i will move the veg plants from the veg room into this flower room and under the scrog netting. the lights in the flower room will always be 12/12. once in flower i will be weaving hte plants thru the trellis for support and open up bud sites. the trellis netting i am not sure how tall it should b above the actually pots (not the plant canopy) so i need sum advice with this... i will be able to raise and lower the scrog netting until plants have been weaved into it. the sunlift cables will b mounted to the cielign just like lights and easy to manage if need be. once weaved thru i plan to trim and prune below the netting and canopy where light will not penetrate or reach. this will increase air flow and lower humidy from wat i understand. the minor stress will be worth it considering the downside of leaving below the canopy a mess (IE; pests humidty disease fungi etc) it will make watering easier as well. During veg i will FIM plants to promote multple top colas and during flower they will reach out wide as i train them to the edges. i plan to put all 6 pots snug next to each other and weave them outwards to the edge of the table. this will allow less crowding and widen out my canopy. 

I think thats it for now im rambling again hahga. plus im tired of drawing writing typing and need to smoke and grub. so hope u guys enjoy this gameplan and let me know wat u think. wats good and possible flaws. any fresh ideas and new concepts are welcome of course. i am limited to my minimal experience and wat ive read. so please give me ur imput. rep for good shit


----------



## sunahura (Jan 27, 2010)

fallinghigh said:


> You got me in there like swimwear subscribed..nice Hard Body..nice colas


 You the freakin' man!!!!!!!


----------



## slabhead (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you're gonna be needing a good size exhaust in each room. I'm already needing one with just a few plants. That story on flooding my house is what's keeping me away from ro. That would suck.
Nice plans boomer...


man I could never get tired of lookin at her, lol....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 28, 2010)

slabhead said:


> I think you're gonna be needing a good size exhaust in each room. I'm already needing one with just a few plants. That story on flooding my house is what's keeping me away from ro. That would suck.
> Nice plans boomer...
> 
> 
> man I could never get tired of lookin at her, lol....


One thing I can see is the power requirement isnt there. If you are using 120v outlets then you may need some beefed up breakers for those runs. If you want to be efficient, which I think you should, you will use 240v for the lights on a separate run.

Your table idea for the watering is good because you will have runoff. I think you will need more V plants to run a perpetual grow.

Another thing missing are the dehumidifiers. We live in a desert but its a humid one and with all those plants indoor and you watering them you will have humidity to deal with. While your AC will take some of the RH out of the air you will need more removed.

Is your hood sealed so you can cool it with outdoor air? Where is your filter for your exhaust?

Check out SOGs thread for the ultimate sealed room to see if you forgot anything as Im just going off the top of my head and did it awhile ago.

Remember all these fans and AC make noise so get equipment that is quiet so when you are in the living area you cant hear the noise.


----------



## bterz (Jan 28, 2010)

How things hangin around these parts?? Still talkin or you growin yet??  

Jk Boomer <3 
Hope all is well brotha..


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy moly; got too much stuff to possibly remember in one post, but here goes my best...........

1) You're gonna need to get to the other side of each of your flowering tables, so the corners won't work - truthfully, not sure that two 4' tables work in a 10' room - I have the same 10' requirement, and I'm planning to do 3x3 tables, just to be able to leave room around them to work.

2) Having a water source in or near your grow is VITALLY important - I understand you're in shape and don't mind lugging water around, but trust me, that's gonna get real old, real quick. Real quick. BTW, you say that you're going to have two reservoirs in your flower room - how are you going to get the water to them? And have you ever used an R/O system? Not asking that to be a smartass, but I personally had no idea how they worked before I got one - basically, you need a reservoir (drain would be better, but I doubt you have a sink in your bedroom) just to catch the "waste" water, and another to catch the "clean" water - the kicker is, there's about 4X as much waste water produced as clean water.

BTW, if buying plastic trash cans, don't be a moron like me and get one with wheels on it (they tip over). Also, I'd recommend buying two and doubling them up.

3) Not related to your blueprints design, but while I remember it - you should really invest in some calibration solution and learn to calibrate your own meter. In a month the meter can be off by .5+, and what happens if you come home one night and your plants are dying on you? The store's not open, so your buddy can't do it, and then you don't know what you're dealing with............it's cheap and simple, and it's really a necessity, IMHO.

4) I'm assuming the house has central AC in addition to the window ACs that you're going to be running? Because if not, those ACs won't make a lick of difference - even if it does have central AC, those ACs are way undersized for what you need. You always wanna go bigger so the AC doesn't have to run as much - I'd say more like 12BTU for the veg and 14-18BTU for the flower, but someone can correct me if my sizing is off (haven't run a window AC in a long time, in full disclosure).

5) You don't "need" exhaust and intake for your veg room, but it will slow your plants down - without fresh air, the CO2 will drop to ~200PPM and just chill there, which means that your plants are only growing about 55% as quickly as they could if they had an atmosphere of ~350PPMs. Not killer, but something to think about - if you get a big enough AC for in there, I'd just run a propane generator in both rooms - I have one (although currently using bottles right now), but generators are the shit for efficiency - would last you months on one tank of propane.

6) I know you have people telling you that dirt/soil less is the way to go, but that's really, really, really bad info, IMHO - for the amount of weed you're planning on growing, that amount of dirt medium is just not very practical, and just like the lugging water, you're going to get very, very tired of it. I'd HIGHLY recommend just starting out with a hydro system (which if memory serves you plan on upgrading to anyways), so as not to waste any money or time buying "dirt accessories" - it's a more efficient and faster way to grow, period.

Just trust me, buy some flood tables and some hydroton/rockwool and call it a fucking day - no mess, no fuss, and it's as easy as growing in dirt. Okay, done preaching about that.

7) Not sure how tall your moms are gonna be, but I'd be shocked if you could fit 12 18" clones and 4 bushy mothers under a 1K - you're going to need to rethink that lighting setup. Firstly, assuming the moms will be fairly taller, they're going to shade the shit outta the clones - I'd really recommend having the moms under one light and the clones under another. 4 moms would be fine a 400, and leave the 12 clones to have the 1000 to themselves.

 For your flower room, how are you planning on pulling air from the outside for your 10" fan? You're obviously aware that ducting coming out of a window arouses suspicion, so what's your plan for that? In terms of keeping all four lights cool, I can't comment with any authority on that, other then to say you're not "supposed" to cool more then two lights in succession off of one fan - I'd guess that the third and fourth lights in that sequence won't be getting nearly as cool as the first two, but someone else could either confirm or deny that suspicion. 

9) Again with the CO2 tanks - don't mess with them, get a generator. For a room your size, you'll be going through multiple tanks per week - just like water, gets real old, real fast lugging them to and from the welding supply store.

10) In terms of your question regarding where the R/O setup is kept, it's gotta be at your water source, wherever that may be.

11) I know I said I was done preaching, BUT YOU'RE BUILDING TABLES FOR YOUR FLOWERING PLANTS ANYWAY!!!! Just throw a pump and a reservoir under each table, and put your watering wand and pallets of dirt on craigslist.

That's all I've got for now, good luck.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2010)

I am totally with bob on two things (at least)...

1. Too much stuff to respond to in one post. My head is spinning.

2. You are going to have a real tough time with it having the tables against the wall... reaching across everything. I would leave a foot and a half or two to get around them.

Oh, 3. I vote for some sort of exhaust and intake... it doesn't have to be killer, but you should have some fresh air moving in the room.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 29, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I am totally with bob on two things (at least)...
> 
> 1. Too much stuff to respond to in one post. My head is spinning.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's a lot to think about, but it just so happens that I've been planning out a virtually identical grow, so I've thought long and hard about this.

The only difference is that I'm going with 3x3 flood tables and hydroton as opposed to dirt.

I'm also going to be using a tent (just love them for the ease - have had to break down and put back up two already, and it's pretty easy).

It's the DR240; 8x8, and seems perfect for my needs.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 30, 2010)

bterz said:


> How things hangin around these parts?? Still talkin or you growin yet??
> 
> Jk Boomer <3
> Hope all is well brotha..



haha ya still talkin for the most part but growin the mothers. havent seenmuch goin on in ur thread so watsup with ur yield?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 30, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> One thing I can see is the power requirement isnt there. If you are using 120v outlets then you may need some beefed up breakers for those runs. If you want to be efficient, which I think you should, you will use 240v for the lights on a separate run.
> 
> Your table idea for the watering is good because you will have runoff. I think you will need more V plants to run a perpetual grow.
> 
> ...




ure absolutely right about the power. i had forgot to mention the power setup. my pops owns an airconditioning company and is a license electrician and we already built an outlet box to support all four 600w lamps. theyre running off 220v system to save power in the long run and yes we are addin a subpanel as well. thanks for reminding me. and also thank you for reminding me about the dehumidifier. i totally spced that. i will have to check out SOGs journal as a quick check up list.
and the max fan is def the quiestest exhaust fan, were makin rubber groment mountings for the fan so it makes it more quiet.


sorry for the lag on responds guys i got a 6week old pitbull puppy and hes a handful lol. got 3 hours of sleep my first nite. so give me a chance to respond to everyones posts. since bobs post is gonna take me an hour just to read faded lol. jk bro


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 31, 2010)

RO is deffinitely the way to go if in any doubt on water quality. Just run a garden hose to the unit, wherever it is, and have an out line that runs right down a bathroom drain. The 'good water' line feeds into your rez (as far as need be, just put more pressure on the bad water line at the outlet via a on/off valve if you need the good water to travel farther) ... and will preferably be on a float like this one ....

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-RO-DI-FLOAT-VALVE-LEVEL-LOCK-TOP-OFF-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ290395102537QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439ce59d49

when ur rez is full the float valve raises up and the ro unit stops allowing water to pass. you get about 20% of the water in the 'good' and 4/5 th's goes down the drain. Having perfectly healthy water on demand for your plants - PRICELESS.
.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Boomer242, just been flicking through your journal, got a bit sidetracked with page 62 of your other journal. Nice grows indeed. Love those Monster outdoor WW. Fantastic!! I can't add much on your plans, Bob seems to have covered a great deal. Subscribed. 

Peace, DST


----------



## slomoking13 (Jan 31, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> RO is deffinitely the way to go if in any doubt on water quality. Just run a garden hose to the unit, wherever it is, and have an out line that runs right down a bathroom drain. The 'good water' line feeds into your rez (as far as need be, just put more pressure on the bad water line at the outlet via a on/off valve if you need the good water to travel farther) ... and will preferably be on a float like this one ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-RO-DI-FLOAT-VALVE-LEVEL-LOCK-TOP-OFF-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ290395102537QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439ce59d49
> 
> ...


I'm with da gambler on r/o water. I live in the midwest where nitrate levels in the water are borderline illegal because of the intense agriculture. ppm of tap water is over 300 with a ph between 8.0-9.0. i bought this puratek 100gpd system, an aquarium 80psi rated float valve for 1/4 ro hose, a hose adapter, and a big trash can with a lid for a grand total of 165 bucks shipped and everything. the r/o system has a built in pressure gauge, automatic shutoff valve, and built in flush valve as well!(not to mention it was cake to set up and it has no leaks whatsoever, they use a GE membrane) it dropped my ph to 6.5 and my ppm went down from over 300 to 4 haha! the plants are so thankful!

here is a link if you are interested in looking at the puratek i got.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=VX3131&child=VX3131&utm_source=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=VX3131
they also make better setups with ingoing and outgoing digital tds meters, auto backflushes, and booster pumps.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with the exhaust man. You will def want a couple fans. You could hook up two fans to the hoods and an extra exhaust fan with a thermastate to kick when the temps get to high.

As for the trays, I have two 4x4's ina 10x7 and it is very tight. I have them with one end against the wall so three sides are open. being that your room is 10x10 you would be fine, but have no room for much else in there. If I had to do it over would prob got with the 3x3 and make my screen frame maybe 3.5x3.5 so that canopy extends little wider than the trays.
Anyway, just my 2 cents..too much stuff to respond to all of it man. lol Hey man is your damn girl gonna do another photo shoot?? You know spring is around the corner and that means we will be on the boat every weeknd...no more "no tan " excuse for my wife. lol

Oh and that is funny shit Bterz. LOL I haven't seen a grow journal so long without any growing. lol jus bustin your balls Boom


----------



## Drella (Jan 31, 2010)

your moving along bro! good to see the electricity is squared away. now to just get the co2, cooling, tables, and exhaust, etc. dialed in. looks like your working on it though! good luck bro, soon!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Holy moly; got too much stuff to possibly remember in one post, but here goes my best...........
> 
> 1) You're gonna need to get to the other side of each of your flowering tables, so the corners won't work - truthfully, not sure that two 4' tables work in a 10' room - I have the same 10' requirement, and I'm planning to do 3x3 tables, just to be able to leave room around them to work.
> 
> ...


 

lots of great info bob thanks man. i know i wrote a huge update but when i get rollin i just go... lol

ure kinda inspiring me to reconsider just doin the hydro tables to start. cuz i was thinkin to myself if im gonna take the time and money to build a wooden drain table and wrap it with pnd liner i mite as well save time and labor and buy sum 3'x3' tables. i mite not of been clear with the tables being 4' wide. wat i meant was the scrog netting will come out tobe about 4ft wide so it allows more room for weaving. the drain tables themselves for the containers to sit in would b only 3'x'3 tables.

i completely agree about the overkill on labor lugging water and soil around. i did it outdoors and was worse then i anticipated. indoor im sure will get old as well since u water more frequently.

and ure rite i dont have a clue wat to do with an RO system haha. im assuming its gotta filter the water sumhow whether its a direct hose line or has its own rez to filter water thru into another rez. so if sumone knows first hand about the reverse osmosis system plz fill me in on how it functions. im sure my guys at the hydro store can educate me but for now its good to have an open discussion. 

considering the pros and cons of hydro VS soilless it seems to be similar in setup style (needing pumps rez nutes tables drains etc) so hydro just mite b more compact. ive been followin raiders thread and hes got it pretty much setup the same way ive been thinkin and he did great his first round. so im sure its not too challenging that i cant accomplish a good couple grows my first rounds. plus i got all u guys on RUI to help me out 

in regards to ducting AC and exhaust im not too concerned with. im not running the ductwork thru the window. my pops will have all kinds of crazy ideas so ill let him do his thing and consulate my setup before any final decisions are made. 

i agree about the AC BTUs not being big enough. the two units i mentioned were just wat i had in my arsenal for now. i was lookin at the 24000 btu unit that is considered portable i beleive? it hangs on the wall and has the compressor hooked up to copper lines located outside the growroom. so i mtie just do thats. runs like $1200+ or sumthing tho.
i mite just do the ice box chillers for my lamps which will cool my lights drastically and double as an AC unit for the flower room.

the c02 generator i was lookin into already but didnt have the funds before. so now i prob will consider it since in the long run its more efficent. 
for the exhaust/intake of fresh air in the veg room i will talk to my dad about it and see wat he can dream up for fresh air intake but chea and easy. cuz i already know as i type that all this im talkin about is ringin up my total bill and will easily reach $10,000. so im just takin everything one thing at a time and finding the best value for my buck and most efficent system.

it is good advice to learn to calibrate my PH meter myself cuz ure scenario is exactly wat id be worried about. plus i like to know how things work so if it breaks i can fix it. live and learn rite...

then about the table spacing; i was concerned about the tables being up against the wall and not able to reach them that well. so if i crunch sum measurements i mite be able to do wat u guys are suggesting; leave a foot and a half at least between the wall and table. so ill get bak to u guys on that.


i will reconsider my light usage for the mothers and for the veg plants. it does make sense to use the 1000w MH lamp for veg plants only. thats wat we did before and it worked fine. the mothers i will just have to buy another lamp for. 
i was attempting to buildboth these rooms off wat i previously had so i could save sum cash but sumtimes to save money u have to spend money wisely.

as i type now idk how the fuk i could even expect any of u to respond to everything i wrote lol. im havin to scroll up just to reply to bobs post haha. ill try and keep them sumwat short and sweet from now on so we dont get so confused.

anyways thanks again for all the imput guys! lots more discussions to come


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 1, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> RO is deffinitely the way to go if in any doubt on water quality. Just run a garden hose to the unit, wherever it is, and have an out line that runs right down a bathroom drain. The 'good water' line feeds into your rez (as far as need be, just put more pressure on the bad water line at the outlet via a on/off valve if you need the good water to travel farther) ... and will preferably be on a float like this one ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-RO-DI-FLOAT-VALVE-LEVEL-LOCK-TOP-OFF-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ290395102537QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439ce59d49
> 
> ...


 
thanks DG. exactly wat i was lookin for on the RO system. makes perfect sense with the water hoses. sumone mention the float valve is a lil tricky so hope i can make it work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Boomer242, just been flicking through your journal, got a bit sidetracked with page 62 of your other journal. Nice grows indeed. Love those Monster outdoor WW. Fantastic!! I can't add much on your plans, Bob seems to have covered a great deal. Subscribed.
> 
> Peace, DST


thanks bro glad u could join. i know the other journals were pretty lengthy but page 62 is def worth lookin at


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 1, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> I'm with da gambler on r/o water. I live in the midwest where nitrate levels in the water are borderline illegal because of the intense agriculture. ppm of tap water is over 300 with a ph between 8.0-9.0. i bought this puratek 100gpd system, an aquarium 80psi rated float valve for 1/4 ro hose, a hose adapter, and a big trash can with a lid for a grand total of 165 bucks shipped and everything. the r/o system has a built in pressure gauge, automatic shutoff valve, and built in flush valve as well!(not to mention it was cake to set up and it has no leaks whatsoever, they use a GE membrane) it dropped my ph to 6.5 and my ppm went down from over 300 to 4 haha! the plants are so thankful!
> 
> here is a link if you are interested in looking at the puratek i got.
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=VX3131&child=VX3131&utm_source=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=VX3131
> they also make better setups with ingoing and outgoing digital tds meters, auto backflushes, and booster pumps.


 
damn all that just sold me on the RO system def gonna check these links out. u make it sound so easy haha




#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I agree with the exhaust man. You will def want a couple fans. You could hook up two fans to the hoods and an extra exhaust fan with a thermastate to kick when the temps get to high.
> 
> As for the trays, I have two 4x4's ina 10x7 and it is very tight. I have them with one end against the wall so three sides are open. being that your room is 10x10 you would be fine, but have no room for much else in there. If I had to do it over would prob got with the 3x3 and make my screen frame maybe 3.5x3.5 so that canopy extends little wider than the trays.
> Anyway, just my 2 cents..too much stuff to respond to all of it man. lol Hey man is your damn girl gonna do another photo shoot?? You know spring is around the corner and that means we will be on the boat every weeknd...no more "no tan " excuse for my wife. lol
> ...


 
haha ya were alreaedy gettin ready to plan our havasu trip for spring break end of march. weve been so busy with the new puppy i just got so hopefully we can get around to another shoot. i will prob PM u about ur setup since its very similar to wat im considering. i agree with doin the scrog table 3.5'x3.5' cuz i want to be able to widen my canopy without limits.
and bterz is always tryin to bust my balls too haha. but havent seen anything in his journal either since he was supposed to harvest like last month haha. this thread is already longer then most peoples whole grows and we havent even started haha.





Drella said:


> your moving along bro! good to see the electricity is squared away. now to just get the co2, cooling, tables, and exhaust, etc. dialed in. looks like your working on it though! good luck bro, soon!


thanks bro ya its still goin haha. got a lot of work ahead


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 1, 2010)

I know weve been discussing a lot of shit more recently then ever since things are coming down the the wire and mite be changing my shit up to hydro but who knows. i keep goin bak and forth.

but the first two pix are of the 4 orignal Sour grape clones that i got that had powdery mildew from the collective. so i figured as an experiment just throw them outside and see if they flower out without minimal effort. i still had bone meal and sum bat guano left so i do small feedings. theyre actually showing pistils and smalls buds develpoping already. kinda droopy since its been cloudy and raining the last week but trippy if u look close the leaves are changing colors around the bud sites.

the next two pix are of the new sour grape mothers that i FIMmed over a week ago and have recovered nicely. the close up shot will show u the symetrical grow of two main tops instead of the main stem shooting straight up. this method will allow the canopy to spread out and save space and offer more cuttings when im ready.

if u noticed i removed the broken stunted clone and the other stunted one remains. i will be tossing it shortly im sure since its weak and not growing. good example of how a plant can be easily stunted and the others strive.


these past few days have been super busy. we made a trip up the the mountains and on the way down stopped by a couple pitbull breeders and i found a blue nose male pitbull puppy at 7weeks. this guy has so much character i couldnt resist takin him home. my gf has a 2yr old female red nose pit and shes awesome. i wanted to get a pit for when we actually get the new house but weve been waitin on the renter to move out and i get impatient sumtimes lol. so we took the pppy home and have been dealin with sum lack of sleep lately and playing all day with him haha. def is worth it. hes part of my family now. should b 90lbs easy since the sire was.
figured id throw in a few pix of him playing around. anyways enjoy and hope we can continue the detailed dicussions weve been havin.


----------



## kovo (Feb 1, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> I know weve been discussing a lot of shit more recently then ever since things are coming down the the wire and mite be changing my shit up to hydro but who knows. i keep goin bak and forth.
> 
> but the first two pix are of the 4 orignal Sour grape clones that i got that had powdery mildew from the collective. so i figured as an experiment just throw them outside and see if they flower out without minimal effort. i still had bone meal and sum bat guano left so i do small feedings. theyre actually showing pistils and smalls buds develpoping already. kinda droopy since its been cloudy and raining the last week but trippy if u look close the leaves are changing colors around the bud sites.
> 
> ...


hey mate orsm lookin pup. i just bought a pure bred am staff and she looks exactly the same as your pup heres a pic i thort she looked abit like a pitbull! sorry to go off topic! pce


----------



## Drella (Feb 1, 2010)

looking great, clones are thriving! looks like the fimm method will work well for you!


----------



## Boulderheads (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on the pup Boom! He looks like is going to be a stud already. Your girl's dog looks great too. It is nice that they are sexual opposites, they will likely be less conflict that way. Looking forward to watching your new setup evolve into whatever it finally becomes. 

There are sooo many choices when it comes to growing herb. It is kinda like the menu at Denny's.... too many coices to choose just one.

Keep the good times rolling my friend


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 2, 2010)

Boom, the dogs are beautiful. Nothing more I can say.

But also hey, why don't you put mylar up all around the walls in the inside room you have there? It's only $20.00 and it really helps make use of all of your light.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 2, 2010)

Drella said:


> looking great, clones are thriving! looks like the fimm method will work well for you!


thanks bro ya ive always liked the FIM method except for the short stunted period but its symetrical and me with my OCD i like it alot haha.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 2, 2010)

Boulderheads said:


> Congrats on the pup Boom! He looks like is going to be a stud already. Your girl's dog looks great too. It is nice that they are sexual opposites, they will likely be less conflict that way. Looking forward to watching your new setup evolve into whatever it finally becomes.
> 
> There are sooo many choices when it comes to growing herb. It is kinda like the menu at Denny's.... too many coices to choose just one.
> 
> Keep the good times rolling my friend


haha i know rite. even worse when ure high with all the selections (including gorw selections) so i got a lot of comparisons to do real fast with diff setup methods. im always up for a challenge tho. thanks for the compliment about the puppy. im stoked to have him, and ya havin two diff sexes will make things a lil easier haha




d.c. beard said:


> Boom, the dogs are beautiful. Nothing more I can say.
> 
> But also hey, why don't you put mylar up all around the walls in the inside room you have there? It's only $20.00 and it really helps make use of all of your light.


thanks DC glad u could swing on by. we did mylar (well panda film actually) last indoor grow and its more work then it deserves to be honest. hanging it up cutting it to the right size etc. maybe cuz we put it down on the floor thats why it was a pain and kept gettin fukd up but either way the reflection rating using the correct white paint is actually better reflector then the panda film and cleaner to me. but who knows ive been changin so much shit around lately im smoking more haha


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool I feel ya, but you got blue paint on the walls around your plants, not white....?

I'm telling ya man, best $20 you ever spent.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Cool I feel ya, but you got blue paint on the walls around your plants, not white....?
> 
> I'm telling ya man, best $20 you ever spent.



haha i think sum peeps are still a lil confused. im still at the parents pad until the guy that is renting our new house moves out. the color in the rooms are unknown at this time but once we move in ill just have the workers paint both rooms the correct color white for free (part of the cleaning fee my gfs parents charge renters) and i wont have to buy any mylar or do labor  easy for me and efficient


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

sounds great bro, you got the right idea. more work than its worth, i like that! my veg closet was already painted flat white. and i came up on the bloom room for my buddy, he already had it reflective walled out! i got lucky i guess.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 3, 2010)

Cute pup man. You will have your hands full for while with the new pup I am sure. I have a rotty that is a little over a year now..he is like our kid.  120 lbs already..big kid lol 
The Fim turned out perfect. Can you explain in detail your technique? I may try that next round. I was a little skittish after your buddy messed up the last ones, but you have re-inspired me.

Oh yeah and I think you will like the 3x3 with a little wider screen for your scrog.. you could spread that canopy out good. You will always want more room though. I am always running out of screen and end up letting them stretch earlier than I would like to, but I would have to put less plants under it to do a true scrog. The bagseed girls I have running now I could probably even have put one or two per 4x4 tray and filled the screen.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 3, 2010)

Drella said:


> sounds great bro, you got the right idea. more work than its worth, i like that! my veg closet was already painted flat white. and i came up on the bloom room for my buddy, he already had it reflective walled out! i got lucky i guess.


haha ya its nice to come up like that sumtimes.




#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Cute pup man. You will have your hands full for while with the new pup I am sure. I have a rotty that is a little over a year now..he is like our kid.  120 lbs already..big kid lol
> The Fim turned out perfect. Can you explain in detail your technique? I may try that next round. I was a little skittish after your buddy messed up the last ones, but you have re-inspired me.
> 
> Oh yeah and I think you will like the 3x3 with a little wider screen for your scrog.. you could spread that canopy out good. You will always want more room though. I am always running out of screen and end up letting them stretch earlier than I would like to, but I would have to put less plants under it to do a true scrog. The bagseed girls I have running now I could probably even have put one or two per 4x4 tray and filled the screen.


daMN thats a bigass dog man haha. but ya def have my hands full. 

gladi could re-inspire u bout the FIM. every method has its advantage and disadvantage. downside to FIM is it shocks the plant but i fed it sum superthrive and helped reduce the shock (in theory) 
my buddy and his friend that did that fukd up topping did it all wrong lol. all i did is use clean fingernail clippers and clipped off 3/4 of the new growth developin on the top main shoot. then it grows bak split and symetrical. i think its worth doin even for a scrog setup like u and I.
i just got done discussing sum ideas for my tables and puttin them on wheels and tracks for the tables to slide out away from the wall when needed. and the scrog netting will be attached to the table we build. but do u have ur resovoir underneath ur 3x3 tables? cuz thats alot of weight to consider. plus i have to lay down wood boards for the wheels to roll easier since it wont work well on carpet. 

also u did wat 6 plants per 3x3 tray? thats wat i was gonna do. ive been goin over ur thread in more detail as well. u suggestin les plants is better? maybe like 4 plants per tray? i know u can fill out the scrog with less plants even just one but remmeber itll have to veg longer...? i want to do hydro becuz the lessened veg time. plz let me know ur opinion as well as others on here. thanks guys


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya its nice to come up like that sumtimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wheels are a great idea. I am using 4x4 trays though. If I had to do it over I would have doen the 3x3 though to be able to get around my tables easier. I also only use my res for filling with the R/O filter and mixing nutes. My res is about 50 ft away from room and sits about 15 higher than the room so I don't need pumps, I gravity feed my room. I also use a drain to waste set-up.
As for the number of plants, you hit the nail on the head. That is why I use 6 plants and I veg for a minute(6-8 weeks) If I ran one plant per tray i would have to veg for twice that and can't imagine I would get anymore yeild. So igo with 6 per tray. I have heard of poeple that don't veg at all and put 24 plants in 4x4 tray.


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 4, 2010)

That is awesome how you could stick your plants outside this time of year and start flowering.lol Its still 40 degrees and wont be able to go oustide for a few more months!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

Boomer... I think 6 would be good for 9 sp. ft. You could do 4 too. I see that as maybe a week veg difference.

Lol... I'm still confused as to whether you are doing hydro or soil... but if you are doing hydro... I would think you could fill the screen with 6 in 3 weeks or 4 plants in 4 weeks.

No guess on soil... thats raiderfan. We (me and RF) are like the scrog tag team, soil + hydro. 

Are you getting reimbursed for any value your new house has lost in the time the renters wouldn't leave? I know my house looses a couple grand value every couple months. Zillow blows, haha.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> The wheels are a great idea. I am using 4x4 trays though. If I had to do it over I would have doen the 3x3 though to be able to get around my tables easier. I also only use my res for filling with the R/O filter and mixing nutes. My res is about 50 ft away from room and sits about 15 higher than the room so I don't need pumps, I gravity feed my room. I also use a drain to waste set-up.
> As for the number of plants, you hit the nail on the head. That is why I use 6 plants and I veg for a minute(6-8 weeks) If I ran one plant per tray i would have to veg for twice that and can't imagine I would get anymore yeild. So igo with 6 per tray. I have heard of poeple that don't veg at all and put 24 plants in 4x4 tray.


very interesting u have ur rez that far away but seems simple enough.
id prob stick with doin 6 plants in the 3x3 tray but make my scrog netting almost 4x4 so i can weave out the canopy further. im lookin to reduce my veg time tho also so idk if id add anymore plants or just lower the scrog netting. one thing i was wondering with ur grow; is it pretty crowded? i mean i know u want it to be full but during flower the plants still stretch sum. so in theory couldnt i veg for like two weeks then flip the switch and start weaving then? cuz theyll still grow another 1-2ft (in theory) just tryin to weigh my options. only experimenting with this strain and system will tell...




BlazinL said:


> That is awesome how you could stick your plants outside this time of year and start flowering.lol Its still 40 degrees and wont be able to go oustide for a few more months!


hgaha ya so cal does get spoiled with 70degree winters lol. except for the last two weeks weve had storms. the buds are actually developing pretty fast on the old outdoor clones so we will see wat happens.



jigfresh said:


> Boomer... I think 6 would be good for 9 sp. ft. You could do 4 too. I see that as maybe a week veg difference.
> 
> Lol... I'm still confused as to whether you are doing hydro or soil... but if you are doing hydro... I would think you could fill the screen with 6 in 3 weeks or 4 plants in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...



my friend; i as well am still confused on wtf i am doin haha. gotta make a run to the hydro store and sit down for a couple hours with my buddys and see wat we can come up with. im leaning more towards goin hydro now that i have the funds and enough experianced hydro growers for consultation. but who knows. ill be joinin this so called scrog tag team soon haha. when u coming to get these bubble bags? hgaha

and about the renter issue; my gfs parents own the pad and theyre doin sum deal with my gf that we take over the mortgage and its ours in time. but no we dont get kikd down for the time this guy has wasted squating lol. hes fuckin up his credit and thats about it. hes being evicted so should be soon. now im just in a rush to get my list of neccessary shit together.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> one thing i was wondering with ur grow; is it pretty crowded? i mean i know u want it to be full but during flower the plants still stretch sum. so in theory couldnt i veg for like two weeks then flip the switch and start weaving then? cuz theyll still grow another 1-2ft (in theory)


In theory AND in reality you would be correct (in my mind at least). You really want to leave quite a bit of screen space before flipping the switch... becuase like you said the are going to stretch... that's when you fill things in. I am still of the opinion underfilled is better than overfilled. But I have yet to run a grow with a flat scrog being underfilled this way, so I may be speaking out my ***.



BooMeR242 said:


> ill be joinin this so called scrog tag team soon haha.


It's gonna be like the Hart Foundation... you know with Bret 'the hitman' Hart and Jim 'the anvil' neidhart lol... you are probably too young for that one. Maybe someone will know.



BooMeR242 said:


> when u coming to get these bubble bags?


Tomorrow bro... I'm gonna be chillin in OC. Actually going to join a Martial Arts gym. Gonna learn Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.

Nice deal on the house. The future parents in law sure must like you.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> In theory AND in reality you would be correct (in my mind at least). You really want to leave quite a bit of screen space before flipping the switch... becuase like you said the are going to stretch... that's when you fill things in. I am still of the opinion underfilled is better than overfilled. But I have yet to run a grow with a flat scrog being underfilled this way, so I may be speaking out my ***.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i recognize the names but was too young to watch live. 
jiu jitsu is sick and mui tai. i trained a lil out here in brea but my knees pretty much stopped me from too much training. i just lift and hit the bag now. 

and ya gotta be in good with the future parent in laws lol.

about the scrog heighth too jig i was gonna ask; i know uve had sum diff experience vertical and horizontal. wat would u recommend setting up the scrog heighth? like how high from the actual medium (rockwool or soilless)? and also how long should i attempt to veg for?

cuz im thinkin if i take my cuttings and let them root (should take 10-14 days) then veg them to a desired heighth (which is unknown) so im not sure if ure able to help advise me since the strain will b unknown to a point but i know u grew the SG and know how it reacts and is smaller then the CJ u grew.
also if anyone else has opinions how tall or how long to veg for before flipping the switch and doin the scrog. im lookin for speed and less veg time so i can just crop out asap. dont forget im gonna b using c02 @ 1500ppm and should increase growth by up to 25%


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> wat would u recommend setting up the scrog heighth? like how high from the actual medium (rockwool or soilless)? and also how long should i attempt to veg for?


The height off the medium really depends on if you are going to be able to get around the tables. If you are able to get to all sides of the screen I would recommend 8 inches off the medium. Maybe even 6 inches depending on how fat your arms are.  You pretty much want enough room to reach everywhere to pluck budsites and leaves below the canopy... but any more room is just more veg time. If you are only able to get to two sides of the screen 8-10 inches up.

Since you/ we don't know exactly what you are going with I cant say exactly... but in my setup I would veg them 3 weeks and a couple days... Maybe let everything get up to/ growing through the screen so the branches have to be pulled/ weaved under once... then flip the switch.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> The height off the medium really depends on if you are going to be able to get around the tables. If you are able to get to all sides of the screen I would recommend 8 inches off the medium. Maybe even 6 inches depending on how fat your arms are.  You pretty much want enough room to reach everywhere to pluck budsites and leaves below the canopy... but any more room is just more veg time. If you are only able to get to two sides of the screen 8-10 inches up.
> 
> Since you/ we don't know exactly what you are going with I cant say exactly... but in my setup I would veg them 3 weeks and a couple days... Maybe let everything get up to/ growing through the screen so the branches have to be pulled/ weaved under once... then flip the switch.



seems like pretty sound advice. im planning on designing the room so i can reach all sides of the table when/if need be. since that seems to be a huge concern coming from u experienced scrog growers. i appreciate the detailed imput jig.

id like to hear from raider also since hes got a similar setup to wat im lookin to do. and of course others opinions as well. but makes sense if im tryin to lower my veg time i can go with a lower scrog heighth to just start widening out the canopy and flower them out


----------



## sagensour (Feb 4, 2010)

Lookin good Boomer. Cant wait to see the Scrog


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

You are right Boomer, my room is crowded and I run out of room in my screen and have to let them stretch up, which isn't a true scrog more like a half scrog. lol Anyway, my screen is 14" above my medium too, so if you put your screen lower you could veg much less. When they are screen height, flip the switch. Then you can weave as they stretch and will probably accomplish what you want( a full screen of buds) My thinking is that the more veg and bigger they are before flipping the more yeild per plant is why I run the way I do. Since I have 8 weeks between flowering I use it all to clone and veg to get the biggest plants I can in that time. I am excited to see you do a true horizontal scrog though to see the difference. I mean Jig did a true scrog. He only had buds grow above his screen( or out of since it was verticle) Oh and FYI Jig, I think I am classified as hydro too since I am using coco/perlite. It is just drain to waste instead of ebb/flow or recirc.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I mean Jig did a true scrog. He only had buds grow above his screen( or out of since it was verticle) Oh and FYI Jig, I think I am classified as hydro too since I am using coco/perlite. It is just drain to waste instead of ebb/flow or recirc.


Well... the vert was cheating because I trimmed the HELL out of them. And when I did do a flat scrog I grew it exactly like you... I had a blanket of about 6-8 inches of buds/ mini colas above the screen. The biggest buds on the sides got to be 18" above the screen. 

And just goes to show how much I know calling you a soil guy, haha.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Well... the vert was cheating because I trimmed the HELL out of them. And when I did do a flat scrog I grew it exactly like you... I had a blanket of about 6-8 inches of buds/ mini colas above the screen. The biggest buds on the sides got to be 18" above the screen.
> 
> And just goes to show how much I know calling you a soil guy, haha.


 
LOL No worries, I have grown vegitable in soil  You know green beans, carrots, etc. lol Just not weed.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> You are right Boomer, my room is crowded and I run out of room in my screen and have to let them stretch up, which isn't a true scrog more like a half scrog. lol Anyway, my screen is 14" above my medium too, so if you put your screen lower you could veg much less. When they are screen height, flip the switch. Then you can weave as they stretch and will probably accomplish what you want( a full screen of buds) My thinking is that the more veg and bigger they are before flipping the more yeild per plant is why I run the way I do. Since I have 8 weeks between flowering I use it all to clone and veg to get the biggest plants I can in that time. I am excited to see you do a true horizontal scrog though to see the difference. I mean Jig did a true scrog. He only had buds grow above his screen( or out of since it was verticle) Oh and FYI Jig, I think I am classified as hydro too since I am using coco/perlite. It is just drain to waste instead of ebb/flow or recirc.


thanks for filling me in on how things went with ur grow bro. i gotta find a happy medium that works for me. ur very smart to think ahead about ur grow cycle flowering for 8 weeks. thats perfect timing to take clones, root, and veg to the right heighth. but for myself, im doin a perpetual harvest eventually so my cycle will be every month (keep the trimming workload a lil lower haha) 

but yes my goal is to fill a row of colas above the screen and kinda do a lollipop method with it. (im mixin up a bunch of diff shit lol) so we will see how it works out.





jigfresh said:


> Well... the vert was cheating because I trimmed the HELL out of them. And when I did do a flat scrog I grew it exactly like you... I had a blanket of about 6-8 inches of buds/ mini colas above the screen. The biggest buds on the sides got to be 18" above the screen.
> 
> And just goes to show how much I know calling you a soil guy, haha.



-if u aint cheatin, u aint trying my friend... 
haha


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 5, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> also u did wat 6 plants per 3x3 tray? thats wat i was gonna do. ive been goin over ur thread in more detail as well. u suggestin les plants is better? maybe like 4 plants per tray? i know u can fill out the scrog with less plants even just one but remmeber itll have to veg longer...? i want to do hydro becuz the lessened veg time. plz let me know ur opinion as well as others on here. thanks guys


Just to try to ballpark something... 9 plants per tray (1 per square foot) you'd prolly want to flip the switch by the time they were 12" tall and touching about shoulder to shoulder after being topped once or twice. 4 plants per tray you might wait until they are like 16" tall and also (again) just starting to touch shoulder to shoulder. I like to see them almost start to touch before flipping the switch. The more plants you run... the faster that is going to happen (less veg. time). But more isn't always better. I ran bigger plants on this last round than i have ever run before (less plants) and have found that the bigger plants seem to really come into their own better - acheiving new levels of smelly-goodness, more colors, bigger buds, etc. It's a balancing act i guess. But i deffinitely don't recommend trying to run more than one plant per square foot. Good luck on the new pad.
.


----------



## bterz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Boomer...does your mother-in law know you're gay?? 








hehehehe. Looks like we've got similar ideas.. Im currently rooting 59 Jack the Rippers, and 1 OG Kush. I'm going to grow/flower the JTR and mother the OG kush.

I"m bumping up the wattage and making a move...waiting for the lady to GTFO so I can start doing construction.


----------



## bterz (Feb 8, 2010)

4 plants @ 16 inches tall yielding 1.5 oz's = 6 OZ's.

9 plants @ 12 inches tall yielding 1 oz = 9 oz's.

In my opinion, 1 plant per sq ft is perfect.. Good size for veg, not super tall and lanky where you got to tie them up.

I say do 9 per 3x3 tray!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 8, 2010)

bterz said:


> Hey Boomer...does your mother-in law know you're gay??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You know how i know ur gay bterz?"

-"cuz u asked if i was gay..."


lol anyways.... sounds legit. wat u bumpin ur wattage up to tho? or u changing rooms completly? since ur kickin her out or wat? haha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 8, 2010)

bterz said:


> 4 plants @ 16 inches tall yielding 1.5 oz's = 6 OZ's.
> 
> 9 plants @ 12 inches tall yielding 1 oz = 9 oz's.
> 
> ...


i agree actually. i was skimmin thru dagmblers thread and the 1plant per sq ft makes sense. less veg time is a must.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i agree actually. i was skimmin thru dagmblers thread and the 1plant per sq ft makes sense. less veg time is a must.


 
Thats what Im doin Boomer. Make sense. I veg for only a week sometimes


----------



## BlazinL (Feb 9, 2010)

also if your worried about the height and if to use veg to fill the screen or the 12/12 strectch to fill it out i would try bushmasters to control it all. Ive done some research and it stops vertical growth almost dead in its tracks with shorter internode( biggger buds) and tells the plant that it is time to flower. jus something to toss out there.


----------



## bterz (Feb 9, 2010)

Not positive on the wattage... but I am indeed changing rooms.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 9, 2010)

so Hulk nugs was kind enough to scan and post the Oaksertdam 2010 clone catalog and i stole this pic for my info and to share with u guys. but itll give u a better idea about the sour grape strain im workin with.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so Hulk nugs was kind enough to scan and post the Oaksertdam 2010 clone catalog and i stole this pic for my info and to share with u guys. but itll give u a better idea about the sour grape strain im workin with.


Dam man not sure what happened on my end but missed out on allot, congrats on the new puppy, always enjoy my dogs puppy's at heart. Plants are looking good indoor and outdoor can not get any better!!

the info was from 2009 fall catalog, hoping theres going to be a new 2010 spring one coming soon


----------



## bterz (Feb 13, 2010)

Sour Grape is an awesome strain. Sourced some cuts of her locally and she doesnt get super dark purple but tastes of insane grape!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2010)

bterz said:


> 4 plants @ 16 inches tall yielding 1.5 oz's = 6 OZ's.
> 
> 9 plants @ 12 inches tall yielding 1 oz = 9 oz's.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm just blazed some good Purps  wheels started turning after reading another thread and crunching some numbers.

What if you could do 4 per sq ft?

Just was checking out Ichi's grow, he made the plants look right at home with that and lollipopping. 

Put a 600 watts over a 2x2, we will just say for a scale

4 per sqft
vegged until 9 inchs
flowered might end up 30 inchs depending on strain at harvest
estimate around 50 60 grams per plant

Would almost give your around 2lb in just a 2x2, i dont know 

Could give Boomer around 8lbs out of his light setup 

Like i said that Purp was good but shit tell me if i am way off with this.


----------



## bterz (Feb 13, 2010)

The only way that would be sufficient is if you didn't care about plant count. 

Realistically, 2lb's in a 2x2 area isn't realistic at all. Expert growers who have been doing this for years are barely hitting the GPW (gram per watt) mark under 1000w bulbs in a 4x4 area...

In my opinion, if plant count is not an issue, Sea of Green is best, like you mentioned, stuffing 4-6 per sq foot in 5" containers. 


Lets use our imagination

If you ran 5 inch containers, filled with whatever medium, you could stuff 81 plants under a 1000w bulb in a 4x4 table, with room to spare. With little to no veg time, you could make the flip, and hope for an average of 14 grams per plant, using the lollipop method. Thats a 14 gram cola/nug when dried/cured...thats pretty big, but realistic. 

14 grams x 81 plants = 1134 grams.. about 10% over 1GPW, which is a remarkable goal...and this allows you to utilize all the space with perfectly spaced nuggage...right?? 

kinda. 

While an evenly spread canopy is KEY to reaching 1GPW, along with a ton of other variables, using a high number of small plants is a waste of height. 

I believe, using 1 plant per sq foot, trained/topped/fimmed/supercropped (WHATEVER you have to do to get all the branches at a level height filling in the canopy) is best because it allows for a taller plant where the brightness of a big 1000w bulb can penetrate the lower buds. 

Im rambling and high as shit... there are many ways to get the best use out of your light / efficiency..its just a matter of finding what works best for you...this comes with practice and learning your strain...some strains like to be vegged out and produce monster buds whereas some create the perfect lollipopped SoG.

/end


/bong hit

edit: 4 per sq foot vegged to 9 inches and you would run out of room. Each plant only has 25sq inches to grow into. (5 inches x 5 inches) .. I get fan leaves that are bigger then that


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

bterz said:


> The only way that would be sufficient is if you didn't care about plant count.
> 
> Realistically, 2lb's in a 2x2 area isn't realistic at all. Expert growers who have been doing this for years are barely hitting the GPW (gram per watt) mark under 1000w bulbs in a 4x4 area...
> 
> ...


 
Man, you guys are makng my head spin. lol IMHO f you ran 4 plants per sq ft you would need to skip veg and use sog and lollipop. As Bterz stated there would be no room for the plant to expand. One cola per plant. I guess if have been runnng 6 per 4x4 tray I have a little over 2 sq ft per plant. Boomer, you sad my room looks too crowded, so you wouldn't want to jam too many n there.
As for numbers, am sure most of you know, Cal state just removed the number lmit and now it is a matter of resonable amount for patient use. I actually am vegging 17 plants right now and am thinkng of runnng 9 pk n one tray and 8 mystery strain in the second 4x4. I will remove more shoots and try to get 2 or 3 large colas per sq ft. I am still gonna veg 6 weeks though, so I don't know how the scrog will work with the extra plants.
I just veg while the ladies are flowering, but if you aren't able to veg simultaneously than would try a 10 day veg with 9 per 3x3 tray. This could realistcally give you 2 oz per plant or more if you build the screen wider than your trays lke you were talkng about. think it is more about the width of your canopy than the amount of plants. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hmm just blazed some good Purps  wheels started turning after reading another thread and crunching some numbers.
> 
> What if you could do 4 per sq ft?
> 
> ...



very interesting numbers. gonna have to do sum number crunchin myself then. do u have a link to that thread ure talking about? id like to scope it out


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

bterz said:


> The only way that would be sufficient is if you didn't care about plant count.
> 
> Realistically, 2lb's in a 2x2 area isn't realistic at all. Expert growers who have been doing this for years are barely hitting the GPW (gram per watt) mark under 1000w bulbs in a 4x4 area...
> 
> ...


well im impressed btzers this is prob the longest post ive seen u write so ill take it as a compliment that ure this involved haha.

but i am sumwat concerned with my plant count since ill b runnin a perpetual harvest with a 10'x10' veg room and another 10'x10' room for flowering. the veg room will have anywehre from 4-8 mothers. then could have 36 fresh cuttings and 36 veggin plants til theyre a foot tall then another 36 plants in the flower room. which puts me over the federal 99 plant limit. (since they count fresh cuttings as an entire plant when they do insepctions) so bascially im tryin to get all my bases covered. i was able to get in a business partnership with a owner of a delivery service thats local and lookin for solid vendors. so hes gonna help get me legally dialed and covered for my plant limit. but im leaning more towards 9 plants under each 600w lamp so its 1 plant per sq ft. but i can always add more the followin rounds and see wat works best. i think one issue of me being greedy about low veg time is the issue that im doin a scrog which always requires more veg time period but theoretically makes up for the down time with the end yield. but im glad u guys are giving me the ins and outs so i can weigh my options. this week i need to start buying supplies. we are gonna start moving into the new location this weekend. but lots of work to be done. cleaning painting security electrical etc. all that shit before i can begin growroom construction. but anyways again thanks for rambling bterz i appreciate the imput. i agree with covering the most u can with a cola canopy and flood it with light. im only using 600s since the lumen per watt conversion is better. i mite add more 600s with the next round tho.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Man, you guys are makng my head spin. lol IMHO f you ran 4 plants per sq ft you would need to skip veg and use sog and lollipop. As Bterz stated there would be no room for the plant to expand. One cola per plant. I guess if have been runnng 6 per 4x4 tray I have a little over 2 sq ft per plant. Boomer, you sad my room looks too crowded, so you wouldn't want to jam too many n there.
> As for numbers, am sure most of you know, Cal state just removed the number lmit and now it is a matter of resonable amount for patient use. I actually am vegging 17 plants right now and am thinkng of runnng 9 pk n one tray and 8 mystery strain in the second 4x4. I will remove more shoots and try to get 2 or 3 large colas per sq ft. I am still gonna veg 6 weeks though, so I don't know how the scrog will work with the extra plants.
> I just veg while the ladies are flowering, but if you aren't able to veg simultaneously than would try a 10 day veg with 9 per 3x3 tray. This could realistcally give you 2 oz per plant or more if you build the screen wider than your trays lke you were talkng about. think it is more about the width of your canopy than the amount of plants. Just my 2 cents


ure grow is great bro but ya i would like to veg less then 6weeks and not worry about overcrowding in the end. but thats why im followin lots of grows closely to see what works and doesnt. 

and ya i heard a couple weeks ago about the no plant limit law, which im still curious if its just a rumor and would like to see how its held up in the court of law. but i dont want to be the one to test it out haha.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 14, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i heard a couple weeks ago about the no plant limit law, which im still curious if its just a rumor and would like to see how its held up in the court of law. but i dont want to be the one to test it out haha.


California Supreme Court: State&#8217;s Marijuana Possession Limits Are A Floor, Not A Ceiling.http://blog.norml.org/2010/01/21/california-supreme-court-states-marijuana-possession-limits-are-a-floor-not-a-ceiling/


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/270596-600w-2x4-sog-afgooie-box.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> California Supreme Court: States Marijuana Possession Limits Are A Floor, Not A Ceiling.http://blog.norml.org/2010/01/21/california-supreme-court-states-marijuana-possession-limits-are-a-floor-not-a-ceiling/



great link bro i appreciate it! rep+


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/270596-600w-2x4-sog-afgooie-box.html


thanks man im gonna read thru it looks legit tho


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> California Supreme Court: States Marijuana Possession Limits Are A Floor, Not A Ceiling.


Great info. The irony is that I understand Humbolt county is the only county that imposed a 99 plants limit as a law versus a guidline. So the rumor is they are the most restricted county in the state now. Not sure how much valdiity is to ths story, just what i have heard at the dispensaries.


BooMeR242 said:


> ure grow is great bro but ya i would like to veg less then 6weeks and not worry about overcrowding in the end. but thats why im followin lots of grows closely to see what works and doesnt.
> 
> and ya i heard a couple weeks ago about the no plant limit law, which im still curious if its just a rumor and would like to see how its held up in the court of law. but i dont want to be the one to test it out haha.


Hey man, you don;t have to shorten your grow if you scrog. Just adjust the screen to the canopy top when you put them in and weave durng the 2 week stretch. If they are 12" when you put them in the flower room you will get another 12" during the first two weeks to train them with. 
Oh and where is the love, my post was as long as Bterz. lol I know I just post more often then him right? jk


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 15, 2010)

*what-up doc. i finallly upgraded my grow room ... check'r out if you get a moment. maybe it'll give you an idea fer the new pad ur look'n at.*
*.*


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Great info. The irony is that I understand Humbolt county is the only county that imposed a 99 plants limit as a law versus a guidline. So the rumor is they are the most restricted county in the state now. Not sure how much valdiity is to ths story, just what i have heard at the dispensaries.
> 
> 
> Hey man, you don;t have to shorten your grow if you scrog. Just adjust the screen to the canopy top when you put them in and weave durng the 2 week stretch. If they are 12" when you put them in the flower room you will get another 12" during the first two weeks to train them with.
> Oh and where is the love, my post was as long as Bterz. lol I know I just post more often then him right? jk


hahah u always get love. he just never posts more then "are we still talkin about growing? wherres the grow?" haha rite bterz?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 15, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> *what-up doc. i finallly upgraded my grow room ... check'r out if you get a moment. maybe it'll give you an idea fer the new pad ur look'n at.*
> *.*



looks like ill be headin on over soon to check things out DG


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 15, 2010)

damn man, Ive been away for a bit but sounds like you've been getting down on allll the logistics  definitely a tough choice between the full blown sog and the little added veg time with a scrog. excited to see the route you choose to go

stoked to see the new pad and set up tho. finally getting nestled in after that delinquent ass hole squattin in your place


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ure grow is great bro but ya i would like to veg less then 6weeks and not worry about overcrowding in the end. but thats why im followin lots of grows closely to see what works and doesnt.
> 
> and ya i heard a couple weeks ago about the no plant limit law, which im still curious if its just a rumor and would like to see how its held up in the court of law. but i dont want to be the one to test it out haha.


you migt have to be our test dummy boomer! HA. yeah, it does sound like your doing your research though bro, good luck with your decision. for me personally, im seeing great results with my humble, 4x4x6 bloom room. ive got plans to expand it to 8x4x6, with 2 600whps, but im really interested on seeing your setup, good luck!



notoriousb said:


> damn man, Ive been away for a bit but sounds like you've been getting down on allll the logistics  definitely a tough choice between the full blown sog and the little added veg time with a scrog. excited to see the route you choose to go
> 
> stoked to see the new pad and set up tho. finally getting nestled in after that delinquent ass hole squattin in your place


we're all excited to see this one go off, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 15, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> damn man, Ive been away for a bit but sounds like you've been getting down on allll the logistics  definitely a tough choice between the full blown sog and the little added veg time with a scrog. excited to see the route you choose to go
> 
> stoked to see the new pad and set up tho. finally getting nestled in after that delinquent ass hole squattin in your place


ya theres def a lot to consider but im sure ill figure it all out in time. but ya damn squaters laggin... haha




Drella said:


> you migt have to be our test dummy boomer! HA. yeah, it does sound like your doing your research though bro, good luck with your decision. for me personally, im seeing great results with my humble, 4x4x6 bloom room. ive got plans to expand it to 8x4x6, with 2 600whps, but im really interested on seeing your setup, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> we're all excited to see this one go off, the anticipation is killing me!


 
im sure ull b excited to expand ur room as well. im just stoked to finally get in and get sum construction rollin. building and design is half the fun for me


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

for sure, youll have it dialed in soon enough, meantime were hear for helping on the plans!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 15, 2010)

heres a couple quick pix. just got bak in town from a vday weekend in big bear with the lady. it was good times. got to go check out jigfreshs setup and swap samples again. thanks again brotha. good shit.

but the first two pix below are the old sour grape with powdery mildew that i just threw outside to see wat would happen. seem to b flowering pretty nice. not really tryin to feed them so lack of N is makin the leaves yellow fast. but theyve got trichs and lil buds forming. colors are changing sick tho.

then the last two pix are the new sour grape mother plants ive got goin indoors. theres 5 remaining. the 5th and weakest one will most likely just be pulled later since its weak. but ill leave it for now and test her.
the good 4 mothers i have been feeding once a week and water as needed in between. i had to LST two of them since they were leaning way hard to the side so i had to strqaighten them out. i also FIMmed all the new main tops so theyre bouncing bak pretty fast and will grow even bushier. i also used the stalk pinch method to promote bottom and side shiit growth for now since theyre streatchin high and i dont have much more room to lift the T5 lamps unless i take out all my shirts that are hanging above it.

but anyways thanks for followin along guys and continue the hydro discussion. lots of talk and changes will be made this week in preperation to move into the new location this weekend hopefully. worst case we wont move in til next week, but its a for sure thing now the renter is evicted.


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

wow bro, ur getting close to move in, im really happy for you! i like that you threw those pm bitches out door, looks like they produce some good times! you really got some hot milfs in ur veg closet! i got the same dilema with the t5 maxing out height. where will my shirts go? HA! im tuned in and ready to see this one go off! ps, i love that you went with the fimm method, the ladies went great!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> got to go check out jigfreshs setup and swap samples again. thanks again brotha. good shit.


Great seeing you again. Glad you got to see the grow. You were the first to see the new setup. And I'm loving the White Widow. Boomer grows some bomb ass weed!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Great seeing you again. Glad you got to see the grow. You were the first to see the new setup. And I'm loving the White Widow. Boomer grows some bomb ass weed!


thanks brotha always good seeing u as well. along with the sour grape 
the new setup def looks inspiring and should be legit. ill b following along.


but as for my setup im gettin together the final list of supplies and figuring shit out.


----------



## bud23 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Boomer. Been checking out all of your threads today. Incredibly impressive! I have just up a small 400W grow. All of the info on here is definitely helping me with decisions about SCROG. Following all your threads for sure! Its also great to see another college grower.

Keep up the good work! 

I know you will keep us posted. 

Oh sent you a PM too.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 17, 2010)

bud23 said:


> Hey Boomer. Been checking out all of your threads today. Incredibly impressive! I have just up a small 400W grow. All of the info on here is definitely helping me with decisions about SCROG. Following all your threads for sure! Its also great to see another college grower.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...



glad i could help brotha. its how i learned alot of my shit as well. ask questions ask questions oh and ask questions. lol
hope u follow along even more closely now that shit is gonna start moving quick.


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

im still here mang, ready to see this one go off. im almost done with mine, we gotta meet up soon to compare "notes". ha! check my grow out when you get a chance.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ... i also used the stalk pinch method to promote bottom and side shiit growth for now since theyre streatchin high and i dont have much more room to lift the T5 lamps unless i take out all my shirts that are hanging above it...


do you remember where you picked that up ? i saw what can happen with that a couple grows back ... one of the stems got the crap squeezed out of it and vertical growth almost completely stopped... it just piled branch on-top of branch with no spacing. So i started crushing the upper 2/3's of the stem a bit whenever i wanted plants to stop getting taller. Dat shite works pretty good. DIY Bushmaster 
.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 18, 2010)

Drella said:


> im still here mang, ready to see this one go off. im almost done with mine, we gotta meet up soon to compare "notes". ha! check my grow out when you get a chance.


ive been silently followin urs. not much to say since ure ready to harvest but def lookin forward to seeing ur results. make sure u cure it right so u didnt waste all ur time and effort. def down to meet up and swap samples tho for sure



DaGambler said:


> do you remember where you picked that up ? i saw what can happen with that a couple grows back ... one of the stems got the crap squeezed out of it and vertical growth almost completely stopped... it just piled branch on-top of branch with no spacing. So i started crushing the upper 2/3's of the stem a bit whenever i wanted plants to stop getting taller. Dat shite works pretty good. DIY Bushmaster
> .


ya i go easy now when i pinch the stalks since i overdid it on one clone a few weeks ago and killed it lol. im thinkin i like FIM best anyways


----------



## Drella (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah our paths will cross soon, i am focused and concentrating all of my patience to the harvest/dry/cure. dry till they snap, then to mason jars with periodic jar opening, this is gonna get real sticky, real quick!


----------



## bterz (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a note:

Find someone whom you trust with your life, where you can keep mothers/cuttings... That way, your 99 limit is fulfilled by veg/flowering plants, not measly clones and moms.

That way, everytime you harvest, you can bring a tray of fresh clones (easy to transport) into the veg room.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 19, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah our paths will cross soon, i am focused and concentrating all of my patience to the harvest/dry/cure. dry till they snap, then to mason jars with periodic jar opening, this is gonna get real sticky, real quick!


well hope all goes well brotah ill be checkin in on ur thread for the updates.



bterz said:


> Just a note:
> 
> Find someone whom you trust with your life, where you can keep mothers/cuttings... That way, your 99 limit is fulfilled by veg/flowering plants, not measly clones and moms.
> 
> That way, everytime you harvest, you can bring a tray of fresh clones (easy to transport) into the veg room.



thats a good idea ecept i dont trust anyone else really haha. but we will see what i mite be able to come up with


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 19, 2010)

dude I feel ya. gettin hard to find stand up people that you can genuinely trust... it's a sad world we're living in. 

Fimming is definitely an awesome technique, but I really like the added strength and less shock and faster bounce back from supercropping, but to each his own 

&& I was dealing with the same issue of plants too tall and clothes still hung above them in my closet. I took all my clothes out, and happy I did


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Boomer, just wandering through your journal sipping my Friday beer and smokin a nice joint of faux Casey Jones, lol. Growing outside already, lucky man. the canals are still frozen here in places. 

Have a nice weekend, catch up with you on the next wander.

Peace, DST


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 19, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> dude I feel ya. gettin hard to find stand up people that you can genuinely trust... it's a sad world we're living in.
> 
> Fimming is definitely an awesome technique, but I really like the added strength and less shock and faster bounce back from supercropping, but to each his own
> 
> && I was dealing with the same issue of plants too tall and clothes still hung above them in my closet. I took all my clothes out, and happy I did


ya everyones got their own methods that work best for them and their strain/setup.

but im mid-move right now so the clothes will be irrelevant once i get my veg room setup and put the mothers under a new 400w MH lamp


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Boomer, just wandering through your journal sipping my Friday beer and smokin a nice joint of faux Casey Jones, lol. Growing outside already, lucky man. the canals are still frozen here in places.
> 
> Have a nice weekend, catch up with you on the next wander.
> 
> Peace, DST


glad u had a chance to stop by. the plants outdoors were my old clones that got powdery mildew straight from the collective so i decided to experiment and toss them outside during winter and see wat all happens with them. surpirsed theyre still holdin up tho. see u around soon


----------



## cjkthegreat (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey BoomSkeet,

Had some question/info for you. I am not sure what the current codition of your sour grapes as of today due to the 45!!! pages of comments. How are they, it seems like they have had some trouble. I have read sour grapes can yeild 6 lbs per plant but im pretty sure this is for outdoor and i am wondering what the yield will be for mine since this will be my first ,second tech but they died in 2 weeks, watering prob.

I have been growing two clones of sour grape since dec. (tried doing 6 before but they died) because it was on the cover of oaksterdam and describe as a good indoor grow. I got a bubble ponics hydro system from stealth hydro for 290 and added a ionic fan. I just started the veg stage and I got to admit I am very excited. One plant is 2 feet tall due to a traggic traggic accident where the bulb fell and cut it right at the base of the stem but as still survived and looks healthy, the other plant is a good 4 feet. I heard that they can grow 2 time its size during flowering so I am not sure what I am going to do in my closet space.

My only prob is I think i got white fungus, and I plan on using soapy water and taking out the little left that I have not already removed. Good Idea?

Do i need to do anything special during the flowering stage? 
I have both of my dual spectrum lights going 13 hours a day and swithced my water to bloom nuts (premixed). I think it is a wrap from here.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 19, 2010)

cjkthegreat said:


> Hey BoomSkeet,
> 
> Had some question/info for you. I am not sure what the current codition of your sour grapes as of today due to the 45!!! pages of comments. How are they, it seems like they have had some trouble. I have read sour grapes can yeild 6 lbs per plant but im pretty sure this is for outdoor and i am wondering what the yield will be for mine since this will be my first ,second tech but they died in 2 weeks, watering prob.
> 
> ...



this thread so far is mainly a discussion and grow design thread. im most likely goin to start a new grow journal with the new growroom dialed in. this thread grow only has my 5 SG mother plants goin until i take cuttings which will b this week.

regarding ur photoperiod i would stick to 12/12 lights on/off. not 13hrs on/off or however u have it setup. when flowering its best to stick with 12/12. veg stage u can do anywhere from 18hr on to 24hrs on.

if ur plants are actually 4 ft tall then yes ull most likely run out of room in ur closet space. plants usually double once flowering is induced (strain dependant) although SG is not a large plant its considered medium-tall according to the oaksterdam catalog. the 6lb per plant prediction is def for outdoor and id still have to say thats not realistic. i did white widow (60% sativa 40% indica) and it barely got 2lbs dried each plant outdoors and they were monsters. 
u had a good amount of questions to ask, do u have a grow journal already rolling urself? if not set one up and paste the link in here and ill come check it out along with other growers im sure. we can help with detailed questions and see pix of wats goin on. if ure thinkin u have powdery mildew (the white fungus ure referring to) then u mite need to just start over. but hope this helps brotha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 19, 2010)

so interesting that ive been reviewing all my books and notes and i came across a theory im finding intriguing... two of my best friends are personal trainers and im familar with supplements for ur body and always wondered if there was such a thing as steroids for plants. well apparently u can supplement female cannabis with estrogen and get amazing results. im assuming u use estrogen and not testorone since its a female plant lol. but the info came from my Cannabis Cultivation book by Mel Thomas and he says u can use birth control pills (1 pill/gal water) "administer one treatment at the commencement of flowering and another treatment 2 weeks before harvest. whether or not it is ethical is for u to decide."

i find this very interesting and considering trying it. buuuut i know nuthin about the benefits or downsides lol. so im hoping sum peeps on here know sum shit about it or have tried or heard sumthing, i havent had a chance to search thru other forums and threads for info regarding this but i def am goin to. other issue is idk how to obtain perscription birth control since the gf uses sum other shit. anyway all ideas plz be heard.

fyi im doin measurements and planning/design all this weekend now that the new pad is vacant and ready to start growing


----------



## bterz (Feb 20, 2010)

hehe i wouldnt put no pills in my plants! if you know nothing about the positives/negatives why are u considering doing this again?? 

youre crazy boomer! Must be smoking the good stuff!! stoner.


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

your plants on pils, hell yeah, always new stuf, always on this site, i love it!

the house is vacant, i cant believe ur so close, good luck on the move, stay focused brother, your time has come!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 20, 2010)

hmm crazy idea, good find boomer. I believe your girl can go to plan parenting and ask for some not to sure though, or just start asking the teen girls around your block hahahaha they can deal them to you.

but seriously getting them might be tricky

Clean house very nice, and the work begins. 

 to start


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Boomer, there's been a lot of discussion about adding hormones to your mix for the plants. Basically it doesn't work. It's been discredited by several people. Sounds cool at first, but plants are a LOT different than people. Birth control triggers specific areas in the female brain to control the level of hormones produced by her body. Plants don't have brains, and they don't produce or even use estrogen or testosterone. 

As a side note, I'm interested though as to what type of birth control is supposed to be used? There are a lot of different types of birth control out there, all with different chemicals in varying amounts. When this urban legend started I think 'the pill' (whatever was basically the first most commonly used drug for this application) was the most common and is what it is based on. Since then there have been a lot of advancements in that area of medicine and there are a lot more options for women now. So I guess what I'm saying is that even if it could somehow work you would have to narrow it down to the one correct drug first anyway.

If your gf happened to be on the correct type of drug necessary, you could just have her call her Dr and say that she lost her script and they will call in another for her at the pharmacy. It will cost some duckets though as we all know how expensive birth control is.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 20, 2010)

bterz said:


> hehe i wouldnt put no pills in my plants! if you know nothing about the positives/negatives why are u considering doing this again??
> 
> youre crazy boomer! Must be smoking the good stuff!! stoner.


baha always faded bterz u know this. im all about experimenting and tryin new shiot. fuk it ill poor milk in my shit too and see wat happens haha.



Drella said:


> your plants on pils, hell yeah, always new stuf, always on this site, i love it!
> 
> the house is vacant, i cant believe ur so close, good luck on the move, stay focused brother, your time has come!


haha ya always about new shit but not thinkin it will work anymore. but def stoked about the new pad. has sum great potential but its gonna take a lot of work to get the grow rooms setup. 



Hulk Nugs said:


> hmm crazy idea, good find boomer. I believe your girl can go to plan parenting and ask for some not to sure though, or just start asking the teen girls around your block hahahaha they can deal them to you.
> 
> but seriously getting them might be tricky
> 
> ...


haha ya i figured i could send her down to get sum pills no prob. def gonna be a lot of work coming up tho. stay tuned



d.c. beard said:


> Hey Boomer, there's been a lot of discussion about adding hormones to your mix for the plants. Basically it doesn't work. It's been discredited by several people. Sounds cool at first, but plants are a LOT different than people. Birth control triggers specific areas in the female brain to control the level of hormones produced by her body. Plants don't have brains, and they don't produce or even use estrogen or testosterone.
> 
> As a side note, I'm interested though as to what type of birth control is supposed to be used? There are a lot of different types of birth control out there, all with different chemicals in varying amounts. When this urban legend started I think 'the pill' (whatever was basically the first most commonly used drug for this application) was the most common and is what it is based on. Since then there have been a lot of advancements in that area of medicine and there are a lot more options for women now. So I guess what I'm saying is that even if it could somehow work you would have to narrow it down to the one correct drug first anyway.
> 
> If your gf happened to be on the correct type of drug necessary, you could just have her call her Dr and say that she lost her script and they will call in another for her at the pharmacy. It will cost some duckets though as we all know how expensive birth control is.


ya i researched sum shit about usung the estrogen and apparently plants use photoestrogen or sum shit thats diff then humans which makes sense. so im doubting it will have any positive effects using the pills. but its always interesting to find new idea and consider the options. thanks for the info brotha


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 20, 2010)

so i got to spend most the day today inspecting the new house and im stoked for all the ideas and growroom setup.

both the rooms are a little diff then i had expected. they share a common wall but each closet is a diff size then the other and Room A is 11.5'x10.5' and Room B is 9.5'x11.5' but its def a good size to work with. the downside is the house is two story and has vaulted cielings and both the grow bedrooms have vaulted ceilings so doin a horizontal lighting mount will b interesting. ill have to make my own beams and supports to hang the lights from and make sure everything is secure. i guess its a good thing since im plannning to do ice boxes and a chiller so ill have to run pvc piping up with the lamps anyways to watercool them. ill get u guys another progress update tomorrow or as soon as new shit goes down


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

cant believe it finally here, the blank canvas is about to get filled up with green. i will be watching closely to this one!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Feb 21, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so i got to spend most the day today inspecting the new house and im stoked for all the ideas and growroom setup.
> 
> both the rooms are a little diff then i had expected. they share a common wall but each closet is a diff size then the other and Room A is 11.5'x10.5' and Room B is 9.5'x11.5' but its def a good size to work with. the downside is the house is two story and has vaulted cielings and both the grow bedrooms have vaulted ceilings so doin a horizontal lighting mount will b interesting. ill have to make my own beams and supports to hang the lights from and make sure everything is secure. i guess its a good thing since im plannning to do ice boxes and a chiller so ill have to run pvc piping up with the lamps anyways to watercool them. ill get u guys another progress update tomorrow or as soon as new shit goes down


 
Dude thats gunna be a Sick setup....


----------



## cazador (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, I can feel it, I'm stoked for you. I too am with you on this one.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 21, 2010)

Boomer, I'm coming to Cali and bringing you some VK clones!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> cant believe it finally here, the blank canvas is about to get filled up with green. i will be watching closely to this one!


good meetin u and the wife today at the hempcon bro. next time well swap samples and ill be followin ur new grow. im def starting mine soon so im stoked.



MyGTO2007 said:


> Dude thats gunna be a Sick setup....


thanks brotha i just hope i can get it clean and organized like ur setup



cazador said:


> Wow, I can feel it, I'm stoked for you. I too am with you on this one.


glad ure along for the ride its gonna get sick soon



DillWeed said:


> Boomer, I'm coming to Cali and bringing you some VK clones!


dont tease me mang, if u head out ill def be down to pick up sum VK clones to start mothers


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah dude, it was sweet meeting you and the lady today. the next time ill be bearing treats! lets keep this thing going!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 21, 2010)

so spent a couple hours at the new pad today moving a few things in. my pops came by to check shit out and ran into sum issues with power. the breaker box is only 100amp and we really cant sacrifice any of the breakers from other appliances to apply to the grow room. so now my dad has to hit up the city for a permit (since hes a licensed contractor) to upgrade my breaker box to a 200amp breaker and run new 0gauge wire under ground to the general electric lines. its gonna cost a pretty penny if i have to go thru all this shit especially since this city is known for being stingy about permits. im tryin to rush and research sum other alternatives to upgrading the box but i really dont have a choice if i want to be fire safe and smart. gonna see wats up with a generator too since my dad was saying it could b upwards of $1000-2000 just to upgrade the breaker box. im gonna b using two full 10'x10' rooms to grow in and the power demand of 6x600w lamps 1x1000w lamp 1x400w lamp, 4 fans, 1x1075cfm max inline fan, 2xT5 flouro lamps, 1hp chiller (thats 12,000btu power rating) water pumps, timers, c02 generator, and all the other small bullshit i gotta hookup in the hydro rooms. so this is def my first big challenge.

the issue with both room ceilings being vaulted still busts my balls but we decided ill just use chain to mount the lamps on the slanted studs in the ceiling and it should be fine. i already have the adjustable cord shit thats slick to use to adjust ur lamps with but its not long enough to reach the highest part of the 12' vaulted cieling. 

but any suggestions to help me solve my power issue plz let me know wat u guys think.


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

fuck bro, not enough amps! im gonna pray for this one! imo you gotta move up to 200 amps, sorry bro! hopefully there's someone with a better alternative, but my feelings are backed with safety, you don't wanna burn your house down. let me know if you need an investor, lol! im sure youll work it out, you got some good help backing you, good luck bro!

sounds good with the vaulted ceilings, 3/8" hooked lag bolts and some hefty chains will work. i never mind adjusting the chain up and down, but you have a serious setup.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 22, 2010)

if you've got room in the main breaker box for another 100 amp dual pole breaker.... maybe you can just add one. and then run like 6 strands of romex off of it... 3 off each pole... right to some outlets... then plug 1500watt power strips (with trip / surge protection) into each one of those outlets. Total cost would be less than 150 dollars. thats how i got my power jimmy'ed.

(EDIT: hmmm... i think my box was ready to handle 200 amps from the start though, sounds like yours may not be.)
.


----------



## cazador (Feb 22, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> so spent a couple hours at the new pad today moving a few things in. my pops came by to check shit out and ran into sum issues with power. the breaker box is only 100amp and we really cant sacrifice any of the breakers from other appliances to apply to the grow room. so now my dad has to hit up the city for a permit (since hes a licensed contractor) to upgrade my breaker box to a 200amp breaker and run new 0gauge wire under ground to the general electric lines. its gonna cost a pretty penny if i have to go thru all this shit especially since this city is known for being stingy about permits. im tryin to rush and research sum other alternatives to upgrading the box but i really dont have a choice if i want to be fire safe and smart. gonna see wats up with a generator too since my dad was saying it could b upwards of $1000-2000 just to upgrade the breaker box. im gonna b using two full 10'x10' rooms to grow in and the power demand of 6x600w lamps 1x1000w lamp 1x400w lamp, 4 fans, 1x1075cfm max inline fan, 2xT5 flouro lamps, 1hp chiller (thats 12,000btu power rating) water pumps, timers, c02 generator, and all the other small bullshit i gotta hookup in the hydro rooms. so this is def my first big challenge.
> 
> the issue with both room ceilings being vaulted still busts my balls but we decided ill just use chain to mount the lamps on the slanted studs in the ceiling and it should be fine. i already have the adjustable cord shit thats slick to use to adjust ur lamps with but its not long enough to reach the highest part of the 12' vaulted cieling.
> 
> but any suggestions to help me solve my power issue plz let me know wat u guys think.


Boomer, there is always a way around things. Let's work this out on the cheap. Will you or someone else be living in the house? 
Even if you go ahead and add the 200Amp service and new 0 gauge wire under ground. you will most likely still need to run lines from the new service to the rooms as there probably don't have the capacity as they are for your current plans. So I'm thinking this is where you start. Figure out what you need in each room. Run the extra lines you'll need to the rooms from the B.Box. Now see what you can live without. Do you have an electric stove? If so, then there is probably a 30Amp 240V line you can ride on. (if someone lives there and needs the stove maybe, don't use it for the 12 hours the lights are on.) Is there other rooms you can borrow power from while not in use? There has to be a way! Let's all help Boomer get this done!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 22, 2010)

Sucks about the power, good thing you checked it all out before just starting to put the room together. 

I know someone that had that problem but instead of taking the old box out and upgrading he just put another breaker box next to it. So two boxes

Then when i was talking about building a workshop but did not think i had enough power, on my property he was saying it would not be a problem if i hand additional breaker in the shop. I believe the breaker in the room would trip before the house but still not sure how i was going to get more power by just adding a breaker 

One more thing that just came to mind that another grower is having to do since hes going to be moving in a few years and does not want to upgrade this power. He has a set electrical schedule for his house, meaning Grow rooms are on at night when almost every thing in the house is turned off and when rooms are off the appliances can be run, took him awhile but he has figured out what can be used and what can not be used when the rooms are on.

Just a little bump in the road boomer you will get worked out,


----------



## fishindog (Feb 22, 2010)

good luck on getting your breaker upgraded....Im excited to see your new setup when all is said and done


----------



## sagensour (Feb 22, 2010)

Put your new breaker box in the garage if applicable. That means you might not need a permit. Other than that, electrcity is nothing you want to go cheap with. Im a electrician and know this for a fact it will cost around that much for a good pannel and good wire. Hell even one Zinco breaker at the Homer Depot is a bill. Anyways. I wish we all had big money to spend, I'd have solar panels like my neighboor. Can you convert anything to 220v


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 22, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> if you've got room in the main breaker box for another 100 amp dual pole breaker.... maybe you can just add one. and then run like 6 strands of romex off of it... 3 off each pole... right to some outlets... then plug 1500watt power strips (with trip / surge protection) into each one of those outlets. Total cost would be less than 150 dollars. thats how i got my power jimmy'ed.
> .



hmm intersting ill have to check with my dad since hes the electrician and make sure its safe. but im thinkin i like the idea of running lights on at night and try to sacrifce sum household appliances. thing is i need like 50-60 amps total easy so far. issue is theres no more room to add more or larger breakers in the box wed have to add an enitre new 100amp box

but im gonna run with this idea and see wat i can come up with. were checkin on permits today.




cazador said:


> Boomer, there is always a way around things. Let's work this out on the cheap. Will you or someone else be living in the house?
> Even if you go ahead and add the 200Amp service and new 0 gauge wire under ground. you will most likely still need to run lines from the new service to the rooms as there probably don't have the capacity as they are for your current plans. So I'm thinking this is where you start. Figure out what you need in each room. Run the extra lines you'll need to the rooms from the B.Box. Now see what you can live without. Do you have an electric stove? If so, then there is probably a 30Amp 240V line you can ride on. (if someone lives there and needs the stove maybe, don't use it for the 12 hours the lights are on.) Is there other rooms you can borrow power from while not in use? There has to be a way! Let's all help Boomer get this done!


funny thing is we were bankin on the house being setup for an electric washer dryer and electric stove and just use those breakers. but the washer dryer is gas of course so that option is out, then the stove is gas but the oven is electric lol. go figure right and of course the gf likes to bake so i cant sacrifice the oven buuuut im liking the idea of having a schedule when and when not to use certain rooms/appliances. gona do it on a 240v setup.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Sucks about the power, good thing you checked it all out before just starting to put the room together.
> 
> I know someone that had that problem but instead of taking the old box out and upgrading he just put another breaker box next to it. So two boxes
> 
> ...


thaNKS for the info brotha. if we do upgrade itll just be an additional breaker box we install. but im liking the light schedule idea of just having the lights on at nite. should help keep temps down as well.



fishindog said:


> good luck on getting your breaker upgraded....Im excited to see your new setup when all is said and done


thanks man glad ure still along for the ride



sagensour said:


> Put your new breaker box in the garage if applicable. That means you might not need a permit. Other than that, electrcity is nothing you want to go cheap with. Im a electrician and know this for a fact it will cost around that much for a good pannel and good wire. Hell even one Zinco breaker at the Homer Depot is a bill. Anyways. I wish we all had big money to spend, I'd have solar panels like my neighboor. Can you convert anything to 220v


hmm jw how does this bypass needing a permit? since its inside and hidden or wat? its gonna b tricky since we have to have edision shut off all power to the house to access the underground vault and run new wiring to it from the new breaker so i gotta figure out how to get around all this shit too. but im confident we will get it handled this week. just mite have to bite the bullet with the price but fire safety is worth $2000+ so we will see but let me know more if u got other ideas


thanks again for all the input guys ill keep u posted as we work


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's an option...build a greenhouse and forget about it! lol


----------



## cazador (Feb 23, 2010)

Boomer - 100Amp is still a lot of power. I'm feeling comfortable that you can get away without adding the Additional 100Amps. You can add another breaker box (sub-panel) without adding more amperage to the house. I've done it. It's working out great. If your father or someone you know has electrical knowledge I'd get them involved to help guide you. Making sure you balance your electric loads correctly. If you have the funds to add the additional power then forget what I said and go ahead that would obviously be the best solution and add value to your property. Not sure having 50 amps in the bedroom will add too much unless selling to a grower, Humm there is an idea converting homes to grow sites and reselling. oops I digress. Anyway I hate to see your plans get slightly derailed for the time being but know you'll get through it. Start running the lines to the rooms that will need more power in the mean time as you will most likely need more power in there. one more thing that is obvious to some but just wanted to add. Run your lights on 220V. I tested my ballasts running on 110v and then on 220v as I suspected they run cooler (less amps). Which means to me that they are running more efficiently (less heat, less electric loss) and less heat means they should last longer too.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 23, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Here's an option...build a greenhouse and forget about it! lol


haha ya ill just rip the roof off the house and throw sum plastic covering over it and call it a day 



cazador said:


> Boomer - 100Amp is still a lot of power. I'm feeling comfortable that you can get away without adding the Additional 100Amps. You can add another breaker box (sub-panel) without adding more amperage to the house. I've done it. It's working out great. If your father or someone you know has electrical knowledge I'd get them involved to help guide you. Making sure you balance your electric loads correctly. If you have the funds to add the additional power then forget what I said and go ahead that would obviously be the best solution and add value to your property. Not sure having 50 amps in the bedroom will add too much unless selling to a grower, Humm there is an idea converting homes to grow sites and reselling. oops I digress. Anyway I hate to see your plans get slightly derailed for the time being but know you'll get through it. Start running the lines to the rooms that will need more power in the mean time as you will most likely need more power in there. one more thing that is obvious to some but just wanted to add. Run your lights on 220V. I tested my ballasts running on 110v and then on 220v as I suspected they run cooler (less amps). Which means to me that they are running more efficiently (less heat, less electric loss) and less heat means they should last longer too.


ya weve been workin everyday making calls and researching shit. so far were lookin pretty good.

i decided not to go with a chiller system and iceboxes. apparently its more money then the results produce to evenmake it worth it. along with the extra power draw and extra workload to setup the pvc piping to run the ice boxes.

but besides that now for power we are lookin at exactly that; a subpanel in the garage and were gonna sneak in a 50amp breaker in place of an old 30amp breaker. also we found a way to add 25 amps wihtout edison possibly knowing or at least needing permits. so i think we mite have it dialed. next plan is to actually start running the power. thanks guys


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 23, 2010)

Necessity is the Mother of Invention.   

With air cooled hoods ... a single room exhaust drawing passive airflow from air ducted from below the house or outside could keep the rooms cool enough ... without even using A.C.
.


----------



## Drella (Feb 23, 2010)

sounds lie ur getting it dialed, i knew you'd figure it out. there's so much help on here, im sure you'd figure out the cooling issue too! running the wires a bitch. i was in my attic for an hour last night, adding wire for a new bloom room! but good to be done!


----------



## cazador (Feb 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> but besides that now for power we are lookin at exactly that; a subpanel in the garage and were gonna sneak in a 50amp breaker in place of an old 30amp breaker. also we found a way to add 25 amps wihtout edison possibly knowing or at least needing permits. so i think we mite have it dialed. next plan is to actually start running the power. thanks guys


I'm sure your on top of it but had to say anyway, DON'T replace the 30A with a 50A breaker unless the line is rated for the 50Amps


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 24, 2010)

bterz said:


> The only way that would be sufficient is if you didn't care about plant count.
> 
> Realistically, 2lb's in a 2x2 area isn't realistic at all. Expert growers who have been doing this for years are barely hitting the GPW (gram per watt) mark under 1000w bulbs in a 4x4 area...
> 
> ...


81 plants in a 4x4 tray? Man, you must be growing some monsters 

I'm gonna be doing 144 in my 4x4 tray soon - 4" pots, hydroton.

Shooting for 7 grams per plant.

Fuck plant counts.

Also gonna have another 144 in my 2x4 tent (it's a double decker, with 2 2x4 trays).

Just took 294 clones this morning.

Again, fuck plant counts.

View attachment 726396


View attachment 726399


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> 81 plants in a 4x4 tray? Man, you must be growing some monsters
> 
> I'm gonna be doing 144 in my 4x4 tray soon - 4" pots, hydroton.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah fuck em! What's the strain though? Your cuts look good.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn Bro, sorry to hear about you new obstacle. I know you will work it out though. I can't beleive it would cost that much to change your breaker. Why not just run a sepreate 100 amp of the main breaker? I would stop by this thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/240481-bored-electrician-answer-your-questions.html and post your situation. IAMstoned has helped me out a few times with my electical dilemas. Good luck man, but for sure hit up that link.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 24, 2010)

Drella said:


> sounds lie ur getting it dialed, i knew you'd figure it out. there's so much help on here, im sure you'd figure out the cooling issue too! running the wires a bitch. i was in my attic for an hour last night, adding wire for a new bloom room! but good to be done!


ya its takin time but ill get it done. ill be lookin forward to see the new room 



cazador said:


> I'm sure your on top of it but had to say anyway, DON'T replace the 30A with a 50A breaker unless the line is rated for the 50Amps


well that makes sense so idk if i was faded when i wrote that or heard it lol
watever we had planned is supposed to work so we will see



Bob Smith said:


> 81 plants in a 4x4 tray? Man, you must be growing some monsters
> 
> I'm gonna be doing 144 in my 4x4 tray soon - 4" pots, hydroton.
> 
> ...


for this grow ill b doin 18 plants in each 4'x8' table for a total of 36 plants in flower.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Bro, sorry to hear about you new obstacle. I know you will work it out though. I can't beleive it would cost that much to change your breaker. Why not just run a sepreate 100 amp of the main breaker? I would stop by this thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/240481-bored-electrician-answer-your-questions.html and post your situation. IAMstoned has helped me out a few times with my electical dilemas. Good luck man, but for sure hit up that link.


ive talked to him last year and he helped me out as well. im sure we will get it figured out thanks for the support brotha


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

first harvest tonight with teaser photo shoot. all the other shots were too sluty! im trying to come off classy, but sluty. friday, the rest of harvest, i will post the real photo shoot!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

Drella said:


> first harvest tonight with teaser photo shoot. all the other shots were too sluty! im trying to come off classy, but sluty. friday, the rest of harvest, i will post the real photo shoot!


Haha 'classy, but slutty'. The perfect woman.


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

hope everythings going chill for you bro, looking forward to the new setup!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 5, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuck finally i get the god damn internet working lol. been over a week since we actually got the keys to the new place and moving shit in but the tech took forever to get out here to hook up the direct tv and dsl shit. so i couldnt start building the rooms until this weekend cuz they were running wires and shit.
anyways im still around guys just gettin shit finalized. ill do a more legit update tomorrow when i have a chance. we got a new pool table so im havin a buddy or two over for bud and brews to break in the new table haha. peace


----------



## Drella (Mar 6, 2010)

great man, cant wait for more updates!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 6, 2010)

right on man, glad to hear everything's moving along nicely now


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 6, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 7, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuck finally i get the god damn internet working lol. been over a week since we actually got the keys to the new place and moving shit in but the tech took forever to get out here to hook up the direct tv and dsl shit. so i couldnt start building the rooms until this weekend cuz they were running wires and shit.
> anyways im still around guys just gettin shit finalized. ill do a more legit update tomorrow when i have a chance. we got a new pool table so im havin a buddy or two over for bud and brews to break in the new table haha. peace


About fuckin time Bro..let's get this party started!!  Just bustin your balls, good to hear you are still putting it together..and I am sure you are stoked to be doen moving..I hate moving man. Fortunatley you should be staying put in your new place for a while.


----------



## slabhead (Mar 7, 2010)

boomer, me thinks you got your priorities a bit mixed up bro.  

jk  not!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 7, 2010)

here we go boomer 

is it bad your name reminds me of L4D everytime I see it?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 7, 2010)

So still been super busy building new shit workin on the house just in general. although today i made sum effort to work on the rooms. put door key locks on both rooms and picked up sum pond liner and laid it out over the crpet. also for the flowering room where the scrog tables will be; i have laid down 4'x8' plywood sheets on the carpet and then covering that with the pond liner. this way the hydro tables can be on wheels and roll around when needed. 

the mother plants are still doin good. pretty big now and im thinkin the two T5 flouro lamps arent supplying enough lumens, so my mission this week is to get part of the veg room setup at least good enough to host the mothers under a 400w MH lamp and then im gonna take cuttings from them to prune them down to a smaller size and at the same time get the clones rooting to go into veg. 


sad to say guys but last incident i had at work; i tripped and sprained my right knee in the stock room, the MRI results showed i retore part of my meniscus as well and need surgery again. so im habin ortho surgery end of this month.kinda sucks cuz i need to rush gettin both rooms up and running effectively before the surgery since i wont be able to do any work on the rooms for a while til im heald up. the gf can help out with maintenance shit but not major construction work ya know. so wish me luck time to hustle.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 7, 2010)

best wishes with the knee man, dont work to hard on it!!


----------



## Knickers (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang unfortunate. Best of luck with the surgery!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 7, 2010)

aww shit man 

smoking some green and purple luck for ya


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

thats shitty brother, i hope you get it dialed in before then, good luck.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 8, 2010)

Drella said:


> thats shitty brother, i hope you get it dialed in before then, good luck.


Damn boomer. Hope the surgery and rehab go smooth for you. Is it just arthoscopic or full on open and cut? Whatever I hope it goes well. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bummer Brother. Good thoughts headin your way. Good thing is Ortho suurgery on your knee will recover fast and if you get it all dialed like you want it should be easy to manage.


----------



## bterz (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Boomer! How you been man? Sorry to hear about your knee! Hope it gets better brother!

Starting to veg some clones I rooted in 6" RW blocks.


----------



## bterz (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Boomer! How you been man? Sorry to hear about your knee! Hope it gets better brother! Knees are a BITCH!! 

Hopefully you get going brotha! If it makes you get the urge to move a little quicker and motivates you to stop slackin, (just kidding, i havnt been reading, sorry) you need to catch up! 

Took some clones and rooted them, put them in 6" RW blocks and they've been vegging a week. This hydro shit is amazing! 

I hope all is well on your side dude! Best of luck! Tell your lady I said hello! 
Stay safe! 
Peace!


----------



## slabhead (Mar 8, 2010)

dang boomer, bad knees are a bitch. Get it fixed right or that sucker will haunt you forever. 

"if ya don't limp you ain't shit." lol 

Can't wait to see the new digs crank up 

take care


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 8, 2010)

gluck on your future endeavors.

sucks for your knee man, I have a bum knee too but it's heriditary. gl with the surgery.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words of encouragement guys. ill def be workin hard to get shit rolling and veggin the ladies. the ortho surgery should be quick and ill recover fast. only like a week. so im workin on the room today ill try and get pix up asap


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry i havent had a chance to reply to everyones posts but i appreciate it.

spent all day yesterday running around gettin shit and putting together the veg room alone lol. def took way longer then i thought and i didnt even get half done haha. but ive got all the supplies in one place now so itll be much easier.

i brought the mothers over from my parents house and took 72 cuttings of the sour grape mothers. i cleaned up the mothers and fed them sum superthrive and minor fert. the moms were actually too tall for my closet and were touching the T5 bulbs and got a little burnt tip goin on. 
but theyre doin great green healthy and strong. i installed a new 400w MH hortilux bulb with lumetek digital ballast; that will cover all 5 mothers.

then i took the 72 cuttings put them in a humid dome and rockwool cube tray and sprayed them down with an anti pest spray and threw them under a new T5 setup. so hopefully the cuttings will root within the next two weeks then moving onto an actual veg stage in hydro tables and rockwool cubes.

an issue i ran into by #1 being too faded #2 stressed out #3 being lazy; i didnt realize i had no rooting gel (Clonex) left over and it was midnight by the time i realized that with 80 cuttings already sitting in cups of water ready to b put in rockwool cubes... sooo i went ahead and did the cuttings transplant without rooting gel. idk wat will happen since ive never not used rooting gel; idk if itll take longer too root or sum wont make it at all... i just hope i get 36 strong clones to use for my veg then donate the rest bak to the collective. so wish me luck! more updates to come. and pictures hopefully haha


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> sorry i havent had a chance to reply to everyones posts but i appreciate it.
> 
> spent all day yesterday running around gettin shit and putting together the veg room alone lol. def took way longer then i thought and i didnt even get half done haha. but ive got all the supplies in one place now so itll be much easier.
> 
> ...


sounds like yer busy....we need more Bud porn boomer!!


----------



## slabhead (Mar 9, 2010)

good experiment to find out. I'm betting a bumper crop.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like things are moving in your world Boomer. Hope all is well. Knee injuries can be serious. Looking forward to this. I am moving in 2 short months, currently with a full flowering room just flipped. I am stressing. Keep it up


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's to a speedy recovery, my friend!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> sorry i havent had a chance to reply to everyones posts but i appreciate it.
> 
> spent all day yesterday running around gettin shit and putting together the veg room alone lol. def took way longer then i thought and i didnt even get half done haha. but ive got all the supplies in one place now so itll be much easier.
> 
> ...


Hey man glad to see you got shit moving along man. I know you have been biting at the bit to get started.
Just alittle tip on the cuttings. They will stay in cups of water for a long time. I actaually still have some extra cuttings right now sitting in a small vase with plain water for 5 days and they still look great. When I was a kid my mom used to root here ladies in cups of water in the window sil with ground up aspirin changing the water ever couple days. Just a little tip for next time if you can't put them straight into cubes or cloners.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 12, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey man glad to see you got shit moving along man. I know you have been biting at the bit to get started.
> Just alittle tip on the cuttings. They will stay in cups of water for a long time. I actaually still have some extra cuttings right now sitting in a small vase with plain water for 5 days and they still look great. When I was a kid my mom used to root here ladies in cups of water in the window sil with ground up aspirin changing the water ever couple days. Just a little tip for next time if you can't put them straight into cubes or cloners.


Ground-up aspirin? I've never heard of that one before...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 13, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Ground-up aspirin? I've never heard of that one before...


 
Well I am glad I could learn you somthing then Here is an article on aspirin and plants. Sorry in advance Boomer for the quick high jack.

How Aspirin Water Helps Plants
Contributor 
By Chyrene Pendleton, eHow Contributing Writer 

Simple, ordinary aspirin (acetylsalicylic acid) is turning out to be a true miracle pill. It has a long list of remedies for your health, and aspirin has also shown to be beneficial for your garden as well as your house plants. This makes sense, because a chemical related to aspirin, salicylic acid, naturally occurs in plants, such as in the bark of the willow tree. 

*Aspirin Water*

<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">Plants increase their own production of salicylic acid to heal themselves when threatened by disease, even emitting a salicylic gas to warn other plants that dangerous insects are around. Add aspirin to water and feed it to your plants to help speed up your plant's resistance to disease and form a stronger immune system. Grow larger than usual plants without pest problems.

Use only cheap, uncoated, regular strength aspirin for your plants. Grind the aspirin well using a mortar and pestle or the back of a spoon. The standard recipe is one aspirin for every 1 gallon of water. Mix the ground aspirin well in your water. Add a few drops of liquid soap to the water also--this helps the solution stick to your plants. *Indoor Plants*

Crush one aspirin and put it in your vase water. Add your cut flowers next. Your flowers see the cut as a wound and create a substance to hasten wilting and aging. The aspirin counteracts the substance, helping them stay fresh and last longer. 

Spray your potted house plants with aspirin water and see how their growth improves. Aspirin water helps to eliminate common house plant pest problems such as aphids. *

*


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know if I would even want to try that.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 13, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> I don't know if I would even want to try that.


 
Why would you try it? Do you not have another cloning method?..I was just using it as an example of keeping your cuttings around if you can't transfer to your cloning method. Now my mom has passed away, but in here days I must say she could grow anything and she lovced aspirin in her plants, but back in the day she grew lots of ganja..before you could just go buy cloning gel. I don't use aspirin..but have put mine in a vase with water for over a week with no issues, just pop them in the cloner and off they go. I put in water 7 days ago, here ya go. I haven't decided if I am gonna root these or not, so in the mean time they sit in water that I change every other day. 

You know you can make you own rooting harmone out of willow branches, which is what aspirin is derived from..The willow treee has natural rooting hormones in it. If you ever needed to you could soak willow branches in simmering water for a couple hours and make your own hormone...I would still just go by the shit at the store.. Sorry Boomer.. I am done with this subject I promise..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 13, 2010)

slabhead said:


> good experiment to find out. I'm betting a bumper crop.


bumper crop? lol idk wat that is haha my bad



wonderblunder said:


> Sounds like things are moving in your world Boomer. Hope all is well. Knee injuries can be serious. Looking forward to this. I am moving in 2 short months, currently with a full flowering room just flipped. I am stressing. Keep it up


thanks brotha goodluck with ur move as well!



DillWeed said:


> Here's to a speedy recovery, my friend!


 
again thanks for the kind words. btw wheres that violator kush clone u teased me about? haha




#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey man glad to see you got shit moving along man. I know you have been biting at the bit to get started.
> Just alittle tip on the cuttings. They will stay in cups of water for a long time. I actaually still have some extra cuttings right now sitting in a small vase with plain water for 5 days and they still look great. When I was a kid my mom used to root here ladies in cups of water in the window sil with ground up aspirin changing the water ever couple days. Just a little tip for next time if you can't put them straight into cubes or cloners.


thanks for the info brotha. next time i know i can leave em in cups for at least the night with no worries. i just didnt want to fuk up haha. so i transplanted the cuttings immediately into the rockwool cubes. theyre doin good now. pix soon


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 13, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Why would you try it? Do you not have another cloning method?..I was just using it as an example of keeping your cuttings around if you can't transfer to your cloning method. Now my mom has passed away, but in here days I must say she could grow anything and she lovced aspirin in her plants, but back in the day she grew lots of ganja..before you could just go buy cloning gel. I don't use aspirin..but have put mine in a vase with water for over a week with no issues, just pop them in the cloner and off they go. I put in water 7 days ago, here ya go. I haven't decided if I am gonna root these or not, so in the mean time they sit in water that I change every other day.
> 
> You know you can make you own rooting harmone out of willow branches, which is what aspirin is derived from..The willow treee has natural rooting hormones in it. If you ever needed to you could soak willow branches in simmering water for a couple hours and make your own hormone...I would still just go by the shit at the store.. Sorry Boomer.. I am done with this subject I promise..


 
haha no worries man i always am curious to hear new/old methods. i myself will stick to the cloning gel (if i actually remember to get sum next round haha) ill always have it. but appreciate the info.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 13, 2010)

Long time in the making but figured id tease u guys a little with an update showing the grow room underconstruction. this shit has been about 3 solid days of working alone and sum with my pops when he was free. but got alot done so far. the rest is all equipment shit and tedious but small shit. heavy wood lifting over ur head gets old in a hurry goin up and down staris all day with busted knees is a joke too. glad i got enouhg meds to keep me goin haha.
the first day i worked from 5am until 1230 am. haha i was cracked out and stoked i couldnt stop. i was shooting for 24hrs straight but the gf got mad at all the noise haha.

so as most u know i love to ramble so here we go;

Room A; Flower room
12/12 photocycle
as of right now the supplies and work done are;

laid plywood over the carpet for support and to allow the hydro table on wheels to roll as needed.

laid down pondliner for water protection

put up mylar (95% reflective, better then flat white as sumone metnioned) i only went half up since thats all thats needed. 

hung 4 of the 6 600w hps lamps. im picking up the other 2 today.

Support; we decided to go with a beam setup since the ceilings are vaulted and its a bitch for maintence and i need to hang a couple max fans for exhaust and the lamps themselves are around 30lbs. so we used 2"x8" boards for crossbeams. used joist hangers to hang them. the support boards are lag bolted to studs in the wall. the bolts were 4" long. the beams will b used to mount the ballast, duct work, lamps, fans, and curtain rod.

i will add a curtain of mylar to the middle of the room for added reflective material since im using lots of light i dont want to waste any lumens. plus i got left over mylar so why not?


the windows were boarded up with plywood and painted flat black facing out. we left the blinds partially openned tilted up so u cant see in but doesnt look boarded up. we left both the windows in the room open for the soon to be closed intake/exhaust system we will be running which is pretty advanced. ill cut a 12" duct intake hole mounted to two 1075cfm fans to air cool my light hoods and exhaust bak out the other window (benefit of having two seperate windows) 

umm i dont wanna go too into detail and lose u guys with the flower room so ill save it for a surprise...

now to move on;

Room B) Vegative stage, Mothers, clones, drying area

this is my secondary room just on foot smaller in size compared to the flowering room. 

this room has pondliner to protect the flooring, mylar on the side where lights are mounted, and window boarded up the same as the flower room and will have an exhaust fan as well to air cool my lamps.

the work table works great for cloning and trimming and other needed work.

the veg room has 5 mother plants right now under a 400w MH hortilux bulb with lumetek switchable ballast and XL hood.

the other lamp is a 1000w MH hortilux bulb lumetek switchable ballast that will be used over a 4'x4' hydro flood table to veg the clones to the proper heighth before transplanting them into the room next door for flower.

the closet will be dedicated to drying the bud 

i mounted 2 T5 flouros under the work table and the heatpad is underneath for root developement. i took 72 clones and theyre doin well still. been a couple days so far just took the humid dome off.

but that should be it for now time to get bak to work. were gettin more equip today and working on the wiring and subpanels. using a max of 70amps total for this system and goin all out. hope u guys enjoy. stay tuned


----------



## sagensour (Mar 13, 2010)

Hell Yeah. Grower Paradise. Great job so far. When I seen it, all I could think about was electricity$$$$$$


----------



## sagensour (Mar 13, 2010)

What straains again?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 13, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Hell Yeah. Grower Paradise. Great job so far. When I seen it, all I could think about was electricity$$$$$$


 
yea prob around $600 easy. but i got it covered. its a biz investment 

strain is SoUr Grape

thanks brotha stay tuned


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 13, 2010)

looking damn good Boom 

this shit's gonna be so ill when you got it fully operational


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> looking damn good Boom
> 
> this shit's gonna be so ill when you got it fully operational


Fuckin lookin good Bro!! I am so stoked to see how this set-up comes together man. I know how much of a perfectionist you are so I am sure it will be TITS!! How many 600's are you running..was it 4? I am thinking of switching to 4 600's when I move my room this summer. I am gonna be stealing many of your set-up ideas!! It will be fun when we both have similar set-ups to run some grow comps..


----------



## Drella (Mar 13, 2010)

wow bro, i can only imagine how sore you are framing up for those lights! it looks amazing, very exciting shit.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good! +Rep to you again!


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. Makes me want to put the wife and 3 kids in the basementand fill up my house. Can't wait to see it full.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 13, 2010)

You know I have a hard time picturing how it will all look, maybe a shot of the girlfriend in the room would help.... hehe


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 13, 2010)

rooms are coming along nicely. gotta love those 18 hour days in the rooms, building or just maintianing the plants its always nice !!

i wont ask for one right now but hoping you can throw a video together and give us a real tour, these rooms are going to be crazy filled up and running!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice Boomer......I like the cleaness


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for all the posts guys im just swamped and wil try to find time to reply to all ur posts. but the flower room is gonna be a total of 6 600w hps lamps.

i was lookin at buyin a new mac book pro this week since my Acer laptop is old and crapping out. but i know the mac has a video editing software program so i want to learn how to use it and throw sum tour videos togehter for u guys.

i just dont know how to upload it on RIU. load on youtube then use what code to copy and paste into RIU? thnaks guys


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 14, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i just dont know how to upload it on RIU. load on youtube then use what code to copy and paste into RIU? thnaks guys


Tech support to the rescue!

Let's say I wanted to embed this video here on RIU:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaK81oUmbbs

To embed it here you would do the following:

Get the YouTube "code" for the video, which is the alphanumeric series after the equals sign in any YouTube video and put it in between the proper tags as follows:

[youtube]qaK81oUmbbs[/youtube ]

All you would need to do is remove the space between the e and the ] and you have this:

[youtube]qaK81oUmbbs[/youtube]

Hope this helps!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good bro. Looks like a lot of fucking work. Great job. I can't beleive you did all that shit yourself. Amazing.

Thanks for the hook up yesterday. I love me some ww.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking very, very good Boomer.

BTW, good luck with your knee.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job Boomer, I just read most of your journal. Im gunna need a joint to finish the rest, its a long read, but keep up the good work. Hope your knee surgery goes well. I'll stop by to check your recent photos, that bud porn is literally bud porn lol. When I have a few minutes I'll have to check your previous grows, I missed them since I am fairly new to RIU.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

been long days of strenous work but its part of the fun for me, dispite setbaks and frustrations. still workin on both rooms but Room B the veg room is pretty much done. 
were doin a pretty illaborate duct/venting system in Room A (flower room) and ive ran into space issues and sum setbaks. im running a total of 4 big fans boasting 3400cfm and the duct work enters and exits out my boarded up windows and the existing blinds rattle around making a grip of noise. i needed to fix the sound issue quick since the rooms r in the front of the house and anyone can hear the fukn hurricane inside. so we rigged it up and went from like a sound level 8 all the way down to like a 2. huge diff. so now i no longer worry about security due to noise.

the ballasts are all hung now and floor all boarded up in the flower room. got my 100 can carbon filter hooked up to a 755cfm fan and got to put together the new c02 propane generator. 
we started running the power lines today. we upgraded to 125amp breaker box and branched off that inside teh garage with a 70amp subpanel running 4gauge wiring. the breakers inside the subpanel are a combination of 220v and 130v. from the subpanel e are running power to the new 24,000 btu split AC unit and running both 240v and 130v power wires to room A and room B. its been pretty intense work and lots to learn.

i know im rambling as usual but finally sat down to smoke and watch sum southpark with the lady. so thats about it for now im waiting til i have my surgery next week to get my new Macbook and film the growrooms an edit it up sick and post new video updates on here for u guys.


----------



## Drella (Mar 16, 2010)

do they even make a romex cable with 4 gauge wire. holy crap! it really sounds like a ridiculous amount of work bro, but i know what you mean the fun part of it all. when its all installed and running, and strains dialed in, that is really an amazing feeling, and your almost there!

Thats great you got the co2 generators, im so jealous. it cool that you got the sound level down, the backside of my bloom closet, is my personal closet. we had to quiet down the 4" inline to be able to sleep.

keep it up bro!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds awesome man. 

Yea, I had sound issues with my window box too. But dam, Im only pushin a couple hundred cfm. What did you do, get cement blinds?

So how are the 72 clones doing durring all this construction. Should be seeing roots soon.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Sounds awesome man.
> 
> Yea, I had sound issues with my window box too. But dam, Im only pushin a couple hundred cfm. What did you do, get cement blinds?
> 
> So how are the 72 clones doing durring all this construction. Should be seeing roots soon.


Cant wait for the movie Boomer. HEy good luck with your surgery and if you need any help you have my number bro.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Cant wait for the movie Boomer. HEy good luck with your surgery and if you need any help you have my number bro.


thanks GT i appreciate it but this surgery is just an ortho i should b ok and bak up in no time!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

Drella said:


> do they even make a romex cable with 4 gauge wire. holy crap! it really sounds like a ridiculous amount of work bro, but i know what you mean the fun part of it all. when its all installed and running, and strains dialed in, that is really an amazing feeling, and your almost there!
> 
> Thats great you got the co2 generators, im so jealous. it cool that you got the sound level down, the backside of my bloom closet, is my personal closet. we had to quiet down the 4" inline to be able to sleep.
> 
> keep it up bro!


i stand corrected we used 6gauge wire. haha rated for 65 amps. but either way its big wire. we ran copper wiring not the romex. we mite use romex for outside tho. we ran it all in wire flex. ill show u all in the video.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Sounds awesome man.
> 
> Yea, I had sound issues with my window box too. But dam, Im only pushin a couple hundred cfm. What did you do, get cement blinds?
> 
> So how are the 72 clones doing durring all this construction. Should be seeing roots soon.


ya its such a small issue u never really consider it in the design, or at least i didnt hha. the sound was always gonna be an issue in my mind but now we fixed it so im relieved. took half a day to resolve it tho so its sumwat a setbak but still hustlin forward.

we actual considered doin wooden blinds but too much time effort and money would b wasted so we used sumthing else wooden but its gonna remain a secret for security reasons lol

the cfm is alot but i have a lot of ducting and hoods to cool down so its worth it. plus in room A we have two seperate windows (one intake and one exhust) then in room B the one window is intake only and im gonna exhaust out the previous AC duct. ill show u in the video but ull get the idea.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> been long days of strenous work but its part of the fun for me, dispite setbaks and frustrations. still workin on both rooms but Room B the veg room is pretty much done.
> were doin a pretty illaborate duct/venting system in Room A (flower room) and ive ran into space issues and sum setbaks. im running a total of 4 big fans boasting 3400cfm and the duct work enters and exits out my boarded up windows and the existing blinds rattle around making a grip of noise. i needed to fix the sound issue quick since the rooms r in the front of the house and anyone can hear the fukn hurricane inside. so we rigged it up and went from like a sound level 8 all the way down to like a 2. huge diff. so now i no longer worry about security due to noise.
> 
> the ballasts are all hung now and floor all boarded up in the flower room. got my 100 can carbon filter hooked up to a 755cfm fan and got to put together the new c02 propane generator.
> ...


Hey Boomer, just passing through, checkin up on your progress. Looks like you been very busy. Rooms are looking very good as well. I guess lots of preperation and research always pays off.

I think I saw a pic way back (old grow that I was lurkin on)with you and a brace or something round your leg, is this what the operation is for? (I think it was your thread)Good luck with it whatever the case. I am just waiting on my operation date for my knee. Seems I have arthritis on my acl (which was removed about 15 years ago), but my miniscus is also buggered. Hopefully they can do something to help it, it just keeps going all the time and leaving me limping around in constant pain....time to roll another fatty.

All the best,

DST


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like you've got your shit almost fully rocking and rolling my friend, good deal.

Very glad that you made the right move and went with a CO2 generator as opposed to tanks - you would've been going through a tank in as long as it takes me to smoke a cig.

Also, ventilation's a bitch, isn't it? I have about 2500CFM of centrifugal fans in my garage right now, and am adding another 1500CFM - gets loud as shit - for sound control, I'm going to cover every wall (and possibly the ceiling, but that's vaulted and it'd be an uber bitch) with sound deadening foam.

It's expensive and a pain in the ass, but there's nothing like a silent grow op 

EDIT: gonna get something cheaper than this, but this is the general idea:

http://www.soundprooffoam.com/soft-sound-studio-pyramid.html

Prolly run me about $1K just in the foam costs, but there's no price too high for peace of mind, IMO.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Boomer, just passing through, checkin up on your progress. Looks like you been very busy. Rooms are looking very good as well. I guess lots of preperation and research always pays off.
> 
> I think I saw a pic way back (old grow that I was lurkin on)with you and a brace or something round your leg, is this what the operation is for? (I think it was your thread)Good luck with it whatever the case. I am just waiting on my operation date for my knee. Seems I have arthritis on my acl (which was removed about 15 years ago), but my miniscus is also buggered. Hopefully they can do something to help it, it just keeps going all the time and leaving me limping around in constant pain....time to roll another fatty.
> 
> ...


haha ya that pic was from my outdoor grow. i have athletic ortho knee braces on both legs and its been like that for a couple years now, im gettin my meniscus on my right knee cleaned up. but sounds like ure havin ur own issues as well. i wish u the best of luck.




Bob Smith said:


> Sounds like you've got your shit almost fully rocking and rolling my friend, good deal.
> 
> Very glad that you made the right move and went with a CO2 generator as opposed to tanks - you would've been going through a tank in as long as it takes me to smoke a cig.
> 
> ...



glad u could stop by bob. ya its been a lot of work and trial/error but its worth it all. been a year in the making and my tab is around $10,000 so far. i couldnt of said it any better then u tho, "theres no price too high for a piece of mind." instant classic for me.

im acutally lookin at installing foam insulation on the bak of the doors to help keep sound in the house quiet. thats really about all the noise i have to deal with now.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 17, 2010)

caught wind of you via Jig and Cruzer, def subscribed and repping you bud. I also love that damn avatar.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> caught wind of you via Jig and Cruzer, def subscribed and repping you bud. I also love that damn avatar.


glad u couldcruise by and pull up a chair. just in time too! all the setup is close to being done and startin veg!
oh and more photoshoots to come


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Man Bro, sounds like and intense project. I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## JeepBeep (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Boomer, haven't been on the site in awhile, but I glad I cam back when I did. I am doing something similar, some sour grape under a 1000w. Im in OC as well, and wouldnt mind some friendly pointers and such if your down.. HAHA

Anywhoo, looks good man.

Where did you get your Clones at?

I am using the Smart pots w/ Roots Organic. 1 week into Veg. 

I have 3 strains going, have you heard of the other to? Honeymoon & Blue Dragon.... and of course the Sour Grape.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 18, 2010)

k i went in and bought a new macbook pro and im stoked to have a new toy with all kinds of shit to work on. i took a quick video clip of the room thats still in progress. i just wanted to give u guys a virtual tour and update since theres so much goin on. i havent had time to master the ivideo program for music and fonts etc but ill figure it out post surgery.

hope u guys enjoy!

the loft is full of remaining duct work and the dark room i attempt to see into is just a storage room for all my boxes and new shit for the growrooms. the rest is easily seen, plz let me know if u guys have any issues seeing the video its my first time and thanks to Dill for providing the video code.



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlYZLnB2db0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlYZLnB2db0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## JeepBeep (Mar 18, 2010)

You got the video on private =(


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 18, 2010)

lol my bad. does it work now?


----------



## JeepBeep (Mar 18, 2010)

Hell yeah it works. Dam it looks like you got allot going on there. If you ever need any Electrical help or supplies, let me know I got a shop with lots of goodies.


----------



## JeepBeep (Mar 18, 2010)

looks like you go to Green coast Hydro (meats) I have been there a few times, they have a nice selection, but there customer service can be harsh sometime. 

Is that where you usually shop?


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 18, 2010)

good shit boom    

so rad to see your concepts of everything coming together so nicely in the new place


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dam, You sure have been buzy. Thanks for the vid, now I an totally confused. lol
No, I get it. You went through the wall with the ventalation. I can make out most of the items in there, The one thing Im not sure of is that box hanging in the flower room. I assume thats a co2 generator?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 18, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Dam, You sure have been buzy. Thanks for the vid, now I an totally confused. lol
> No, I get it. You went through the wall with the ventalation. I can make out most of the items in there, The one thing Im not sure of is that box hanging in the flower room. I assume thats a co2 generator?


yessir  GEN-1 

i havent finished hookin it up to the propane tnak


----------



## bterz (Mar 18, 2010)

Dude! Awesome! I just got a Gen2! Natural gas.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn, no idea how this one slipped by me, sub'd. Those can Max-Fans are nice as hell aren't they?... I gotta go back and find whoever suggested me them and toss some rep to that man.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice! I especially loved that you focused on the fire extinguisher for a quick second just to let us all know you've got everything under control in case of fire!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow Boomer you aren't fuckin around. I knew you would cross every T and dot every 'i' man. I can't gove you anymore rep now but man I would give you a triple hit if I could. Can't wait to see this sanctuary come together.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 19, 2010)

wow.. boomer aint fuckin around no more..  

puts my grow to shame. Grow on brother!


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 19, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> yessir  GEN-1
> 
> i havent finished hookin it up to the propane tnak


Looking good buddy, looking very good.

I wish someone would've given me the memo that videos are supposed to be silent, but I like to think that everyone's dying to hear my words of wisdom so I yap all the way through mine 

Also, when you try to light that generator, wear something on your thumb - you need to hold down the little red thing for a while whilst lighting, and I had an imprint on my thumb for a good day or two (plus it hurt like fuck). Takes a good coupla minutes to "purge the lines" or whatever it's called when you first light it.

EDIT: another good thing to have and which I'll be installing soon enough (so cheap how could you not for the peace of mind and having a propane generator in the room) is one of these:

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/in+your+garage/garage+accessories/ceiling+mounted+unmanned+fire+extinguisher.do

Ruining a crop and a couple thousand in equipment sure beats burning your house down AND going to jail.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 19, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn, no idea how this one slipped by me, sub'd. Those can Max-Fans are nice as hell aren't they?... I gotta go back and find whoever suggested me them and toss some rep to that man.


its been a yer in progress of experience and research but glad u could pull up a chair!




DillWeed said:


> Very nice! I especially loved that you focused on the fire extinguisher for a quick second just to let us all know you've got everything under control in case of fire!


haha thanks ya i was a lil faded and never really used the video function on my camera before but its alearning process. got xtinguishers in both rooms. never too safe 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Wow Boomer you aren't fuckin around. I knew you would cross every T and dot every 'i' man. I can't gove you anymore rep now but man I would give you a triple hit if I could. Can't wait to see this sanctuary come together.


haha u know i never fuck around. always doin things 110% brotha. thanks for the rep before i still gotta get to that and hook peeps up on here for helpin me out. just been swamped.



w1ckedchowda said:


> wow.. boomer aint fuckin around no more..
> 
> puts my grow to shame. Grow on brother!


everyones grows are diff dont trip. i get sum of my ideas from others grows and thats wat its all about, sharing



Bob Smith said:


> Looking good buddy, looking very good.
> 
> I wish someone would've given me the memo that videos are supposed to be silent, but I like to think that everyone's dying to hear my words of wisdom so I yap all the way through mine
> 
> ...



thanks for the headsup i was reading about purging all the air out could take 5 times to start up since its a 12ft hose and has a lot of air. ill throw sum gloves on for sure. my thumb already has a calice goin on from the other work ive been doin. stay tuned


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Mar 19, 2010)

All i can say is BAD Fucking ASS Boomer!!!

ROCK ON !!!
Lets Seen some more Bud Porn


----------



## fishindog (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW Boom looking wonderful!!!! I wish i had a setup like that


----------



## Drella (Mar 20, 2010)

great vid bro, were are all in awe, just amazing, talk about a lot of work, it looks real loctite bro, keep it up!


----------



## sagensour (Mar 20, 2010)

Niceeeeee!


----------



## sagensour (Mar 20, 2010)

Here you go. If I can post more lemme know. Sorry had to do one more. Pics are a week old.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 21, 2010)

sagensour said:


>


Very nice and sugary, my friend! +Rep from me to you.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 21, 2010)

got to love them Macbooks. I have 1 right in front of me. Plants got huge! Nice looking room. Any space for another Outdoor grow to charge up the cash flow. Looks like you have spent a nice chunk on all that fancy equp


----------



## sagensour (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks man. Gotta love organics. Anyways sorry Boomer. Back to you!


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been thinking about getting one of those ceiling fire extinguishers too, because even if you are within the legal limit your house insurance won't pay for the fire damage if your growing in your house. If your looking to buy one just google Flame Defender they range in price for 40$ to 150$ depending on the size but better safe than sorry.


----------



## sagensour (Mar 22, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I have been thinking about getting one of those ceiling fire extinguishers too, because even if you are within the legal limit your house insurance won't pay for the fire damage if your growing in your house. If your looking to buy one just google Flame Defender they range in price for 40$ to 150$ depending on the size but better safe than sorry.


 
Great IDEAR!


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 23, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> better safe than sorry.


Amen to that!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 23, 2010)

sorry for hte lag on responding to everyones post but im sure u all can understand how busy ive been. or at least imagine lol. 

enjoyed my last free walking weekend and worked my ass all day monday and tues and tomorrow morning is wednesday and 6am is my scheduled surgery time.
so im sitting here smoking sum hash to help me pass out and i do have to say the room is coming together nicely. ran into a few setbaks and learning to make adjustments as we go but i love a challenge and kinda sad im almost done with the build. i mean im stoked to get actually growing and the results... but just like goin on vacation; the trip is half the fun. im sure ill do upgrades cuz ill get bored and want to try diff methods, but until then lets get this shit rolling. literally 

i took a few pix of construction and pix of both rooms. as well as two new videos of each room for u guys to take a stoney tour on. ill upload them tomrrow or whenevr im feeling up to it and try to edit the video and mess with the cool effects  lol

ill be needing sum advice on shit coming up like; scrog table design and measurements, materials, etc.

maybe info on advanced hydro shit etc but i think i got the basics for now and will tweak it as we go.

the clones are doin good. lost a few (about 6 so far but i had also taken a good 25-30 half ass tiny cuttings just cuz they were there and i had a whole tray to fill up so i said fuk it ill experiment... and most are still rooting so it was a good test  hopefully this coming weekend or so ill feel better to crutch my ass upstairs and do a transplant and get the clones into 6" rockwool cubes and start vegging under the 1000w MH.

enough rambling for now gonna go sit out bak admire the stars with my pup and pipe and enjoy the rest of my night.


----------



## bterz (Mar 23, 2010)

Why not say F the table and just stake anything that needs support? The net can be a real PITA I hear!

Just my .02!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 24, 2010)

bterz said:


> Why not say F the table and just stake anything that needs support? The net can be a real PITA I hear!
> 
> Just my .02!


Yeah I second that.


Hope things go well bro. Good luck.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Mar 24, 2010)

...hey boomer, do you run your co2 all the way through your grow, or just for a few weeks?

...first time using co2 here...my crop is still in harvest...I just converted back to freash air @ week 7. I've noticed that the buds are not as sticky as my normal crop, however, they are fatter...and they smell a little different also...any clue why? ...or am I just trip'n? ...again, this was my first time using co2 (kept 1500 ppm during light hours,temps 75-80), just wonder if they'll get their normal stickyness , I still have a good week of bloom left. ...any ideas?


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 24, 2010)

The rooms look like they are coming along nicley, dope video man. Keep the vids coming !


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 24, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> I have been thinking about getting one of those ceiling fire extinguishers too, because even if you are within the legal limit your house insurance won't pay for the fire damage if your growing in your house. If your looking to buy one just google Flame Defender they range in price for 40$ to 150$ depending on the size but better safe than sorry.


It's really a no-brainer - I was looking through a hydro catalog and saw it and immediately decided that was the move.

It's good to have a "normal" extinguisher in there as well, but what are the odds that you'll be in your grow room when a fire breaks out?

It also ESPECIALLY makes sense if you're running a CO2 generator.

Good luck with your surgery, Boomer.


----------



## JeepBeep (Mar 24, 2010)

Awe Boom, good luck in surgery. You will come back better and stronger than before. 

I think you should net up that SCROG table, its easy to make a PVS support and wrap it with netting. 

I was actually thinking of making one of those this weekend or getting bamboo sticks and use those for staking.


----------



## bterz (Mar 24, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...hey boomer, do you run your co2 all the way through your grow, or just for a few weeks?
> 
> ...first time using co2 here...my crop is still in harvest...I just converted back to freash air @ week 7. I've noticed that the buds are not as sticky as my normal crop, however, they are fatter...and they smell a little different also...any clue why? ...or am I just trip'n? ...again, this was my first time using co2 (kept 1500 ppm during light hours,temps 75-80), just wonder if they'll get their normal stickyness , I still have a good week of bloom left. ...any ideas?


Hey bro. Are you exhausting your room after running co2 or is it competely sealed?

You're wasting your time running co2 with temps under 85 degrees. Keep those temps about 85-87 and you will be rewarded.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

bterz said:


> Why not say F the table and just stake anything that needs support? The net can be a real PITA I hear!
> 
> Just my .02!





d.c. beard said:


> Yeah I second that.
> 
> 
> Hope things go well bro. Good luck.



lol well i am doin a weave scrog.... so cant ignore the scrpg netting and just stake up xmas trees. just who knows i may change my grow methods up if it doesnt produce the results i expect.

but thanks for the best wishes guys. stay tuned for tge update


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...hey boomer, do you run your co2 all the way through your grow, or just for a few weeks?
> 
> ...first time using co2 here...my crop is still in harvest...I just converted back to freash air @ week 7. I've noticed that the buds are not as sticky as my normal crop, however, they are fatter...and they smell a little different also...any clue why? ...or am I just trip'n? ...again, this was my first time using co2 (kept 1500 ppm during light hours,temps 75-80), just wonder if they'll get their normal stickyness , I still have a good week of bloom left. ...any ideas?


honestly itll b my first time using c02 myself so i cant answer in too much confidence but from wat i understand u were right to run c02 during daytime hours. c02 injection allows u to push temps 80-90degrees. 85 being prime for c02 uptake. at least thats wat i remember reading from my research.
also c02 is meant to speed up the growth in cannabis but does not make the potency of the thc any higher from wat ive also read. the stickiness im not sure... theres many variables in wat ure comparing too... nutes? strains? etc... but idk if id be able to solve that one for u. but big nugs are great to hear regardless!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

BongFiend420 said:


> The rooms look like they are coming along nicley, dope video man. Keep the vids coming !


thanks brotha glad u could stop by. come bak soon im uploadig the new videos and pix asap!



Bob Smith said:


> It's really a no-brainer - I was looking through a hydro catalog and saw it and immediately decided that was the move.
> 
> It's good to have a "normal" extinguisher in there as well, but what are the odds that you'll be in your grow room when a fire breaks out?
> 
> ...


ya i picked those small ones up at costco and have a reg size in the house cuz ure right; wat good does the extinguisher do if the rooms are full of flames already haha. my buddy is a fire fighter and gettin me sum legit shit to prevent and help.




JeepBeep said:


> Awe Boom, good luck in surgery. You will come back better and stronger than before.
> 
> I think you should net up that SCROG table, its easy to make a PVS support and wrap it with netting.
> 
> I was actually thinking of making one of those this weekend or getting bamboo sticks and use those for staking.


thanks man the surgery went well. wont ever be good as new since its my 4th surgery and the 3rd one on this same knee. but its the story of my life.

"im thinking about getting metal legs... its a risky operation but itll be worth it..." -Grandmas Boy


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

bterz said:


> Hey bro. Are you exhausting your room after running co2 or is it competely sealed?
> 
> You're wasting your time running co2 with temps under 85 degrees. Keep those temps about 85-87 and you will be rewarded.


haha at first bterz i thought u were writing me that i was like uhhh come on man i know wats up... lol

but ya i thinki i replied to his post as well sayin the same thing about the temps. u just clarified a little more.

my room just for clarification is a co2 generator setup for a 3200sqft greenhouse and set for 1500ppm level. completely sealed and aircooled hoods with 2000cfm


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> "im thinking about getting metal legs... its a risky operation but itll be worth it..." -Grandmas Boy


Hahahaha great quote bro!


----------



## slabhead (Mar 24, 2010)

"Lt Dan, you got legs."
"Titanium, like the space shuttle."

Looking for the updates. Best wishes on the PT.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 24, 2010)

Here you go Boomer, I made this prototype a while back. The huge backpack is the only drawback, but that's where the midget rides. He controls all your movements through a complicated system of ropes and pulleys. Let me know if you want me to ship it out to ya.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

dude thats so for me!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 24, 2010)

might be a little hard getting under your lights to work with that pack but im sure you'll figure it out


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha at first bterz i thought u were writing me that i was like uhhh come on man i know wats up... lol
> 
> but ya i thinki i replied to his post as well sayin the same thing about the temps. u just clarified a little more.
> 
> my room just for clarification is a co2 generator setup for a 3200sqft greenhouse and set for 1500ppm level. completely sealed and aircooled hoods with 2000cfm


 
I am curious too Boomer are you going to have a sepreate exhaust fan to kick on every once in a while to refresh the air or are you keeping it sealed? Sorry if this is redundant. Also are you gonna have a chiller res for the CO2 gen or are you just going to RTW? I have been reading on how much water they use and it sounds like a re with a chiller in it to recycle the water through the generator works and saves a shit load of water.

Good vibes at ya on a speedy recovery!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am curious too Boomer are you going to have a sepreate exhaust fan to kick on every once in a while to refresh the air or are you keeping it sealed? Sorry if this is redundant. Also are you gonna have a chiller res for the CO2 gen or are you just going to RTW? I have been reading on how much water they use and it sounds like a re with a chiller in it to recycle the water through the generator works and saves a shit load of water.
> 
> Good vibes at ya on a speedy recovery!


i dont have any other exhaust setup. spent enough money and time doin a huge vent design that takes up a shitload of room. so for fresh air exchange a simple door open should do the deed. if i have issues ill make the needed changes.

im not sure wat generator ure lookin at but the GEN-1 c02 generator i got plugs the regulator to the propane tank and the generator has four propane burners that burn 15ppm/hour. the heat and humidity and a byproduct i am aware of and prepared for. other then that im not aware of a chiller rez etc for the c02 gen.


----------



## sagensour (Mar 24, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah I second that.
> 
> 
> Hope things go well bro. Good luck.


 
I would recommend bending instead of net. Done both ways, bent is better for me. Plants with monster colas are the palnts that get turned.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 24, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i dont have any other exhaust setup. spent enough money and time doin a huge vent design that takes up a shitload of room. so for fresh air exchange a simple door open should do the deed. if i have issues ill make the needed changes.
> 
> im not sure wat generator ure lookin at but the GEN-1 c02 generator i got plugs the regulator to the propane tank and the generator has four propane burners that burn 15ppm/hour. the heat and humidity and a byproduct i am aware of and prepared for. other then that im not aware of a chiller rez etc for the c02 gen.


 
Oh my bad, I was thinking it was the water cooled generator. As for the fresh air exchange, the only reason I ask, is because I have seen sealed set-ups with no outside air exchange which I guess is the true meaning of a sealed room. I was just wondering what your plan is.


----------



## Boulderheads (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice Work going with the MBP.. I have the first generation MBP that Apple came out with. It's nice to see the community of Apple users is growing. If you have any questions on what your MBP can do or need software programs for it I can help you immensely. I have been working on a Mac for nearly 6 years now. Haven't been around much due to school and lack of an op going right now, but I am glad to see your still rockin.

Peace-Boulder


----------



## Drella (Mar 24, 2010)

great picture DC, where the hell do you get those funny ass photos!

Boomer, i run a sealed room, in that i only have exhaust, so the air finds a way to passively intake. the plants get oxygen when i open the doors and let them breath. i want to someday get some co2 setup, but i think ur doing it right. good exhaust is one of my biggest priorities in growing, and youre duct work looks way powerful!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

so the surgery went well but the doc had planned on just repairing my meniscus instead he had to take the whole damn thing out. so im short a ligament lol. story of my life. but ill just stay positive and be happy i still have my legs. (or wats left of them lol) 
anyways it being my 4th surgery i was feeling pretty good once i got out and home so i decided to edit up the videos and upload sum pix for u guys via photobucket and hope u enjoy.

im planning on starting an entire new grow journal just for the sake of conveinance and ability to track my time frames for shit. this journal i guess we will just call it the theory into design and construction. 

im also considering making a Ventilation and ducting thread under advanced if anyone thinks the design and setup of my pops AC methods is worth sharing with others. 

as promised....

frame layout for hydro tables. designed standing vertical for added strentgh. caster wheels to turn any direction needed. they worked great on the board covered floor even with the pond liner down.















clones seem to be doin well dispite losing a few weaklings.






mother plants recovering nicely and huge growth noted once placed under the MH HID lamp





this is walkin into Room A; Flower room

ill list everything in the room at a later time. but as u can see hydro tables on wheels are done and operational. fans and all ducting is done as well. oscillating fans mounted ut need to be raised sum. scrog table still needs to be done.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow i cant wait till there is a nice green sea in those trays  looking good though, very professional look. Once i get a couple harvests under me i want a setup very similar to this(scrog, CO2, 4000w, 4 screens 12 plants), i like your go big or go home attitude lol. hope the recovery keeps going well and fast so you have more time to perfect these rooms!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 25, 2010)

KICK ASS SET-UP!!! I would expect nothing less from you though man. You got me thinking about my room now. are those 4x8 trays or 3x6? Also is that a 50 gal res per tray? I really like the idea of the rollers on the tables. I am going to copy your design for sure on that one and with the pool liner over plywood or osb too. Great idea. You got that shit dialed man. I am glad you are right in front of me on the set-up that way I can steel all your great ideas. lol 
That sucks about having to remove the ligament completley man, what does that do to your mobility or do you know yet?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 25, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Oh my bad, I was thinking it was the water cooled generator. As for the fresh air exchange, the only reason I ask, is because I have seen sealed set-ups with no outside air exchange which I guess is the true meaning of a sealed room. I was just wondering what your plan is.


From what I hear the best way to run CO2 is in a sealed room. What that means I gather is that you pump the room with CO2 constantly up to a certain level (say like 1600 ppm), and you do not have any intake or exhaust fans running generally speaking. Once the desired level is reached you simply maintain the level with a very low CO2 output (via CO2 climate control) rather than cranking it the whole time. Actually even with cranking it the whole time if you don't have the room sealed I don't see how you would get anything out of it at all really. It'll all just get sucked out with the room exhaust.

Anyway, every so often (actually whenever the temps go above a certain threshold like say 91 degrees or whatever you choose) another climate control device monitors the temps and when they get too high it kicks on your room intake/exhaust fans to bring fresh air into the room/exhaust spent air out and lower the temps back down to wherever you have it set. Then the fans kick off via the climate control again and you have a sealed room that will begin to fill back up with CO2.

Oh and this is all done with the use of 2 back-draft dampers, which work as 2 check valves for your airflow allowing the room to seal itself off when the fans stop running. They're spring-loaded.

Then you exhaust all your lamps separately, pulling fresh air in from outside the sealed room and also exhausting the spent air back outside of the sealed room as well.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 25, 2010)

That's one beast setup bro!

What is that, 6" ducting feeding into an 8" trunk line? Man I hope you got one hell of a bitchin' fan to pull all that air!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 25, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> From what I hear the best way to run CO2 is in a sealed room. What that means I gather is that you pump the room with CO2 constantly up to a certain level (say like 1600 ppm), and you do not have any intake or exhaust fans running generally speaking. Once the desired level is reached you simply maintain the level with a very low CO2 output (via CO2 climate control) rather than cranking it the whole time. Actually even with cranking it the whole time if you don't have the room sealed I don't see how you would get anything out of it at all really. It'll all just get sucked out with the room exhaust.
> 
> Anyway, every so often (actually whenever the temps go above a certain threshold like say 91 degrees or whatever you choose) another climate control device monitors the temps and when they get too high it kicks on your room intake/exhaust fans to bring fresh air into the room/exhaust spent air out and lower the temps back down to wherever you have it set. Then the fans kick off via the climate control again and you have a sealed room that will begin to fill back up with CO2.
> 
> ...


 
Great explanation Bro. I do understand for the most part how the sealed room works, I have heard however of exhausting a couple times during the lights off, since most of the time the CO2 is not running then anyway. I just wonder if it would be beneficial to replace the air while they are sleeping or if it doesn;t matter. Thanks again for the detailed explanation man.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Mar 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> honestly itll b my first time using c02 myself so i cant answer in too much confidence but from wat i understand u were right to run c02 during daytime hours. c02 injection allows u to push temps 80-90degrees. 85 being prime for c02 uptake. at least thats wat i remember reading from my research.
> also c02 is meant to speed up the growth in cannabis but does not make the potency of the thc any higher from wat ive also read. the stickiness im not sure... theres many variables in wat ure comparing too... nutes? strains? etc... but idk if id be able to solve that one for u. but big nugs are great to hear regardless!


...yeah, this is crazy...right now I'm in FFOF, using my organic teas....I've been doing this for a couple years now using freash air, and I get some stinky, sticky, nasty, nugs...but, only 3/4 elbow per 600w HPS...I'm trying to get over a bow...you already know...who don't want more, right? I kept my temps 85-90, the temps stayed around 78 - 80 while the lights were off though (using a CD-6 co2 burner w/ monitor caused heat constantly)....

...idk man, I'm puzzled. They are fluffy as hell, but...just don't have the same funk to them....tonight was supposed to be my harvest night (8 wks) I posted pics in my journal, they look stupid sticky, but...nothing like normal.... all the trichs are clear/cloudy still yet....I have the feeling somewhere along the line, too much co2 will stunt our shit man....I chat elsewhere ya know, a guy told me that co2 makes the plants put all their energy into producing size, and slacks elsewhere! ...they forsure made a hell of alot more pistils....idk, I'm stuck like Chuck!


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

lovely setup boom mate, would u say the acustic ducting works?


----------



## haze2 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fuckin subscribed you have some nice journals mang!!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm subscribed... Hope you are feeling better soon....

Laceygirl...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 25, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Wow i cant wait till there is a nice green sea in those trays  looking good though, very professional look. Once i get a couple harvests under me i want a setup very similar to this(scrog, CO2, 4000w, 4 screens 12 plants), i like your go big or go home attitude lol. hope the recovery keeps going well and fast so you have more time to perfect these rooms!


thanks brotha ya ive always been about go big or go home 120% effort always nuthin less, money is usually the issue as well but ive done all my vehicles as show trucks too and i expect nuthin less from myself regarding growing either. invested a lot into this but still less then the $120k ive spent over time with a couple diff vehicles that dont ever produce financial results. at least this grow is for a good cause and def worth the investment.
the reovery is goin well thanks for the best wishes



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> KICK ASS SET-UP!!! I would expect nothing less from you though man. You got me thinking about my room now. are those 4x8 trays or 3x6? Also is that a 50 gal res per tray? I really like the idea of the rollers on the tables. I am going to copy your design for sure on that one and with the pool liner over plywood or osb too. Great idea. You got that shit dialed man. I am glad you are right in front of me on the set-up that way I can steel all your great ideas. lol
> That sucks about having to remove the ligament completley man, what does that do to your mobility or do you know yet?



brotha i gotta give u credit as well ur setup is wat i used to mirror this grow setup into a larger setup. all i did was blow urs up haha. and made my own twists of course 

the hydrofarm tables are 4'x8' (go big or go home rite?  ) and i have 2 70gallon feed rez underneath the tables and a 200gallon reverse osmosis rez in the garage below (yes i said 200 gallons...  )

the caster wheels work fukn great and the table supports were done with lag bolts and strong enough to support my weight easy.

my mobility is shot as is but missing the meniscus im not sure wat will happen cuz i went into surgery being told they were fixing it, not takin it out, thats just how fuckd up my knees are from car accidents sports snowboarding and work accidents. so ill let u know but def gonna have my knees replaced arund 40 im sure. im only 24 now so its a long road im on... dispite my setbaks i try to stay positive and thank god for the life im blessed with and all the soldiers risking hteir lives for me to be forest gump at home haha.



d.c. beard said:


> That's one beast setup bro!
> 
> What is that, 6" ducting feeding into an 8" trunk line? Man I hope you got one hell of a bitchin' fan to pull all that air!


the duct work is aluminum flex duct. intake from the window is 10" ducting mounted to 2 10" max fans (1075cfm each) then the 10" is hooked to "t-Ys" and splits to each lamp with an 8" flex duct and 90degree mounts to cool the lights then exhausted out a seperate window. the ducting out of the hood is 8" then hooks to more "T-Ys" and funneled together into 10" flew ducting and exhausted out the window.




#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Great explanation Bro. I do understand for the most part how the sealed room works, I have heard however of exhausting a couple times during the lights off, since most of the time the CO2 is not running then anyway. I just wonder if it would be beneficial to replace the air while they are sleeping or if it doesn;t matter. Thanks again for the detailed explanation man.


see my sidenote at bottom of post




trichlone fiend said:


> ...yeah, this is crazy...right now I'm in FFOF, using my organic teas....I've been doing this for a couple years now using freash air, and I get some stinky, sticky, nasty, nugs...but, only 3/4 elbow per 600w HPS...I'm trying to get over a bow...you already know...who don't want more, right? I kept my temps 85-90, the temps stayed around 78 - 80 while the lights were off though (using a CD-6 co2 burner w/ monitor caused heat constantly)....
> 
> ...idk man, I'm puzzled. They are fluffy as hell, but...just don't have the same funk to them....tonight was supposed to be my harvest night (8 wks) I posted pics in my journal, they look stupid sticky, but...nothing like normal.... all the trichs are clear/cloudy still yet....I have the feeling somewhere along the line, too much co2 will stunt our shit man....I chat elsewhere ya know, a guy told me that co2 makes the plants put all their energy into producing size, and slacks elsewhere! ...they forsure made a hell of alot more pistils....idk, I'm stuck like Chuck!


if theyre not all milky white trichs with no amber trichs showing i would wait to harvest them. pay close attention everyday to the trichs. let the plant tell u when its done




mr west said:


> lovely setup boom mate, would u say the acustic ducting works?


glad u could stop by mr west. been a while. not sure what u mean by acustic ducting but in the air conditioning trade here we refer to it as "aluminum flex ducting" its insullated and has a thick plastic core that is air tight and mounted with nylon bands to the sheetmetal ducting. (also known as huge ass zipties)




haze2 said:


> Fuckin subscribed you have some nice journals mang!!


glad u could stop by and pull up a chair. shits about to go off



laceygirl said:


> Hi, I'm subscribed... Hope you are feeling better soon....
> 
> Laceygirl...


always good to see sum ladies on here. glad u could stop by and check in. stay tuned for the new thread post coming





SIDENOTE;
THE ROOM IS COMPLETELY SEALED AND ANY C02 ROOM SHOULD BE SEALED ALWAYS. I AM RUNNING A HUGE AIR COOLED LIGHTING DUCT SYSTEM TO LOWER MY LAMPS CLOSER TO THE CANOPY, THE DUCTWORK IS NOT TO EXHAUST ANY AIR FROM OR INTO THE ROOM AT ANYTIME. I DO NOT BELIEVE IN EXHAUSTING A C02 ROOM AND WASTING 1000+SQFT OF C02 THEN HAVING TO REFILL THAT ENTIRE SPACE. TO ME ITS A WASTE. FRESH REPLACEMENT AIR CAN BE DONE EASILY BY OPENNING THE DOOR AND EXCHANGE STAGNANT AIR. YES FOR THOSE FEW MINS PESTS CAN ENTER BUT ANY GOOD GARNDER IS PREPARED TO DO BATTLE WITH ANYTHING THAT COMES THEIR WAY. TEMPS FOR A C02 ROOM SHOULD B AT 85 OR WITHIN THAT RANGE. I AM RUNNING A C02 GENERTAOR WHICH GIVES OFF HEAT AND HUMIDITY AS A BYPRODUCT WHICH I ANITCIPATED. IDK WHY IM WRITING IN CAPS BUT IT LLOKS GOOD TO ME LOL.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 25, 2010)

lol so heres the videos as promised. today im gonna work on a detailed new journal to start fresh with all the correct specs info etc.


[youtube] <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FdCiPyI9TGQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FdCiPyI9TGQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GuLSa27lj-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GuLSa27lj-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice new setup boomer!!


----------



## gumball (Mar 25, 2010)

i tell you what, your pretty cool man! like you probably need it, +rep for the very meticulous detail you take in all your grows. your patients are well rewarded!


----------



## haze2 (Mar 26, 2010)

Waitin on you!! Lmao, Haze


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 26, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good Boomer, but there are a couple of points that you may or may not have considered.

1) I run a sealed room in my flowering tent (virtually identical setup to you, Sentinel with tanks in the summer and your same generator in the winter), and the humidity is generally not a problem with lights on, as relative humidity is a function of water and temp, so temps being in the 85F increases the amount of water the air can hold, which decreases the relative humidity (inverse relationship between temp and relative humidity).

That being said, a completely sealed environment NEEDS a dehumidifier for dark period, otherwise your RH will skyrocket to 75%+ (assuming temps get down to 70F), which is basically petri dish conditions for mold.

Now if you're running an AC constantly, that will remove much of the moisture in the air, but when it gets cold enough to not have to run the AC, you're gonna have some issues.

A dehumidifier that would handle that moisture level that you'd need (75+ pints a day) is gonna draw about 1000watts-ish, and isn't gonna be too kind to your electric bill.

Much more electricity-usage friendly would be to install a medium sized exhaust fan and a small to medium sized intake fan, simply to run at night - plants don't need CO2 at night, and actually consume O2 and give off CO2 (same as humans) during the dark cycle when they're not performing photosynthesis.

So as you can see, there's really no benefit to "keeping" that CO2 in there - plus, CO2 (propane, for me and you) is cheap, whereas electricity is expensive as fuck with your "tiered" payscale.

Sorry for the long-winded post.

Also, we don't really need to worry about pests with CO2 - if I see any of the fuckers, I just bump the CO2 up to 5000+ PPMs for an hour or two and those fuckers are killed dead in their tracks - just another advantage of CO2.

EDIT: one more thing (I know, I know) - not sure what kinda measurements are going on with that table frame that you're building, but make sure you put a support under the center of it - I thought I was the shit because I built (what I thought was) a professional frame outta 2x4s, only to realize that when it flooded the center sagged immensely and it didn't drain properly.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Sounds good Boomer, but there are a couple of points that you may or may not have considered.
> 
> 1) I run a sealed room in my flowering tent (virtually identical setup to you, Sentinel with tanks in the summer and your same generator in the winter), and the humidity is generally not a problem with lights on, as relative humidity is a function of water and temp, so temps being in the 85F increases the amount of water the air can hold, which decreases the relative humidity (inverse relationship between temp and relative humidity).
> 
> ...



damn now im more stoked about running c02 thanks bob  i tried to rep but i gotta spread it around.

5000ppm is toxic for humans but as long as im not in there its fine with me to kill the bugs. awesome to know.

i now see wat peeps have prob been tryin to get at in this thread; c02 rooms require a sealed room so c02 doesnt get wasted, buuut at the same time u have a great point about the night cycle. humidity didnt worry me cuz my AC will run enough to keep it in check and the temps are high enough i should b fine. but i ddint anticipate for night time temps and humidity. thanks for the heasup! def gonna have to make sum tweaks now, i like the idea of running an exhaust fan to suck out the humidity and stale air also refreshes the room like others have been mentioning to me. issue is idk where to do the exhaust haha. maybe ill pik up a dehumidfiier idk ill weigh my options. problem is power is gettin tapped out for sure and my bill is gonna b over $600/month easy im sure. so we will see what i come up with. thansk again tho!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

oh and btw guys ive moved over to another forum site as well as RIU. i still like RIU best it has lots more trffic and peeps that like to discuss shit. but if u wanna follow my grow journal or expand ur network, jump on over to the other site and join me, raiderfan, and jackmayoffer. ive been followin jack since last year, he inspired me to go big and do this setup. he buys from greencoast as well as i. hes doin 60x1000w vertical lamps with 20tons of AC. i shit my pants when i saw the setup. gotta say im jealous. but anyways the site is supposedly for more serious and bigger growers but im gonna b on here chillin with all the friends ive made and the peeps who have helped me out alot. plus i gotta give bak to the community


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

oh ya the website is;


thcfarmer.com


my direct grow journal link there is;


Boomer's 5000w cannabis lab grow


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

I am starting a new grow journal thread to make things easier to follow so plz do not post anymore in this thread for the sake of others following and that still need to check in for the new link to change over. thanks guys see u in the next thread!


click here;

Boomer's 5000w Hydro Cannabis Laboratory grow w/ c02 generator and scrog table via RIU




-toke


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 26, 2010)

I am starting a new grow journal thread to make things easier to follow so plz do not post anymore in this thread for the sake of others following and that still need to check in for the new link to change over. thanks guys see u in the next thread!


click here;

Boomer's 5000w Hydro Cannabis Laboratory grow w/ c02 generator and scrog table via RIU




-toke


----------



## sagensour (Mar 28, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Great explanation Bro. I do understand for the most part how the sealed room works, I have heard however of exhausting a couple times during the lights off, since most of the time the CO2 is not running then anyway. I just wonder if it would be beneficial to replace the air while they are sleeping or if it doesn;t matter. Thanks again for the detailed explanation man.


 
Gotta exhaust atleast 3 times in 12 hour dark period when your plants are releaseing gases. If not, Ive seen mushrroms grow on media from not exhausting enough. Your room is fine boomer. You say that your pops is in HVAC, I would just hook up 24volt dampers,transformer,relay and timer. Then at night, the damper will open and the fan will dump gassed air out. Dont suffocate em


----------



## haze2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Boomer not trying to Jack by no meens just posting some good info. I can vouch for the mushrooms growing in the media, I dont understand why I exhaust with 450 cfm pumping in and 155 cfm fan pumping out they stay on for minimum 10 minutes every hour. I think my canopy was so thick that I wasnt able to vent anything below it, I bought a nice hevay duty floor fan that now sits in front of everything and blows at bucket level. I have not seen anything growing yet. Its been about 1 week. Haze2


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 28, 2010)

plz do not post in this thread anymore. the link to the new grow journal is in a link at the top of the page in my post or click my sig.

i am using rockwool medium im not sure the mushroom theory will apply especially with algae covers but thanks for headsup guys


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 28, 2010)

un-subscribed


----------

